# Pilot's chronograph picture thread.



## freight dog

In the tradition of the venerable SkyChief, I want to create a photo thread of the great aviator chronos out there. Here's my Sinn 103 Testaf to kick things off. Help me out and post your favorite!


----------



## Kilovolt

1981 Porsche Design chrono powered by a Lemania 5100


----------



## StufflerMike

Something similar


----------



## OhDark30

Junghans civvie J88 1950








Sekonda badged Poljot 3017 Strela 1979








Civvie Poljot 3133, mid 80s








Omega Speedmaster reduced, 1999








Sea-gull 1963 re-issue








Ollech & Wajs Flieger chronograph (Valjoux 7733)


----------



## freight dog

*OhDark30, *excellent! *Mike, *I love the 103 St. I don't like to have duplication of watches in my collection, but I could make an exception for that one.


----------



## Jaqesq

Have this one on today...


----------



## Hunterfate

Here's my 'new' one 









And this one has 90% of my flying hours


----------



## tribe125




----------



## sduford

Got this one incoming, will be my only chrono and my only quartz. Won it from The Time Bum


----------



## Quartersawn




----------



## marko14




----------



## Nokie

Nice.


----------



## marko14

Thank you.


----------



## DragonDan

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## freight dog

Amazing watches guys!

This one is from the net, but may be my next grail. Only wish the optional bracelet wasn't so unattractive (IMO).


----------



## Anatoly

Alpina Startimer Aviation Chronograph


----------



## A MattR of Time

I know they are 500m 'Dive Chronos', but with a 12hr chrono and the timing bezel, quick change hour hand, I would think they would be great pilots chronos as well.










Center hands: meatball is seconds, stick is minutes:


----------



## freight dog

A MattR of Time said:


> I know they are 500m 'Dive Chronos', but with a 12hr chrono and the timing bezel, quick change hour hand, I would think they would be great pilots chronos as well.


they would indeed Matt.

*Anatoly* that Alpina is beautiful and that strap is just right! 
*Jaqesq, *you have me dreaming of a Breguet.


----------



## chelhik




----------



## chickenlittle

Sinn 356


----------



## Delivery McGee

Thread needs more E6B:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Okay... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Aquavit

Some great pieces on display, here's one from me:


----------



## freight dog

Delivery McGee said:


> Thread needs more E6B:
> View attachment 1561576


I love a good E6B!


----------



## DM71

Lots of great watches guys! Revue Thommen Pilot Professional chronograph, my only pilot chrono.


----------



## Camguy

Buran 3133 c. 1997 on a Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## pilotswatch

Here are a few:


----------



## vinylgreek

Here are two that haven't shown up yet.


----------



## freight dog

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1570973


I was wondering when a Fortis would show up?

*pilotswatch*; I especially love the Dodane!

*vinylgreek*; I can't read the logo on the first watch, does it say Lacher? It is very handsome!


----------



## Hunterfate

My former Fortis. I love Fortis watches as can be seen from my avatar .


----------



## Quartersawn

Nice!



pilotswatch said:


>


----------



## Ludi

and not a chronograph, but close enough...










i have a bunch of 6B navigators to come with, but not relevant here.

Best regards - LuDi


----------



## DM71

Ludi said:


> ...and not a chronograph, but close enough...
> 
> ...i have a bunch of 6B navigators to come with, but not relevant here.
> 
> Best regards - LuDi


Wow! What a nice collection you have there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## freight dog

Brilliant, *Ludi! *Thank you for sharing, that is exactly what I was hoping to see.


----------



## Aquavit

Some fantastic watches there Ludi!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## ninzeo

Awesome thread. My favourite watch, the Flieger chrono! That is a sick collection Ludi, props!

I have some that haven't been shown yet:

Heuer Bundeswehr homage with a ST19










Prometheus CR1










Newly incoming Poljot 3133 type 20 homage










and recently departed


----------



## Omega333

Even though she's on the chopping block I decided to take it for a spin today. Alpina Startimer


----------



## jchfriis

My only chrono:


----------



## ted5

one of mine. more to follow.


----------



## freight dog

Hunterfate said:


> My former Fortis. I love Fortis watches as can be seen from my avatar .


I take it you are a fan of Ernest Gann as well.;-) I recently picked up a B42 Black Flieger and it is great, but I am really into the Cosmonauts Chrono these days.


----------



## HappyJack

Gone now, but a real looker - Fortis Pilot Pro B-42 GMT Chrono 









Still present - the Speedy Pro, though sadly not the Pitts:









and one of several Revue Thommen Airspeed Chronos I've had, this one with the superb ETA 251.262 quartz centre minute chrono movement:









A CWC pilot chrono - with quartz movement:









And a very rare Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut LE Chrono with the Lemania 5100 - the last watch I'd ever want to let go:


----------



## freight dog

*HappyJack *that Lemania Fortis would be a keeper for me too, the Pitts even more so. I might have to sell the watches and the motorcycle for the wife to allow me to get one.


----------



## ninzeo

Just received this bad boy so thought I'd share! A poljot Type XX homage. Houses a 3133 with a screwdown crown. Put it on a vintage rivited fliegerstrap and I'm instantly loving it!


----------



## marco v




----------



## Nokie

Love my Laco-


----------



## HappyJack

freight dog said:


> *HappyJack *that Lemania Fortis would be a keeper for me too, the Pitts even more so. I might have to sell the watches and the motorcycle for the wife to allow me to get one.


I had the Pitts for 8 years, and did about 120 hours over that time - not a lot - because an aerobatics flight, when I never had to go more than 5-10 miles from the field and sometimes just did them over the field, didn't take much time. And I found I could have almost as much fun doing 5-6 circuits, which at 2m20s per circuit, didn't take long either. It was operated commercially by a flying school, which helped defray the costs, but that also created a lot of hassle, what with trying to get the money out of them they owed me, and meanwhile facing the higher maintenance costs that goes with tri-gear pilots trying to get used to landing a high-performance tailwheel aircraft.

I'm quite tempted by the idea of a 1/4 share in a single-seat Pitts S-1S, if I can find one. Cheap enough that it doesn't matter so much how many hours you do, and if you want to take a passenger there's always the option to rent something else, even if that's only a Chipmunk or Decathlon...


----------



## Joaqs

Here's mine:


----------



## freight dog

HappyJack said:


> I had the Pitts for 8 years, and did about 120 hours over that time - not a lot - because an aerobatics flight, when I never had to go more than 5-10 miles from the field and sometimes just did them over the field, didn't take much time. And I found I could have almost as much fun doing 5-6 circuits, which at 2m20s per circuit, didn't take long either. It was operated commercially by a flying school, which helped defray the costs, but that also created a lot of hassle, what with trying to get the money out of them they owed me, and meanwhile facing the higher maintenance costs that goes with tri-gear pilots trying to get used to landing a high-performance tailwheel aircraft.
> 
> I'm quite tempted by the idea of a 1/4 share in a single-seat Pitts S-1S, if I can find one. Cheap enough that it doesn't matter so much how many hours you do, and if you want to take a passenger there's always the option to rent something else, even if that's only a Chipmunk or Decathlon...


I keep seeing S1S's for the price of a new mid-size car advertised in the US. I would love one. I've been considering an S2B or C and defraying the cost by putting my CFI to use in it or maybe a leaseback arrangement with a local flight school. I couldn't agree more, to me the most enjoyable flights are the short hops where I never get above 3,000'.


----------



## Hunterfate

freight dog said:


> I take it you are a fan of Ernest Gann as well.;-) I recently picked up a B42 Black Flieger and it is great, but I am really into the Cosmonauts Chrono these days.


Yes, you are so right about me being the fan of good old Ernest K. Gann, what a man :-!

Cosmonaut Chronos especially Lemania 5100 powered are beauties. For me, Fortis has really good design in line what I would expect of pilot's watch.

Owned three Fortis Fliegers but currently none. Well, I'm getting the itch again 

Not a chrono but... To support this post


----------



## asdf205

ninzeo said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## OhDark30

@asdf205, that's a Poljot Aviator chronograph, with Poljot 3133 movement. Ninzeo's dates from post-Soviet Russia. There were various versions made, some with white lume, and badged variously Poljot (as that one and mine below), and Maktime (later company)


----------



## ninzeo

Correct! It's one of the later issues of the 3133 Poljot aviator I chrono. I sold mine because i am on the hunt for one like yours Ohdark! Love the white lume and wide hands. Too bad they come by oh so rarely...


----------



## asdf205

Thanks for the replies. They look great. What sort of price do they go for?


----------



## Hunterfate

They are so rare because Fortis won a lawsuit against Poljot prohibiting sale of Aviator I in Germany because of too much similarity with their Flieger design. In fact, there were some Aviator I watches labeled Fortis.


----------



## djy74

Zenith Pilot Big Date with the iconic El Primero movement on

-21mm Super Engineer SS bracelet

-after market leather from Zack at Red12 Straps & Jose at C&B Straps


----------



## ninzeo

Hunterfate said:


> They are so rare because Fortis won a lawsuit against Poljot prohibiting sale of Aviator I in Germany because of too much similarity with their Flieger design. In fact, there were some Aviator I watches labeled Fortis.


True. @asdf: if you can find one usually around $400


----------



## HappyJack

Prices of older S-2C and S-2B models are close enough nowadays that you would have to have some real benefit to the B model - like a fresh engine or total rebuild - to choose a B over a C. The C supposedly lands easier (according to Bud Davisson - I didn't notice any real difference, personally); the C certainly rolls faster, and doesn't need spades to manage that; the C also has a better prop - plenty of torque and power, enough to lift you off the runway in < 10 seconds, and to need right rudder in a left climbing turn.

The S-1S is apparently a lot lighter on the controls, and a bit twitchier, though I've never flown one. You'd lose half the fun in owning the S-2C - taking other people for a ride - but save on the money. But if you can get a reasonable deal with the flight school, and IF they are good at marketing it, you can probably get a two-seater that will earn you enough to bring your costs down below S-1S sole ownership.

How much Pitts time have you got? When I got mine, Bill Finagin came and taught me and others to fly it - a hugely experienced Pitts pilot, and a really nice guy. If you do get one, I can recommend a trip to Annapolis, unless you've already got a bit of Pitts experience...


----------



## Rippa




----------



## freight dog

HappyJack said:


> Prices of older S-2C and S-2B models are close enough nowadays that you would have to have some real benefit to the B model - like a fresh engine or total rebuild - to choose a B over a C. The C supposedly lands easier (according to Bud Davisson - I didn't notice any real difference, personally); the C certainly rolls faster, and doesn't need spades to manage that; the C also has a better prop - plenty of torque and power, enough to lift you off the runway in < 10 seconds, and to need right rudder in a left climbing turn.
> 
> The S-1S is apparently a lot lighter on the controls, and a bit twitchier, though I've never flown one. You'd lose half the fun in owning the S-2C - taking other people for a ride - but save on the money. But if you can get a reasonable deal with the flight school, and IF they are good at marketing it, you can probably get a two-seater that will earn you enough to bring your costs down below S-1S sole ownership.
> 
> How much Pitts time have you got? When I got mine, Bill Finagin came and taught me and others to fly it - a hugely experienced Pitts pilot, and a really nice guy. If you do get one, I can recommend a trip to Annapolis, unless you've already got a bit of Pitts experience...


I would definitely prefer an S2C. The prices seemed a lot further apart last I checked but I was probably comparing a newer C.

I actually have zero Pitts time. Finding one to get in locally has been impossible which is why I think getting one on the market to rent and give instruction in would work well. I have heard of Bill before and he was on my short list of instructors. Thanks for the recommedation! For myself, I have about 10,000 hours with about 1,000 dual given and about 5,000 jet between the BE-400 and HS-125.


----------



## LH2

Sinn 358...



Archimede Pilot Chrono...


----------



## Kluber

IWC pilot chrono









Updated with better pic.


----------



## asdf205




----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont ALT1-P in blue! b-)







.


----------



## sduford




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## HappyJack

freight dog said:


> I would definitely prefer an S2C. The prices seemed a lot further apart last I checked but I was probably comparing a newer C.
> 
> I actually have zero Pitts time. Finding one to get in locally has been impossible which is why I think getting one on the market to rent and give instruction in would work well. I have heard of Bill before and he was on my short list of instructors. Thanks for the recommedation! For myself, I have about 10,000 hours with about 1,000 dual given and about 5,000 jet between the BE-400 and HS-125.


I only have a fraction of your time - around 500 hrs - but if you haven't much performance tailwheel experience it's worth getting the best instruction you can before tackling a Pitts. They're fantastic fun, but also a perfect example of "the flight isn't over until the aircraft is parked". I've had as much adrenalin, sweat and excitement out of 20 minutes circuits as out of a similar aerobatic session. To quote another airline pilot, with a lot of hours:



> I realized that this aircraft would do EXACTLY what you told it to do.... But it would eat your lunch if you told it to do something wrong. It was the most honest aircraft I had ever flown, but if your input was wrong, you would pay the penalty...garbage in&#8230; garbage out. I was soaked in sweat when I got out of that Pitts. Ron didn't say much as he started cleaning off the leading edges of the wings with cleaner. I walked into the hangar in my soggy flight suit with my flight helmet hanging from my hand wondering if I was going to be able to make the grade. I didn't feel like a 12,000 hour airline pilot&#8230;I felt like a student pilot.


And that's before you start getting to grips with inverted flat spins, and crossovers...all perfectly recoverable, but a bit of a surprise first time round....


----------



## canuck1977

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer (this one in quartz, due to budget and piddly wrists, but a lovely watch, a reissue of a 1970s design produced for the RAF).


----------



## O2AFAC67

Buffalo Bund for breakfast... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## freight dog

HappyJack said:


> I only have a fraction of your time - around 500 hrs - but if you haven't much performance tailwheel experience it's worth getting the best instruction you can before tackling a Pitts. They're fantastic fun, but also a perfect example of "the flight isn't over until the aircraft is parked". I've had as much adrenalin, sweat and excitement out of 20 minutes circuits as out of a similar aerobatic session. To quote another airline pilot, with a lot of hours:
> 
> And that's before you start getting to grips with inverted flat spins, and crossovers...all perfectly recoverable, but a bit of a surprise first time round....


I couldn't agree more. The quality of the time is what matters. I would take an hour of aerobatics and takeoffs and landings over 10 hours cruising the stratosphere with the autopilot on. I look at every transcon flight as an opportunity to (hopefully) grease it on, on the other coast.


----------



## Bryan66




----------



## mephisto




----------



## proximal




----------



## Dedmanzhand

I hope this qualifies...


----------



## pharmao

Helson + Minerva


----------



## MASTERBLASTER

My two "loves"


----------



## Cannonball

Adding some color to this thread...










and an oldie but quiet a goodie...


----------



## freight dog

proximal said:


>


A Sky Chief! What a beauty!


----------



## freight dog

Cannonball said:


> Adding some color to this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an oldie but quiet a goodie...
> 
> View attachment 1605109


Fantastic Hour Angle! Of course I also have a soft spot for Sinns.|>


----------



## Andoze

superb thread. as someone in the market for a pilot chronograph this is just excellent, thanks all.


----------



## $teve

My Commando II (760-42)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball

$teve said:


> My Commando II (760-42)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I like that! This place is so dangerous.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Pendergast

My two pilots :


----------



## freight dog

$teve said:


> My Commando II (760-42)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The current collection leaves me a little cold, but I just love this one!


----------



## citjet




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1962 vintage Strela 3017 as worn by my personal hero Vladimir Komarov, pilot and cosmonaut. Everyone should take a moment to look him up on Wikipedia.

Ric


----------



## sergio65




----------



## CaptLeslie

The Bremont MB111 GMT with bronze barrel! :-! Cheers Jim.


----------



## Denke27

Here's my humble contribution&#8230;the Sjöö Sandström UTC Skydiver. Issued for the Swedish Air Force...







However, mine is the non issued version (the only difference is the case back).


----------



## Anatoly

Alpina Startimer Aviation Chronograph (Auto)


----------



## freight dog

That Alpina really looks the business, especially with the pair of Aviators behind it. The absolute picture of a pilots watch.|>


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Kluber

Another couple of pictures of my IWC 3717 but on a GB strap. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## kmlin1981




----------



## ninzeo

My newest: a 3 complication Landeron branded chronograph. Houses a ST19 and pays obv. homage to the vintage Breguet type XX. Love it! Especially dig the hands and subdial at 3! On a custom vintage Diaboliq strap.




























Decent lume. Like the fact that the chrono seconds hand (including the subdial at 3) is lumed!










Amongst friends


----------



## Kluber

A few more pics with various straps...Cheers!


----------



## andy_s

1982 South African Air Force Lemania -










And with the Russian Airforce issued Sturmanskie from 1987-


----------



## ivan_seawolf




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## tosullivan

Got a dark vintage leather zulu for my IDENT Nav-01 today
Original strap was never the best so upgraded it to an orange nylon zulu which look very casual
What you all think of it on leather?


----------



## ninzeo

rockin'ron said:


>


Love the watch and strap combo, but what's up with those marbles on your wrist?!


----------



## DaveandStu

First post here....g'day..brilliant pics and posts..my first pilots was a seiko dual time quartz when I did my ppl in 1981..no commercial work....hoping my son Stu will keep his dream of being a pilot soon as he turns 16..all the best Dave


----------



## freight dog

That EZM10 is a beaut Dave! It’s a bit big for my little wrist but I love it.


----------



## DaveandStu

freight dog said:


> That EZM10 is a beaut Dave! It's a bit big for my little wrist but I love it.


Thanks Freightdog...it is surprisingly light to wear on the wrist..like it's smaller,older brother....appreciate the welcome...Dave


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Brianetta

Having trouble believing I'm the first here to post a Skyhawk. The whizz-wheel ratio is dangerously low.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Just arrived today! Very, very comfortable...*

and IMO perfectly suited for the B-1 (COSC certified HAQ digital/analog aviator chronograph). Hand made "distressed" calf leather "Bund" specifically for the "Bomber"... b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## river rat

Hanhart 417 German Air Force issued Bund Cir 1957 nothing like one that was actually use in a aircraft.


----------



## ghwatch

Rodania


----------



## river rat

Heuer Bund issued German Air Force Chronograph Cir 1970's


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## ghwatch

Heuer Landeron 13 Big Eye Military Chronograph


----------



## S.H.

Three soviet issued watches from 1987-1991: Sturmanskie 31659 (cal. 3133 with added hacking device), all steel.


----------



## hun23




----------



## shiptoshore

Bremont ALT-1Z custom squadron order


----------



## K1W1




----------



## Scuderia Rosso

My Marathon CSAR, so far my only pilot's chronograph, but I love it and the style so it probably won't be my last

taken with a Nikon D40 and my crappy photography skills


----------



## freight dog

*Scuderia, * that CSAR just looks as serious as a heart attack. Very cool. A pilots tool if ever there was one.


----------



## 13gsc13

My Steinhart Mark II Ltd


----------



## Fazmaster

ghwatch said:


> Heuer Landeron 13 Big Eye Military Chronograph


That is a stupendous chrono!!!


----------



## Fazmaster

Can I post more than one?

Airain Type 20 Fly back










Doppel ref 3711










RCAF issued Rodania


















Luftwaffe 1941 Tutima Fly back










Cheers,


----------



## Metlin

Seagull 1963 reissue:


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Blacktocomm

I snuck this picture during class a couple days ago. A pilot chrono on a grad student budget.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Precise

This thread combines two of my preferred watches, chronographs and pilot watches. But as I enjoy these images, I'm struck by the realization that most of my chronos would deserve appearing here.








40mm - Probably inspired by Fortis. These go for about $150.








Boccia Titanium 40mm. Cost about same as above.








Titanium, about twice as many dollars as above.








I was lusting for a chono with a type "B"ish dial. This was about $125








50mm Aluminum, super-light, about $150.








With apologies to all of you who posted the genuine article. This is a very well made watch which keeps perfect time for less than $100.








46mm beautifully made for $69.








I painted two subdial hands red.








With a name like "Airboss" it's gotta be in.
It has my favorite ETA 251-262 movement with central minute register.








Alpina quartz. I think this is my best. List for $1,250 but from time to time they are offered for half that.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Scuderia Rosso

derp derp derp, how do I delete this double post?


----------



## Scuderia Rosso

freight dog said:


> *Scuderia, * that CSAR just looks as serious as a heart attack. Very cool. A pilots tool if ever there was one.











It sure is, feels almost like a weapon on the wrist


----------



## Metlin

Precise said:


> This thread combines two of my preferred watches, chronographs and pilot watches. But as I enjoy these images, I'm struck by the realization that most of my chronos would deserve appearing here.
> 
> View attachment 2208546


How is Astroavia btw? I have run into some of their watches on eBay.


----------



## Precise

Metlin said:


> How is Astroavia btw? I have run into some of their watches on eBay.


They are excellent. All quartz, about ten different models. This is my favorite and I often wear it.

My only negative is that I no longer buy chronos which have 60 minute subdials. They are too hard to read. My first choice is always 251.262 movements with central minute recorder. Second choice is a 30 minute subdial, which is standard for Ronda quartz movements. Unfortunately Seiko and Citizen have 60 minute subdials.


----------



## andrewboi




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## marco v




----------



## O2AFAC67

Honoring the 12th and last man to step foot on another heavenly body, an adventure that ended with splashdown in the South Pacific 42 years ago today...


----------



## Shounen




----------



## sperki

O2AFAC67 said:


> Honoring the 12th and last man to step foot on another heavenly body, an adventure that ended with splashdown in the South Pacific 42 years ago today...


Was that something special from mission control, and in addition to, the speedmaster? Or did Breitling have a watch that passed NASA's tests too?


----------



## O2AFAC67

sperki said:


> Was that something special from mission control, and in addition to, the speedmaster? Or did Breitling have a watch that passed NASA's tests too?


No, the framed certificate was presented to me sometime after the mission. I worked as an ALSEP flight controller in MCC during four of the last Apollo missions. The thermocompensated High Accuracy Quartz movement in the Breitling B-1 was only developed in the late 1990's. I'm sure that watch would have been used and appreciated by the Apollo astronauts were it available back then... There are plenty of articles on the web regarding NASA's choice of wristwatches for the early astronauts. A google search will do the trick to find some of them. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## sperki

I've looked at some of NASA's criteria for watches. That's pretty cool that you worked on the Apollo program. How do you feel about Orion? It feels like we made it back to 1972; back beyond low earth orbit!


----------



## NWP627




----------



## vipereaper30

Bremont Dragon Lady


----------



## R.A.D.

My night hunter mechanical breitling homage, amazing quality watch and movement.



My everyday pilot inspired combo next to my AOs and zippo


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## Hunterfate




----------



## brunemto

IWC 3717


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Brianetta

My dad bought me a Casio Edifice. It's my prettiest watch now.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## andrewboi

Here is another
My 3717 and friend's Speedy


----------



## Neeko

I'm not a pilot but really like the pilot watches....man what great looking pieces in this thread.

Here's my Hamilton Khaki which does not fall into that Pilot category but still looks good and slightly resembles some of the pilot watches here, and a Revue Thommen which I would love to get some day. Any thoughts on the RT Air Speed auto chrono 7750? I understand Revue Thommen make aviation instruments and is under the name Grovana.

Could someone talk about their own Revue Thommen watches(s) or experiences with them and if/why they would be a good buy? You know, 'pros, cons' etc?
Thanks


----------



## papazulu




----------



## papazulu




----------



## papazulu




----------



## papazulu




----------



## Embryo

Nice collection, Papazulu.


----------



## Cosmo1




----------



## Neeko

Here's my Revue Thommen Air Speed. I replaced the original leather strap with a Hadley-Roma solid link Stainless Steel bracelet, feels and looks great.


----------



## Lomaing 103 st

Cosmo1 said:


> View attachment 2732937


What is this model? It's written "sinn", is there any link with Sinn Spezialurhen?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling B-1...


----------



## Hunterfate

Lomaing 103 st said:


> What is this model? It's written "sinn", is there any link with Sinn Spezialurhen?


Yes, first Bell & Ross watches are nothing but co-branded Sinn watches.

For instance:
Lessons in Wristory: The Bell & Ross Story - Wound For LifeWound For Life


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Lomaing 103 st

Hunterfate said:


> Yes, first Bell & Ross watches are nothing but co-branded Sinn watches.
> 
> For instance:
> Lessons in Wristory: The Bell & Ross Story - Wound For LifeWound For Life


Great link! thank you for it  so Bell & Ross and Sinn have a common history!


----------



## iim7v7im7




----------



## captainh0wdy

IWC IW377706.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling Windrider series Chronomat "Crosswind"...

Best, 
Ron


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## wtma

1MWF Kirova Chronograph reissue...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Windrider series "Crosswind" on 350A "Pilot" bracelet...


----------



## BarisKiris

Some affordable and homage chronos from my side


----------



## freight dog

So I started this thread to learn more of what options were available out there. It has exceeded my wildest expectations taking on a life of its own. I ended up getting this Tutima 80th Anniversary Flieger Chronograph Classic after having a similar but smaller Hanhart stolen during shipping. I wish it was smaller than 43 mm but it is gorgeous. Now I am deciding between finding an IWC 3717 or a Bremont Alt1-P.

It came on the very beautiful beaded steel bracelet but I had Greg Stevens make up this excellent pilots strap for me.





Thanks everyone for giving this thread a life of its own. Let's keep it going! I will be posting up my next chrono soon.|>


----------



## wtma

Beautiful!! I missed a pre-owned Tutima on the bay, which was on sale for about 50% of the new price. Couldn't afford a new one, I'm quite happy with my Kirova reissue. Love the matte bead blasted case.


----------



## freight dog

I saw your Kirova and I thought it was really cool. I stared doing some research and its a pretty excellent piece at a phenomenal price. I found a US dealer and have thought about getting one. Well done!


----------



## blowfish89

I think this maybe my first post on this forum. I love pilot watches, hate racing/motorsports watches :-! Here is my Sinn 103.


----------



## freight dog

I never tire of the 103 St.


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

Here are mine, Hamilton X-Wind and Glycine Airman SST Chrono:


----------



## CCJ

Butler J80 Quartz


----------



## Hicksmat




----------



## William

Still lovin' this one:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## blueline1226

My Tag Heuer Pilot, pretty rare now, I especially love that its 200m water resistant:


----------



## wkw

Fortis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## WilliamDJ

My Sinn 103 HM


----------



## Ken123




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LH2

*DC57...
*


----------



## freight dog

Ken123 said:


> View attachment 4153410


Wow! That Sky Chief looks phenomenal!


----------



## mechanik

IWC 3706, just came back from service


----------



## stere




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Polyurethane




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont Alt-1P in Blue! Cheers Jim. b-)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zainabdulrahman




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## CFI care

Do my eyes deceive me or is there a parallax error in the Breitling's E6B?. Do the numbers line up from 15 through to 75 ?


----------



## Brianetta

CFI care said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or is there a parallax error in the Breitling's E6B?. Do the numbers line up from 15 through to 75 ?


Sometimes the slide rules on individual Breitling watches don't line up exactly. It's the only reservation I have about saving up for one. I don't have a watch collection, but I do have a slide rule collection. Accurately engraved logarithmic scales seem to be a thing of the past. Most slide rules I have that were made before 1975 are spot on, but anything since (including watch bezels) have been a little inaccurate, with the notable exception of dedicated flight computers. Even the watch bezels that look like they align properly might not when set to 1:2 or 1:5, for example (that is, the scales are identical, but not accurate along their length).

I've only handled a handful of Navitimers and their brethren. In terms of slide rules, the Skyracer was good, but hard to read. The Montbrillant Datora seemed good, and the Navitimer World is good. The new Navitimer GMT seems to be a little hit and miss; there have been alignment errors on the silver dialed one that I have seen, and almost every photograph of a silver-dialed one that I have seen. The black ones look better aligned. Note: There's obviously a sample size error here.

It isn't something you can always blame on parallax. Parallax should give the same error at each equidistant part of the bezel, so if six o'clock is nearest to the camera you should expect an identical, but opposite, error at just after 3 and just before 9. The errors are normally small, but annoying to somebody who probably cares more about the slide rule than the watch.

In the case of O2AFAC67's silver Cosmonaute, it does look like parallax. If the slide was lined up with 1.0 on the outside to 1.001 on the inside, and the nearest point on the watch face to the camera was 10:00 or 11:00 (where just after 5pm would be on a 12 hour dial) then the outer slide appearing aligned at 04:00 but not 16:00 is predictable. The camera focus supports this; the bottom half of the dial is a tad sharper.

If any of you are slide rule fans, or have tried making one, you'll know that logarithmic scales are not easy to make accurately, especially on a circle. While a computer can work out the position of each marking, any errors in aligning the stock and slide edges (or the centre point, in a circular scale) will rapidly compound and throw the maths off. In the days before the electronic calculator, when slide rule accuracy mattered for real world applications, precision was expected. Now, the cost of making a very accurate slide rule would probably stop people buying a watch with a slide rule bezel.

The lack of accuracy we see today probably doesn't matter, as long as you stick to 2 or 3 significant figures in your results (depending which side of 1.0 you're reading). If you absolutely need more accurate results, you can either use an electronic device, or do the maths on paper.

Interestingly, the most accurate slide rule bezel I have on a watch is on a Casio Edifice. It isn't perfect, and the Breitling slide rules have an important advantage over it: Stability. They don't wobble or shift about. That means you get consistent results from a Breitling, and can therefore compensate for any inaccuracies.

My apologies for those who just wanted to see cool pics of cool watches. I just get carried away when somebody shows enthusiasm for the whiz wheel.


----------



## Hicksmat

Sinn 144 St S Jubilee


----------



## Shounen




----------



## boeing767

The Citizen Skyhawk, my grail....


----------



## Brianetta

That Skyhawk is nice. Mine's the first generation, in steel. It's heavy, and the date displayed is always that of the time zone that you can't see - two problems that yours doesn't have. They look nearly identical, though!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Greek

German Bundeswehr today


----------



## brunemto

IWC 3717


----------



## Drudge




----------



## blueline1226

I actually have it up for sale now but figured I'd chime in with one of my other pilot chrono: the Thunderbirds watch. 

Here is all of my Aviation watches, Astroavia, Tag Heuer Pilot, and Thunderbirds fighting steel Pro


----------



## Drudge




----------



## STeveZ

I've had a variety of Heuer / Tag-Heuer Pilots but this is the one I've held onto.










Probably should have held onto this one.










Tutima. It was kind of clunky.


----------



## wtma




----------



## HoustonReal

*Seiko Flightmaster SND255-P1* (7T92-0CF0)


----------



## Antiquarius

RAF on duty


----------



## vipereaper30

Dragon Lady in a T-38










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joaqs

Joaqs said:


> Here's mine:


Latest additions:


----------



## Piloto

My THIRD Aerospace. I keep coming back home...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Depends on the color shirt I wear today... 
Best.
Ron


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Brand new just got it today









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong

Love this Tutima Mil Chrono
GermanAirForce by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## cairoanan

VSA AirBoss Mach 6 Chrono (241447)


----------



## Simonand

My six pil mil chronographs. Left out my stowa baumuster even though I think it should be welcome in this thread as it has a beatifull hacking movement as the original WWII. What do you think?


----------



## CaptLeslie

The Bremont ALT1-P in Blue! Cheers Jim b-).


----------



## cairoanan

My AirBoss Mach 6 Chrono on a repurposed/reimagined CW C70 strap. I'm very happy with the results. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

O&W















Messerschmitt - Cheap and handsome, like me;-)















Revue Thommen


----------



## CCJ

I've posted pics of my Butler J80 Quartz chrono. Please indulge me as I share this one. The watch is small in the photo but it's there, worn on a gasgasbones SPV2 strap which is a new love for me (just ordered an SPV1). I've been very fortunate to be able to get a syllabus in this great airplane following a career in its much older predecessor. Just did my check ride on Friday so I'm really happy. Being on WUS, I guess it's no surprise that I enjoyed having a cool old-school pilot chrono as part of the experience. 
Good times.


----------



## SSingh1975

Digital chronograph ;-)


----------



## Time Collector

Hamilton X Mach


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

I could do this all day... ;-) :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757.








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## giorgos mg

My one and only 




























G.


----------



## swe228

My Glycine Airman 17- 24 hour model. One of my favorites.


----------



## T. Wong

rail dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonand

United colors of pilot chronos:

























































Missing is my Omega Dynamic RAF "reissue" is getting some necessary attention at the watchmaker. A Tutima 1941 and a Laco Karlsruhe will be landing next week. The Buran leaves my collection tuesday.


----------



## Lemon328i

Here's my latest pilot chronograph acquisition. A Ticino 44mm 2-register. It has a Seagull ST-1901 hand wound movement. The crystal is mineral. The C1 Superluminova lume on the hands & numbers are surprisingly good & last through the night.


----------



## 59yukon01

New arrival landed today so this is my first post in this thread.


----------



## Spaceview1




----------



## javelar

Oris big crown propilot chronograph gmt


----------



## Antiquarius

Pulsar by RAF and its new hand-made-uniform.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Antiquarius said:


> Pulsar by RAF and its new hand-made-uniform.


Beauty! Love the piece and the Bund.  Any info available on the strap? Please PM me at your convenience if you like.
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## mechanik

iwc 3777








bell & ross 03-94








iwc 3706


----------



## dunarit




----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 on the W&W olive leather.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 152067

IWC 3705 with black nubuck buffalo


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 on strapcode navy canvas for hump day

























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Simonand

My new Tutima 1941 on the move.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DaveG46

59yukon01 said:


>


Really like these (maybe a Xmas present for my self if a can find a decent priced 2nd hand one) looks great with the brown strap


----------



## ninzeo

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

DaveG46 said:


> Really like these (maybe a Xmas present for my self if a can find a decent priced 2nd hand one) looks great with the brown strap


Thanks! I really enjoy this one. Basically stole it from a recent 78% off Gemnation sale. The deal of 2015 in my opinion.


----------



## Cannonball

Another picture of my Flieger. I almost let this one go, but thought better of it.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## mephisto




----------



## nweash

Picked up my first pilot/bi-compax watch today.


----------



## wkw

Another sinner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonand

Just got my Omega back from my watchman. I have really been missing it. This my first watch.


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## barmy

I don't know if it qualifies as a chronograph, but, it's the only pilot watch that I own. What do you think????


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## blueline1226

barmy said:


> I don't know if it qualifies as a chronograph, but, it's the only pilot watch that I own. What do you think????


what is it??


----------



## Heiner




----------



## barmy

blueline1226 said:


> what is it??


From 1938.....Longines Hour Angle


----------



## mozatihom




----------



## CFI care

Brianetta said:


> Sometimes the slide rules on individual Breitling watches don't line up exactly. It's the only reservation I have about saving up for one. I don't have a watch collection, but I do have a slide rule collection. Accurately engraved logarithmic scales seem to be a thing of the past. Most slide rules I have that were made before 1975 are spot on, but anything since (including watch bezels) have been a little inaccurate, with the notable exception of dedicated flight computers. Even the watch bezels that look like they align properly might not when set to 1:2 or 1:5, for example (that is, the scales are identical, but not accurate along their length).
> 
> I've only handled a handful of Navitimers and their brethren. In terms of slide rules, the Skyracer was good, but hard to read. The Montbrillant Datora seemed good, and the Navitimer World is good. The new Navitimer GMT seems to be a little hit and miss; there have been alignment errors on the silver dialed one that I have seen, and almost every photograph of a silver-dialed one that I have seen. The black ones look better aligned. Note: There's obviously a sample size error here.
> 
> It isn't something you can always blame on parallax. Parallax should give the same error at each equidistant part of the bezel, so if six o'clock is nearest to the camera you should expect an identical, but opposite, error at just after 3 and just before 9. The errors are normally small, but annoying to somebody who probably cares more about the slide rule than the watch.
> 
> In the case of O2AFAC67's silver Cosmonaute, it does look like parallax. If the slide was lined up with 1.0 on the outside to 1.001 on the inside, and the nearest point on the watch face to the camera was 10:00 or 11:00 (where just after 5pm would be on a 12 hour dial) then the outer slide appearing aligned at 04:00 but not 16:00 is predictable. The camera focus supports this; the bottom half of the dial is a tad sharper.
> 
> If any of you are slide rule fans, or have tried making one, you'll know that logarithmic scales are not easy to make accurately, especially on a circle. While a computer can work out the position of each marking, any errors in aligning the stock and slide edges (or the centre point, in a circular scale) will rapidly compound and throw the maths off. In the days before the electronic calculator, when slide rule accuracy mattered for real world applications, precision was expected. Now, the cost of making a very accurate slide rule would probably stop people buying a watch with a slide rule bezel.
> 
> The lack of accuracy we see today probably doesn't matter, as long as you stick to 2 or 3 significant figures in your results (depending which side of 1.0 you're reading). If you absolutely need more accurate results, you can either use an electronic device, or do the maths on paper.
> 
> Interestingly, the most accurate slide rule bezel I have on a watch is on a Casio Edifice. It isn't perfect, and the Breitling slide rules have an important advantage over it: Stability. They don't wobble or shift about. That means you get consistent results from a Breitling, and can therefore compensate for any inaccuracies.
> 
> My apologies for those who just wanted to see cool pics of cool watches. I just get carried away when somebody shows enthusiasm for the whiz wheel.


don't be sorry, your post is most welcome, MY Seiko has a great slide rule, I just wish my Seiko SBDM007 had a chronograph function and it would be the perfect watch but alas I still wander the pages of WUS in search of the holy grail.... a B1 maybe??


----------



## Simonand

Whats the name of this seiko. Its really a nice face



mozatihom said:


>


----------



## Burgs

The Seiko is a SNDA57


----------



## mozatihom

Yep, SNDA57 with a double domed sapphire crystal


----------



## AlexH123

Oris Big Crown Propilot

View attachment 5878474


----------



## mozatihom

Seiko SNDA57 with double domed sapphire crystal


----------



## ninzeo

My latest purchase


----------



## Daswann

It's strange how pilot watch faces are some of the cleanest and easiest to read OR the most busy and complicated to read.


----------



## mozatihom

Daswann said:


> It's strange how pilot watch faces are some of the cleanest and easiest to read OR the most busy and complicated to read.


Agreed. I find this watch the easiest of mine to read. It's a Seiko SNZG13 with a SNFK11 dial and SRP hour/minute hands:


----------



## ninzeo

And a better shot of my latest purchase:


----------



## ZASKAR36




----------



## T. Wong

Tutima jet fighter montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Lemon328i

Here's my latest: a Vulcain Aviator Instrument Chronograph! The blue face and "flag alarm" running seconds are mesmerizing...


----------



## kkchome

I've been through several pilot's watches over the years. I currently only have this one.



Still regret selling the Speedmaster Professional. I hope to acquire another one someday.


----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## parsig9




----------



## rbob99

Heuer Bund.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Steinhart Nav-B Titan Anniversary Edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## corkscrew

An old friend


----------



## wkw

Fortis



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC

Sinn 900 Flieger


----------



## automatikno1

Gavox Squadron


----------



## vipereaper30

Bremont Dragon Lady


----------



## ninzeo

New strap


----------



## DVC

ninzeo said:


> New strap
> 
> View attachment 6234153


Very nice...What watch is that?


----------



## DVC

Sinn 900 Flieger GMT on an alligator strap today...


----------



## ninzeo

DVC said:


> Very nice...What watch is that?


Thanks! Ray Wong built Heuer Bundeswehr homage...Kemmner and WWW make some too. And there is ofcourse the current f71 forum project watch that is based on this model. Or get an original if you can spare it.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## Von170




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## asrar.merchant

DVC said:


> Sinn 900 Flieger GMT on an alligator strap today...


What a crazy absolute beauty. Wear it well mate.


----------



## DVC

asrar.merchant said:


> What a crazy absolute beauty. Wear it well mate.


Thank you!


----------



## thejames1

From earlier today, Sinn 144









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's a 'REINDEER' FLYING week to me...


----------



## Ed.YANG

The Reindeers had Flown into the... Greyish Sky...


----------



## Ed.YANG

For a moment, i thought that snow had fallen onto this tropical island where I am now...
DUH!!!








Then i realize that, that's the light reflected from the sun from my dial and the rain droplets on the window after the shower of rain!
Merry X'mas to all!​


----------



## pwdolkas

Here's two: a Sector Mountain Master and a Citizen Skyhawk. Both have been modified with the addition of a 3-D printed timing bezel.


----------



## Dr_nimslow

Normally I don't wear a chronograph at work, but I'm mixing it up for the holidays.

Soviet Airforce issued Sturmanskie from 1983.

And a Poljot "Aviator" first issue 3133.


----------



## JFingers

pwdolkas said:


> Here's two: a Sector Mountain Master and a Citizen Skyhawk. Both have been modified with the addition of a 3-D printed timing bezel.


Awesome! What a cool concept!


----------



## Ticonderoga

pwdolkas said:


> View attachment 6422138
> View attachment 6422146
> 
> 
> Here's two: a Sector Mountain Master and a Citizen Skyhawk. Both have been modified with the addition of a 3-D printed timing bezel.


Did you make those yourself?


----------



## pwdolkas

Well, sorta. I designed them using SolidWorks (3-D CAD software), but then sent the files to Shapeways, a 3-D printing company in New York. They use a lost wax process similar to that used by a jeweler: a 3-D wax printer makes the pattern, which they then used to cast a silver final product (they can also do gold, brass, bronze, stainless steel, etc.) I chose silver because it matches the stainless steel and can replicate the fine detail for the numbers better than the other metals.

There was a fair amount of post-cast filing to smooth out the casting, and of course I did the painting for the colors & lume.


----------



## FatTuesday

Air Boss Mach VI.


----------



## FatTuesday

Another day, another watch...









PRS 516 automatic on Horween shell cordovan strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Headliner... ;-)b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## FatTuesday

Navitimer 01


----------



## ANev

My second Fortis chronograph!


----------



## Dan Pierce

Most recent, Fortis Square chronograph.









1940's Pierce chronograph.








dP


----------



## Burgs

So, Dan. How'd you get your own watch company??? :-!


----------



## Dan Pierce

Burgs said:


> So, Dan. How'd you get your own watch company??? :-!


I took my time when choosing my parents.:-!
dP


----------



## JFingers

Dan Pierce said:


> Most recent, Fortis Square chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dP


Dan,
That is a sweet looking Fortis, I've never seen one like that before. Cool pick up.
Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## Dan Pierce

JFingers said:


> Dan,
> That is a sweet looking Fortis, I've never seen one like that before. Cool pick up.
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


Thanks! It's part of the square collection that came in day/ date, GMT/ date, and chrono day/ date.
dP


----------



## JJEXP




----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## e.c.

my speedy


----------



## asrar.merchant

www.the


----------



## 59yukon01

Just got my 2nd Alpina Pilot.


----------



## cuthbert

I think these three fully qualify for this thread:










This one also?










OK this is a reissue but a good one!


----------



## JJEXP

cuthbert said:


>


Your jepps are out of date...


----------



## cuthbert

JJEXP said:


> Your jepps are out of date...


Yup,the subscription expired in 2013.


----------



## jayabharath

My only pilot chrono. Damasko DC66


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheMaestro

My Huguenin Observer LE **/500


----------



## TheMaestro

My Huguenin Observer LE **/500


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Adding a quick Tuesday afternoon cell phone shot "wristie"...


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## GnomeCop




----------



## Larry23




----------



## nuovorecord

3706









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Russle

how are you liking that 3706?


----------



## nuovorecord

James Russle said:


> how are you liking that 3706?


Truly love it. The case finishing is just beautiful, and the 39mm size is perfect for my 7" wrist.


----------



## JFingers

3572










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## wkw

My 15 years old Fortis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

wkw said:


> My 15 years old Fortis
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An excellent watch indeed ...


----------



## Jeffro1

Nice! Do you like the lume on this Alpina?


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 on C&B strap

























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sndauva

Sinn pilot chrono


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Hicksmat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## FatTuesday

*Pilot's chronograph picture thread*

Flying today so I wore my pilot's watch...


----------



## Hunterfate

*Re: Pilot's chronograph picture thread*

For a change :-d


----------



## mozatihom

Seiko SNDA57. Double domed sapphire crystal. Suede finish leather strap with orange stitching to match the chrono and time keeping seconds hands.


----------



## BarisKiris

Probably the last picture of my Parnis I'm posting, as I already decided to sell it.


----------



## 2Legit

Hammie X-Patrol


----------



## FatTuesday

Speedy on brown leather strap


----------



## T. Wong

Pilot and Astronaut watch !
by split leaves by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## citjet




----------



## asrar.merchant

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## wtma

My Russian piece ...


----------



## cairoanan

On original shoes


----------



## auditd0rk

Ref 3799 on an Army green ToxicNATOs strap


----------



## pharmao

new and old


----------



## Simonand

Very happy today. Yesterday I picked up a Junghans Bund 1955 reissue. What a wonderfull and unique watch Here with my other three German fliegers. The lume is insane and on par with the Stowa.





















And a lume shot. Numbers stand crystal clear.


----------



## parsig9

Love that Junghans. Have you seen the Event Edition they are releasing this year too. Amazing!


----------



## Simonand

Yes. The event edition is very cool. Unfortunately 43mm which is just too big for my tiny wrist.


----------



## 2Legit

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Chrono on the wrist today


----------



## Heiner




----------



## victarro




----------



## Heiner




----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## BarisKiris

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## jeremydw

Finally get to participate again, just landed today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## heb

Hello,
What movement is in your Junghans Bund "reissue"? From the placement of the two subdials, it doesn't appear to be the typical modular contraption they typically put in their reissues.

Nice watch.

heb



Simonand said:


> Very happy today. Yesterday I picked up a Junghans Bund 1955 reissue. What a wonderfull and unique watch Here with my other three German fliegers. The lume is insane and on par with the Stowa.
> 
> View attachment 7547810
> View attachment 7547818
> View attachment 7547826
> 
> 
> And a lume shot. Numbers stand crystal clear.
> 
> View attachment 7553618


----------



## asrar.merchant

Beat this.

Doesn't belong to me. I was only allowed to wrist it and it's been a high privilege.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Hunterfate

To revive this thread a bit - Sinn 103 today


----------



## wkw

Fortis Spacematic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

Techne Sparrowhawk II


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wtma

Tapatalk is awesome!


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Here's my Seiko SNDA57 on a Black Grey Orange Clockwork Synergy Nato strap.


----------



## obsidian

*Some Russian/Soviet models:*


----------



## TapAptPat

giorgos mg said:


> G.


If you ever ever consider letting that beauty go. Put me on the list at the top. Post some more photos so the hoards can see what I'm talking about.

Cheers pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

Thank you very much, unfortunately not mine 

pics of a good friend, with one of my handmade nato




























G.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## cuthbert

My two Lemania 5100 with their "sons", the Swatch Irony Chrono with the "reduced" 5100:


----------



## Kilovolt

Does this one count as a pilot watch? ;-)


----------



## Brianetta

Kilovolt said:


> Does this one count as a pilot watch? ;-)


As much as many pictures on this thread do. As far as I can tell, the general guideline is that a watch needs a chronograph, and a black dial.


----------



## obsidian

Kilovolt said:


> Does this one count as a pilot watch? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7917122


If an astronaut flew with it, it's automatically a pilot watch-- that's how it works. 
How do you think the Omega Speedmaster Professional, a watch originally designed for motorsports, became perhaps the most iconic pilot watch?


----------



## O2AFAC67

obsidian said:


> If an astronaut flew with it, it's automatically a pilot watch-- that's how it works.
> How do you think the Omega Speedmaster Professional, a watch originally designed for motorsports, became perhaps the most iconic pilot watch?


I've always preferred the term "aviator" watch. Not every aviator is a pilot or an astronaut. Navigators, Weapons Systems Officers, Radar Intercept Officers, Electronic Counter Measures Officers, Naval Flight Officers, Medical Flight Officers, Enlisted Aircrew, etc., etc., Just thinking out loud... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## CCJ

O2AFAC67 said:


> I've always preferred the term "aviator" watch. Not every aviator is a pilot or an astronaut. Navigators, Weapons Systems Officers, Radar Intercept Officers, Electronic Counter Measures Officers, Naval Flight Officers, Medical Flight Officers, Enlisted Aircrew, etc., etc., Just thinking out loud...
> Best,
> Ron


Amen! I really appreciate your comment as an ECMO turned EWO.


----------



## TapAptPat

Seiko gen 2 from 99








P

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

For Friday rotation, hmm.








A sneaky lille ? dolphin ? 









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

TapAptPat said:


> For Friday rotation, hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sneaky lille ? dolphin ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Wow, very nice collection!!
Do you wanna part with one of them?


----------



## TapAptPat

wtma said:


> Wow, very nice collection!!
> Do you wanna part with one of them?


I due course. For the moment, they stay.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

Archimede "90 Years Ickler":


----------



## blowfish89

Can't decide if pilot or diver chrono lol.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## obsidian

*Two with the Lemania 5100-- one for Cosmonauts, one for German NATO pilots.*


----------



## Heiner




----------



## 59yukon01

Alpina on my favorite Drunkartstrap.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Yikes! From the archives...


----------



## Mike Weinberg

O2AFAC67 said:


> I've always preferred the term "aviator" watch. Not every aviator is a pilot or an astronaut. Navigators, Weapons Systems Officers, Radar Intercept Officers, Electronic Counter Measures Officers, Naval Flight Officers, Medical Flight Officers, Enlisted Aircrew, etc., etc., Just thinking out loud...
> Best,
> Ron


Not every astronaut is an aviator, either. What about all those mission specialists?


----------



## Ticonderoga

Mike Weinberg said:


> Not every astronaut is an aviator, either. What about all those mission specialists?


What about flight attendants and the purser?


----------



## T. Wong

Tutima mil chrono 
Tutima jet fighter montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> I've always preferred the term "aviator" watch. Not every aviator is a pilot or an astronaut. Navigators, Weapons Systems Officers, Radar Intercept Officers, Electronic Counter Measures Officers, Naval Flight Officers, Medical Flight Officers, Enlisted Aircrew, etc., etc., Just thinking out loud...
> Best,
> Ron





Mike Weinberg said:


> Not every astronaut is an aviator, either. What about all those mission specialists?





Ticonderoga said:


> What about flight attendants and the purser?


Without having to mention every single variety of aviation/aerospace/avionics professional, participant or enthusiast I must have incorrectly assumed my statement would imply and would be inferred as I intended. :roll:


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L







​


----------



## ahsan

asrar.merchant said:


> The Watch Boutique


What model is this?
Price?


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Not an auto but with the titanium and sapphire, it makes me very happy. My mind still can't accept how light it is given the size of the watch, usually forget that I am wearing a watch


----------



## Brianetta

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Not an auto but with the titanium and sapphire, it makes me very happy. My mind still can't accept how light it is given the size of the watch, usually forget that I am wearing a watch


Nice! I'm wearing the steel and glass version (with the old firmware). It's heavy, and I frequently have to change watch in the evening just to have a break from it. It'a a fab watch, though.

I notice that you have yours on your right wrist. Can you operate the crown properly, or do you take it off?


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Brianetta said:


> Nice! I'm wearing the steel and glass version (with the old firmware). It's heavy, and I frequently have to change watch in the evening just to have a break from it. It'a a fab watch, though.
> 
> I notice that you have yours on your right wrist. Can you operate the crown properly, or do you take it off?


I am a lefty so my left hand should be free that is why it is on the right. It looks a little weird but I can use the crown without taking the watch off.


----------



## ninzeo

I've been on a buying rampage again.

Bought a Zeno Broadarrow pilot chrono (pics will follow later) and a Ollech & Wajs Mirage I. Very close resemblance to the Sinn 103.

Love the lugs on this one.


----------



## Kilovolt

Oooops, I am deeply sorry, I realized only after posting that this watch is not a chronograph ... :roll:


----------



## wtma

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 8109074
> 
> 
> Oooops, I am deeply sorry, I realized only after posting that this watch is not a chronograph ... :roll:


Still a nice regulateur.


----------



## ninzeo

My latest addition:

Zeno Broadarrow Pilot chronograph


----------



## Chronopolis

Nice watch!
Does that have the Poljot 3133 movement?
Or...?



ninzeo said:


> My latest addition:
> 
> Zeno Broadarrow Pilot chronograph


----------



## obsidian

ninzeo said:


> I've been on a buying rampage again.
> 
> Bought a Zeno Broadarrow pilot chrono (pics will follow later) and a Ollech & Wajs Mirage I. Very close resemblance to the Sinn 103.
> 
> Love the lugs on this one.


Nice!
This Mirage III I had for a while had a different case, but otherwise, the same dial, hands, and bezel design. I think the dials and hands on the O&W and Sinn 103 were both influenced by, and based on, the Breguet Type XX design.


----------



## ninzeo

Chronopolis said:


> Nice watch!
> Does that have the Poljot 3133 movement?
> Or...?


Yes it does!


----------



## ninzeo

obsidian said:


> Nice!
> This Mirage III I had for a while had a different case, but otherwise, the same dial, hands, and bezel design. I think the dials and hands on the O&W and Sinn 103 were both influenced by, and based on, the Breguet Type XX design.


Nice one too! I need better pics of mine 

And for sure influenced on the type XX


----------



## Ticonderoga

Kilovolt said:


> Oooops, I am deeply sorry, I realized only after posting that this watch is not a chronograph ... :roll:


You know you've spent too much time on WUS when you can recognize Kilovolt's hand before you see his name or avatar.


----------



## obsidian

ninzeo said:


> My latest addition:
> 
> Zeno Broadarrow Pilot chronograph


I also had this modern Precista model for a while. it uses the Sea-Gull ST-19 movement. 
I think this Precista, your Zeno, and even the CWC model are all homages to a Hamilton pilot watch.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Here's my Seiko SNDA57 on a Orange Grey Black Clockwork Synergy Nato strap.


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Chronopolis

Flightmaster...


----------



## TAKtripleT

2014 Seiko Astron, replaced original strap with a leather one


----------



## piningforthefjords

Already posted this elsewhere today, but thought I'd may as well use it to say hi to some of the other sub-forums I haven't checked out yet...


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Brianetta

My brand new Sinn 103 Ti TESTAF. My first fine wristwatch. This might sound weird, but this watch actually felt like it was mine from the moment I put it on. It didn't need to grow on me.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Chronopolis

Does yours have a STEEL bezel?
I have one too but mine has a plastic bezel. I wonder why?



ninzeo said:


>


----------



## flying.fish

My new friend just arrived today.

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Brianetta

ninzeo said:


> ^


That watch looks too much like the Sinn 103 for it to be coincidental.


----------



## ninzeo

Chronopolis said:


> Does yours have a STEEL bezel?
> I have one too but mine has a plastic bezel. I wonder why?


Dont know actually, will check! You sure yours is plastic? Care to share a pic of yours too?

Wearing this one today, it's not often that it makes the rotation but everytime i wear it i remember how nice it is and 'different'. Kind of a spacey vibe with that dial....


----------



## Chronopolis

ninzeo said:


> Dont know actually, will check! You sure yours is plastic? Care to share a pic of yours too?


I posted before, but here it is again:


----------



## Ticonderoga

Chronopolis said:


> I posted before, but here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 8366186
> View attachment 8366194


I always have trouble clicking "like" on your posts; its almost as if I touch your post, I might accidentally touch your avatar.

But for this watch, I'll make an exception :-d


----------



## Chronopolis

Ticonderoga said:


> I always have trouble clicking "like" on your posts; its almost as if I touch your post, *I might accidentally touch your avatar.
> *
> But for this watch, I'll make an exception :-d


That's because... you secretly wanna touch what's down under the avatar... don't ya. Bad boy. ;-)


----------



## Hunterfate

@chronopolis
Maybe yours is made of aluminium like on Sinn 103 ST.


----------



## wkw

Fortis Flieger professional

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

Hunterfate said:


> @chronopolis
> Maybe yours is made of aluminium like on Sinn 103 ST.


That is possible.
But I recall the seller - Westcoast Watches - telling me it's some hard plastic.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Chronopolis said:


> That's because... you secretly wanna touch what's down under the avatar... don't ya. Bad boy. ;-)


what a way to cross the 9,000 post threshold... :rodekaart


----------



## O2AFAC67

Romans thought about flying too... ;-)


----------



## obsidian

Chronopolis said:


> That is possible.
> But I recall the seller - Westcoast Watches - telling me it's some hard plastic.


I don't know, but I had this one for awhile, and the bezel was metal. It did feel light-- probably aluminum.


----------



## obsidian

flying.fish said:


> My new friend just arrived today.
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


Mine says hello!


----------



## flying.fish

obsidian said:


> Mine says hello!


Wow  looking good

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## kenb86

obsidian said:


> Mine says hello!











I'm starting to detect a theme!


----------



## wchsailor

Poljot Okeah "Final Edition" for spanish forum Hablemos de Relojes.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ninzeo

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice! Here's mine; it's big automatic brother with a just newly received handmade custom alligator pilot strap


----------



## rokman




----------



## obsidian

wchsailor said:


> View attachment 8394722
> 
> 
> Poljot Okeah "Final Edition" for spanish forum Hablemos de Relojes.


Wait a minute! That's not a pilot's chronograph; that's a naval chronograph!!!
You can't fool me. I read it on the internet-- so it must be true!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## muchacho_

Steinhart Pilot 44mm

Steinhart Pilot 44mm by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## loqv75




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## wtma

1MWF Kirova Chronograph Reissue


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## sbkittrell

Seiko Flightmaster purchased in 1993. I just had it serviced, cleaned and a new crystal installed. I still have the original bracelet but I need to clean it and find the endpiece befor I can put it on. It was my every day watch for a couple of decades. I still like it a lot even though I can't readed the E6B on the bezel without reading glasses.


----------



## dariomac

a classic


----------



## Leekster

sbkittrell said:


> Seiko Flightmaster purchased in 1993. I just had it serviced, cleaned and a new crystal installed. I still have the original bracelet but I need to clean it and find the endpiece befor I can put it on. It was my every day watch for a couple of decades. I still like it a lot even though I can't readed the E6B on the bezel without reading glasses.


I have the same.
Cool watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Piloto

Out on the Hog. Have to make sure I'm home for dinner.


----------



## loqv75




----------



## Ticonderoga

sbkittrell said:


> Seiko Flightmaster purchased in 1993. I just had it serviced, cleaned and a new crystal installed. I still have the original bracelet but I need to clean it and find the endpiece befor I can put it on. It was my every day watch for a couple of decades. I still like it a lot even though I can't readed the E6B on the bezel without reading glasses.


When you replace(d) the crystal(s), do you upgrade to sapphire? If not, why not?


----------



## wchsailor

Affordable, solar... Pulsar PX5 007 on ToxicNATO. Love it!


----------



## montres

Difficult choice


----------



## Ticonderoga

Titanium AT4010-50E on leather weighs close to nothing. Radio snyc = always to the second on time.


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## montres

Vintage design. A good version for summer


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC 56 Black in its natural environment


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## montres




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

standing on strap by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## montres

*Montres de Luxe MILANO Thunderbolt today on blue













*


----------



## ckelly49

Some great watches in this thread.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Activate if necessary... :think:
Best,
Ron


----------



## loqv75




----------



## Beach Hound

Old pic but this is my Breitling Chrono Avenger Ti. Doesn't get much wrist time due to others and Titanium seems to scratch remarkably easily.










https://m.facebook.com/avgguyswatchcollecting/


----------



## Ticonderoga

Beach Hound said:


> Old pic but this is my Breitling Chrono Avenger Ti. Doesn't get much wrist time due to others and Titanium seems to scratch remarkably easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/avgguyswatchcollecting/


Serious question, why titanium if you can't wear it? I thought it was supposed to be more durable than steel?


----------



## Beach Hound

Ticonderoga said:


> Serious question, why titanium if you can't wear it? I thought it was supposed to be more durable than steel?


Its not all that bad and I have been told that there is some tool for fixing scratches but I was not aware of it when I bought it. I fell in love with the design as it was for all intents and purposes, exactly what I spec'd out when I was discussing the ultimate watch about 1986 or so. Love the watch and if I didn't have many others it would see more wrist time but I try not to use it as my beater. I have many for that purpose. For example, the last 6 weeks or so have been alternating between my Hager Commando and my Teaser p6500. Love both. Only one wrist. Today the Seiko 809 is on...

https://m.facebook.com/avgguyswatchcollecting/


----------



## Brianetta

Ticonderoga said:


> Serious question, why titanium if you can't wear it? I thought it was supposed to be more durable than steel?


It's tougher than steel (it's less likely to break) but it is not harder than steel (it's more likely to scratch). You can pay extra for a model with surface hardening; Sinn have a process they branded "Tegiment" which renders titanium difficult to scratch.

It's lighter than steel. Significantly so.

It also has next to no magnetic signature, which means you don't have to take it off to use a compass. The magnetism thing is the reason TESTAF watches have titanium cases.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Brianetta said:


> It's tougher than steel (it's less likely to break) but it is not harder than steel (it's more likely to scratch). You can pay extra for a model with surface hardening; Sinn have a process they branded "Tegiment" which renders titanium difficult to scratch.
> 
> It's lighter than steel. Significantly so.
> 
> It also has next to no magnetic signature, which means you don't have to take it off to use a compass. The magnetism thing is the reason TESTAF watches have titanium cases.


I'm thinking that the titanium technology must have progressed because I wear my titanium Citizen all the time and it has almost NO scratches:


----------



## Brianetta

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm thinking that the titanium technology must have progressed because I wear my titanium Citizen all the time and it has almost NO scratches:


Whereas I'm wearing my one month old Sinn 103 Ti TESTAF, and it's covered in them. There's a ding on one lug and a linear shiny patch on the side of the case, but the biggest victim is the titanium bracelet. The bead-blasted matt finish is marred easily by small impacts and scrapes with desks and the like. The result isn't so much a scratch, as a flattening and shining of the surface. It stands out. If I had forked out twice as much for the EZM 10, the hardened surface would have resisted most of that.

I can quite understand why a collector or somebody who likes to flip watches would dislike that. I'm not bothered by it; I don't baby this watch, and I didn't buy it with any expectation of retaining its value. I love it to bits, despite the scratches, and I'm sure that if it ever began to bother me that Sinn could refinish it, since it hasn't been treated for hardness.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Brianetta said:


> Whereas I'm wearing my one month old Sinn 103 Ti TESTAF, and it's covered in them. There's a ding on one lug and a linear shiny patch on the side of the case, but the biggest victim is the titanium bracelet. The bead-blasted matt finish is marred easily by small impacts and scrapes with desks and the like. The result isn't so much a scratch, as a flattening and shining of the surface. It stands out. If I had forked out twice as much for the EZM 10, the hardened surface would have resisted most of that.
> 
> I can quite understand why a collector or somebody who likes to flip watches would dislike that. I'm not bothered by it; I don't baby this watch, and I didn't buy it with any expectation of retaining its value. I love it to bits, despite the scratches, and I'm sure that if it ever began to bother me that Sinn could refinish it, since it hasn't been treated for hardness.


My titanium bracelet looks new 18 months on. Different grade of titanium maybe?


----------



## Brianetta

Ticonderoga said:


> My titanium bracelet looks new 18 months on. Different grade of titanium maybe?


More likely a different grade of care taken. I have watches with stainless steel bracelets, too, and none of those look like new.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## loqv75




----------



## Beach Hound

Found this earlier with some good info on Ti. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/does-titanium-scratch-easier-than-ss-199231-2.html


----------



## Ticonderoga

Beach Hound said:


> Found this earlier with some good info on Ti.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/does-titanium-scratch-easier-than-ss-199231-2.html


looks like I'm not the only one:



Simon said:


> My Titanium Breitling Seawolf is a scratch magnet
> 
> My Titanium Citizen Ecozilla seems scratch resistant
> 
> It is very easy to remove the scratches I find, and if left, quickly a film seems to cover them anyway:think:
> 
> si





zippofan said:


> Depends...
> None of my Citizen titanium watches have a mark, my Seiko Ti Samurai on the other hand has had nasty scratches on the clasp. Luckily they do come out fairly easily.
> 
> Cheers,
> Griff


----------



## cmtasch




----------



## wongthian2

Tutima jet fighter montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## sefrcoko

Brianetta said:


> It's tougher than steel (it's less likely to break) but it is not harder than steel (it's more likely to scratch). You can pay extra for a model with surface hardening; Sinn have a process they branded "Tegiment" which renders titanium difficult to scratch.
> 
> It's lighter than steel. Significantly so.
> 
> It also has next to no magnetic signature, which means you don't have to take it off to use a compass. The magnetism thing is the reason TESTAF watches have titanium cases.


I believe that the hardness of titanium actually depends on the grade... Grade 2 scratches easier than stainless steel, but grade 5 is harder to scratch.


----------



## Brianetta

sefrcoko said:


> I believe that the hardnesd of titanium actually depends on the grade... Grade 2 scratches easier than stainless steel, but grade 5 is harder to scratch.


It's partly the grade, and partly the surface treatment. My 103 has a grade 2 titanium case and bracelet, which is 210 HV. The EZM 10 has grade 5 with the tegiment treatment at 1200 HV, and is way harder than even untreated grade 5 at 350 HV. I would probably have saved up longer for the EZM 10 if I had been worried about the cosmetics.


----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 103 Sapphire:


----------



## DaveG46

Quite fancy one of these aeromeister taildragger's not heard of them until I saw these on instagram









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Hamilton Pioneer Pilot Chrono


----------



## Piloto




----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Here's my Seiko SNDA57 on a Black Clockwork Synergy Heavy Nato Watch Strap.


----------



## Blacktocomm

Alpina 130 Heritage Pilot Chronograph.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

If an astronaut is a pilot, then this Moonwatch is good to show....
on rail 2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## tonester99

59yukon01 said:


>


love this alpina


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## 59yukon01

tonester99 said:


> love this alpina


Thank you! Have both the PVD and SS and keep going back and forth on which one to keep.


----------



## rockmastermike

Zenith El Primero Pilot


----------



## hongkongtaipan

*Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD








* ​


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103 Acrylic...I like it on Vintage leather.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Blacktocomm

New Strap on the Ticino. the Rally Strap that is only 20 bucks on Ebay from Buffalo straps or something like that. I dig it a lot.


----------



## DummySmacks

Series 40.


----------



## Leekster

Fortis Special Edition French Naval Aviation










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## smilton

My Orfina MK iii 8190 I recently purchased. I really like the design of this one. It has the same style of the IWC 3706 I used to have in a 42mm case. I like the bigger size better. It also has the Lemania 5100 movement which I love. Also love the tritium! Still glows pretty good too! They didn't make many of these and that is a shame. It is just about perfect as a pilot chrono in my opinion.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## DummySmacks

Series 40.


----------



## Piloto

Well weathered leather, hot metal and oil, the scented country air. Sunlight on chrome, the blur of the landscape, every nerve aware...


----------



## joebloggs13

Day three.....


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## bmil128

Here are my two, the Bell & Ross/Sinn 144 just arrived today


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## difues

Aviator Chronograph watch on Difues Leather Horween Chromexel handmade watch strap..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## jeremydw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## DummySmacks

Have the bracelet coming in tomorrow, and I can't wait to try it on. Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## JacksonExports

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## montres

Montres De Luxe Milano *Thunderbolt*


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## watchobs




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

Tutima FX



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfon

Finally, I'm able to post some pictures.

This is my pilot's chronograph, the one that I have been wearing daily for almost 17 years.


----------



## wkw

Alfon said:


> Finally, I'm able to post some pictures.
> 
> This is my pilot's chronograph, the one that I have been wearing daily for almost 17 years.
> View attachment 9269802
> 
> View attachment 9269810


Great Alfon.

I happened to have one bought in 2000. It's a year younger than yours










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sinn Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## Alfon

wkw said:


> Great Alfon.
> 
> I happened to have one bought in 2000. It's a year younger than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not a very often seen watch. I'm very proud of it.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot this very poor quick and dirty pic well over a decade ago. Yes, this is one I do regret letting go... :-(



Yep, very "busy" but I loved it. Just wasn't wearing it enough to justify keeping. :roll:


----------



## citjet




----------



## utexas08

Alfon said:


> Finally, I'm able to post some pictures.
> 
> This is my pilot's chronograph, the one that I have been wearing daily for almost 17 years.
> View attachment 9269802
> 
> View attachment 9269810


Sweet!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## WichitaViajero

Citizen Skyhaw Chrono & airplane cuff links


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Maddog1970

My X-wind....


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mikavulin

automatikno1 said:


> Gavox Squadron
> View attachment 6226521


Thanks for sharing IT. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 9255258


Like this Sinn. Excellent . Just the crown digging too much on my whist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

Here's my Gavox Squadron.









And here's my Gavox Aurora who is also a timer , mission timer, chronograph and mission chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jstewart1012

Finally got it.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rokman

a bit hairy pic...


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Junior1

Just arrived. Purchased from a fellow member. Alpina Startimer Chrono. Currently on a DaLuca Perlon...


----------



## wkw

Sinn 356










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Dan Pierce

Following DummySmacks Sinnful ways.
dP


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Tutima mil chrono French Rafale jets by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Be prepared to drool...:


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## wtma

Guys... You all need to stop posting... like seriously! I'm in no-watch-purchase period here, can't help it but to drool  Excellent pieces. And that Junghans is so sick!!


----------



## Kilovolt

wtma said:


> Guys... You all need to stop posting... like seriously! I'm in no-watch-purchase period here, can't help it but to drool  Excellent pieces. And that Junghans is so sick!!


Pray, what is a 'no-watch-purchase period'? I never encountered such a thing in my whole life and I am nearing 70 .... :-d


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

wtma said:


> Guys... You all need to stop posting... like seriously! *I'm in no-watch-purchase period* here, can't help it but to drool  Excellent pieces. And that Junghans is so sick!!


It'll pass... and thank you... I think.



Kilovolt said:


> Pray, what is a 'no-watch-purchase period'? I never encountered such a thing in my whole life and I am nearing 70 .... :-d


No kidding and WOW... you must have like a billion watches! I can relate... I'm close.


----------



## sefrcoko

Kilovolt said:


> Pray, what is a 'no-watch-purchase period'? I never encountered such a thing in my whole life and I am nearing 70 .... :-d


It's that moment in time when a WIS first realizes they have a problem . Been there...


----------



## TapAptPat

sefrcoko said:


> It's that moment in time when a WIS first realizes they have a problem . Been there...


Or discovers watches are like mushrooms. Try to keep the misses in the dark is a bad move in our house. Feel the burn.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Maddog1970

Petrol blue Alpina.....


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Alpina on a Strapscode PVD....with my 11mnth old Akita in the background....


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144

















EZM 10

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Strap change - blue leather today....


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ehagerty

very nice pieces!


----------



## wkw

Chronosport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9




----------



## montres

*Montres de Luxe Milano*


*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## wekke




----------



## montres

Montres De Luxe Milano


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## SgtPepper

Tutima Military Chronograph:


----------



## SgtPepper

Fortis Chronograph: Nr. 597.10.141, Waterresistant 100M, Sapphire glass.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## loqv75




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## insomniac2




----------



## wkw

Fortis Spacematic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Hope everybody's Turkey Day weekend was good!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Sorry, dp.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## stselvia

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Slidingwest

Was mostly a regular grey day on the west coast, but the sun came out for a bit.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## JacksonExports

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

I wonder if they should not have just left all the numbers out if they were gonna have the subdials eat them like that though.



JacksonExports said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

JacksonExports said:


>


Really enjoying mine. It is really handy with the countdown bezel.



















241195, not particulary photogenic, it looks better in person. Amazon had these new on a Lightning Sale for $359 after Black Friday, cheapest new 7750 I've ever seen.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## stselvia

Damasko DC66Si Blk riding shotgun while I mow the lawn.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

About a foot of snow and wearing this...:


----------



## dpodola

yankeexpress said:


> Really enjoying mine. It is really handy with the countdown bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 241195, not particulary photogenic, it looks better in person. Amazon had these new on a Lightning Sale for $359 after Black Friday, cheapest new 7750 I've ever seen.


Dang missed this price! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Fortis Flieger


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspledge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## DummySmacks

Sinn 356


----------



## JacksonExports

Breitling Avenger Bandit










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## river rat

RAF issued CWC Pilots chronograph year issued 1981


----------



## UofRSpider

Pretty much my daily wear. Ordered a "James Bond" BluShark NATO as well as a Fluco deployant clasp. Should arrive this week.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Lord99

May I ask what kind of strap is this? Thanks.


I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> About a foot of snow and wearing this...:


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman1120

Here's my B & R Space 2 GMT aka Sinn 144, purchased god knows when, I've had it forever...early nineties I think. One of my all time faves but a little small for my liking these days and haven't worn it in years.

%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i48/MTruman/IMG_6840.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## Truman1120

Hum...newbie here and not sure why the pic didn't post and not allowing me to edit my post, oh well.


----------



## Triggers Broom

In a tribute to the Hamilton RAF chronograph this is the Pioneer model.


----------



## Truman1120




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## UofRSpider

Fortis


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## UofRSpider

Snow!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## watchobs




----------



## wkw

Sinn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Simonand

Five generations of fliegers


----------



## Triggers Broom

IW3777-01


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

This is my Gavox Squadron watch created for the 53rd squadron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wongthian2

Tutima jet fighter montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## mastersword

Love this thread keep it going!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD​


----------



## wongthian2

Just in from a trade, this SINN 103 T TESTAF !
wrist dial shot by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## branl33

Hamilton Aviator Chrono


----------



## loqv75




----------



## wongthian2

Bulovamoonwatch montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Also decided to try another "one-off" kitting today just for the heck of it. My A13355 Crosswind on blue croco deployant with brown buffalo Bund pad for comfort. Like my previous B-1 UTC post, it's extremely unlikely this mix will ever be seen anywhere else either. I just like wearing something unique and although this mix isn't for everyone, I'm enjoying it today... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## KuniT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75




----------



## loqv75




----------



## loqv75




----------



## wdfa89




----------



## wongthian2

inside curtain2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Mikavulin

My gavox Squadron next to Tesla X wheel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## mozatihom

Seiko SNDA57


----------



## longstride

Love a Fortis!


----------



## ninzeo

My second Alpina Startimer chrono (and third Alpina auto including the RFW Alpiner). I think these Alpina chronographs offer ridiculous quality in their price range. This piece looks and feels like holding a IWC. Level of detail and finish on for instance the lugs is exquisit.


----------



## wongthian2

My 103 Ti TESTAF on orange zulu
high lume by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

My Sinn 903 St BE.










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

My Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph Mars 500 Edition.










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Lemon328i

On my wrist this week


----------



## Jazzmaster

A pair of Navitimers...


----------



## Jazzmaster

And, a pair of Chronomats...


----------



## Rhino301




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

As it's been 2 days w/o activity & as mine is supposedly in San Francisco as I type,a bump with pics from the net,IT'S SOOO CLOSE I can almost taste it!:-!:-


----------



## stselvia

Damasko DC66Si Blk on Clockwork Synergy Premium Nato w/ PVD hardware.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

hand over rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## ninzeo

The one on the left


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Eggsy

Chinese Air Force chronograph with Seagull ST19 hand-wound movement










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

One of my favourite watches since childhood.


----------



## CCJ

Incredible watches on this thread, lots of cool PVD pieces like the last beauty from Cuthbert. Found an interesting article about Porsche Design black watches on Hodinkee ("In-Depth: A Detailed Look at the Incredible Forty Years of Prosche Design" by Jason Heaton). From the article:

"It's hard to believe that before 1972, there were no black watches, given today's ubiquity of PVD, DLC and ceramic timepieces. So when Porsche Design introduced an austere chronograph in a black steel case with black bracelet, it was a sensation. It was called simply, the Chronograph I and Ferdinand Porsche said his design inspiration was the functional superiority of white dial markers and hands on a black background, as proved out in airplane and automotive gauges."

I was never really into PVD, but now I'm happy to have added this beautiful Butler J80 as my first PVD pilot chorno:







The article was right, they really do look like instruments right out of a cockpit.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

CCJ said:


> Incredible watches on this thread, lots of cool PVD pieces like the last beauty from Cuthbert. Found an interesting article about Porsche Design black watches on Hodinkee ("In-Depth: A Detailed Look at the Incredible Forty Years of Prosche Design" by Jason Heaton). From the article:
> 
> "It's hard to believe that before 1972, there were no black watches, given today's ubiquity of PVD, DLC and ceramic timepieces. So when Porsche Design introduced an austere chronograph in a black steel case with black bracelet, it was a sensation. It was called simply, the Chronograph I and Ferdinand Porsche said his design inspiration was the functional superiority of white dial markers and hands on a black background, as proved out in airplane and automotive gauges."
> 
> I was never really into PVD, but now I'm happy to have added this beautiful Butler J80 as my first PVD pilot chorno:
> View attachment 11237066
> 
> The article was right, they really do look like instruments right out of a cockpit.


 Unfortunately that article is wrong about the date, the first PDs made by Orfina became available not before 1976, as their movement, the Valjoux 7750 went in production in 1975 and ceased to be made in 1976...as soon as they exhausted the 7750 stock the switched to the then new Lemania 5100, the only movement that approved by NATO for use in fast jets due to its peculiar construction that can withstand 7g, so the PD became one of the many NATO military chronographs and was the choice of the Swiss armed forces (ref.7177) and some Arab countries as well but the design of the case was modeled after the gauges in the dashboard of the Porsche 911 as you can see here:










Mine in particular has been restored by Orfina years ago for a sum I prefer not to disclose...


----------



## cuthbert

Then of course there is another contender to the title of first black chrono:










Heuers Cal.12 were also issues to some air forces, especially in South America due to the popularity of the brand in Latin countries.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Lord99

View attachment 11278138


----------



## nuovorecord

It's an IWC chronograph day! The 3777, in fact. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3




----------



## Jeep99dad

I'll throw in my Alpina Startimer. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

*Dan Henry* model _1963_. I'm like a little kid with a new toy about this one. I simply refuse to take it off. I've been _sleeping_

with it on under the guise of "I'm just breaking in the strap."

What a bargain, though. Absolutely stunning attention to detail, especially at $230. I already know that it's gonna be a

front-runner in the rotation for years to come.



















*BONUS!!* Pretty spyplane on the back! SIGH...I am a child.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Keithcozz

Trying out the NATO that came with my *Dan Henry* model _1963_. Comfy.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Jeep99dad said:


>


Utterly smokin' hot, this combo.


----------



## soaking.fused

ninzeo said:


>


Haven't seen this model yet, just wow!
Thanks for sharing (on my radar this goes) and great shot. Love the dial. Superb-looking.


----------



## Mikavulin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Mikavulin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant setup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

soaking.fused said:


> Utterly smokin' hot, this combo.


Thanks bud. Fell for it the first time I saw a pic of it, glad i got off the fence 
Plus it exceeded my expectations once I received it. Andrew was great to work with. 
I am also very proud of the fact it was assembled by a Us watchmaker in Chicago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noctiluxicron

First post. Hopefully one of many.


----------



## skunkworks

The Squadron, Belgium Air Force edition


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## Cyclops2016

Wearing my Poljot Soviet union navy pilot watch today.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Just had to send it back to Christopher Ward to be repaired..... The original strap was green (dont like it much) so I put it in a black nylon Maratac.









Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

My Alpina Startimer auto with Valjoux based mvt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk

This just arrived a couple days ago for me.


----------



## Ticonderoga

haejuk said:


> View attachment 11560154
> 
> 
> This just arrived a couple days ago for me.


looks like the larger size, yes?


----------



## Leekster

Cyclops2016 said:


> Wearing my Poljot Soviet union navy pilot watch today.


That's cool.
Can those be ordered from anywhere?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> Just had to send it back to Christopher Ward to be repaired..... The original strap was green (dont like it much) so I put it in a black nylon Maratac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


Was that a custom order?
What's the story?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Leekster said:


> Was that a custom order?
> What's the story?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Nope, I bought it at the sale last month. They were sold in a couple hours.... But there is something loose inside (I think might be the movement keeper). Looking forward to get it back.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## haejuk

Ticonderoga said:


> looks like the larger size, yes?


This one is actually the smallest Sea-Gull air force chrono re-issue. At only around 36mm, it makes the 38mm ones look big. I can post a picture of them side by side when I get home if you're interested.


----------



## haejuk

And here's a picture of the D304 next to a 1963 re-issue and a Sturmanskie. Doesn't look too different now that I get a good look at it.









The D304 looks yellow in this picture, but I think it is just the bad lighting.


----------



## GUTuna

Junghans Pilot Chronoscope 027/4522


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1966 Dreffa Aviation Chrono


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

103 on B&S leather NATO.


----------



## stselvia

Damasko DC66Si blk. In the cockpit after hunting a bad guy.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Another Junghans...


----------



## traczu

My chronos:


----------



## Sankenpi

Ollech&Wajs Aviation. I like these Chrono's.


----------



## zed073




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## wtma

My Russian and Chinese chronos ...


----------



## wongthian2

103 Ti TESTAF model...on a milanese mesh
balcony by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## bckuang

IWC Pilot Chronograph IW377709


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Seiko Flightmaster SNA411.

My first Chrono of this type. I really like the look. More to come I'm sure ?.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Seiko Flightmaster SNA411.
> 
> My first Chrono of this type. I really like the look. More to come I'm sure .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Beautiful.

But why does your Brietling have Seiko signed on the dial? :-d


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Ticonderoga said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> But why does your Brietling have Seiko signed on the dial? :-d


Haha ....maybe someday my Brietling will have Brietling on the dial.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

Steinhart Nav-B Chrono in 44mm version.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Still searching for the right combo. Wearing the Hirsch Buffalo today. I think tan and olive will look the best. I'm enjoying this watch so far.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## stselvia

Damasko DC66Si blk. Helping me hunt badguys.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## traczu

I just can't get enough


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One!









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Andykro said:


> Vertigo Pilot One!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


Could you list it's case height (with and withour bezel + sapphire please)? Also, what is the lug to lug length? Very interested in preordering, but would just like to know it's exact dimensions. Thanks


----------



## JonS1967

I'll play. What a great thread! Here are a few of mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro

ninzeo said:


> Could you list it's case height (with and withour bezel + sapphire please)? Also, what is the lug to lug length? Very interested in preordering, but would just like to know it's exact dimensions. Thanks


Hello my friend 
Case 41 mm, lug to lug 48,5 mm, total thickness 14 mm. 
You are welcome.

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

Davosa Business Pilot. Any ideas for strap options?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Andykro said:


> Vertigo Pilot One!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


That is a very nice Chrono, what mvt does it use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Type RE










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## O2AFAC67

Lunch today at my desk...


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel




----------



## goTomek




----------



## montres




----------



## ninzeo

EL_GEEk said:


> Type RE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Sooo pretty! Any chance you want to let it go at some point?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Enjoying an unusual color contrast while chillin' this Monday afternoon...
Best,
Ron


----------



## traczu




----------



## wongthian2

inside curtain3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## LACPA

centurionavre said:


> Hi WUS!
> 
> My Sinn 903 St BE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


wow that's a Navitimer homage if I've ever seen one. Great looking watch!


----------



## centurionavre

LACPA said:


> wow that's a Navitimer homage if I've ever seen one. Great looking watch!


Hi,

Thanks! To my understanding, Sinn is actually licensed to produce Navitimers They bought Breitling's stock of Navitimer parts when Breitling went bankrupt in the 1970s. The Navitimer line diverged between Sinn's old time models and Breitling's.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Guinand Flying Officer /24hrs


----------



## montres




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium

Breitling Chronomat Limited Edition. I love it


----------



## mxdla

Sinn 103









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj

Here's a nice Russian pilot's cockpit clock with a chronograph/stopwatch function and a flight-time function.














They even make a watch with the same layout - quartz


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Holeee cow.
It aughta be a Sinn to make such beautiful Chronos!!!!
Luv it 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love the curved end of the minute hand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river rat




----------



## kenb86

> They even make a watch with the same layout - quartz
> 
> View attachment 12342105


Can you provide any more information about this watch or a link to where it is sold?


----------



## longstride

A 103 - alway's hard to photograph that curved acrylic crystal...!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

As much as I loved having this on the Green Leather strap it just wasn't versatile enough for the Pac.N.W.so now it's on a Gekota mesh and getting a lot more wrist time...


----------



## humphrj

kenb86 said:


> Can you provide any more information about this watch or a link to where it is sold?


Google 'Molnija' That's the russian manufacturer. Also on ebay - one seller I found is 'quatro211'


----------



## jlowe6269

Bell & Ross. 103 pilot Reverse panda


----------



## jlowe6269

Bell & Ross 10yr anniversary classic pilot panda. Only 500 produced


----------



## traczu

I really like it. No quick set date is the only downside of this Poljot.


----------



## vamsi.vadrevu2000

How about an Orient Captain Chronograph with Seiko 7T92 movement.


----------



## jdboy

Up until just recently I've worn this watch since the late 90's when it was released.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongthian2

a montage of my TESTAF ....103 ti version


----------



## jamsie




----------



## freight dog

Thanks for the complment John and awesome collection!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Bette's Chronomat Evolution kitted with new shoes yesterday. Custom leather deployant from Spain. She wore it to dinner last night and will probably be wearing it again this evening when we attend a music event...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## traczu

Just arrived


----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick and dirty shot this morning for the first day of August...


----------



## beckston23




----------



## michiel

naamloos-3353 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


----------



## michiel

naamloos--4 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr

naamloos-2-4 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr

naamloos-3344 by mikeeagle1963, on Flickr


----------



## citjet

beckston23 said:


> View attachment 12397347


Fantastic photo


----------



## wtma

Bicompax Seagull 1963


----------



## wedgehammer

Seiko RAF Gen 1, together with the ground troops


----------



## traczu

C1000 Typhoon, better with every day.


----------



## barnefko

DC66 on its way home through the rain









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Tactico Type RE









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Junior1

Laco Kiel Limited Edition 1 of 25 and the Alpina twins. Both on Crown & Buckle canvas straps...


----------



## 56scooter01

Something I treated myself to on Father's Day


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior1

This one just called to me...


----------



## flydiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## EL_GEEk

Type RE









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gary Larson's cow approves of the new shoes for Bette's Evo by grillin' some croco burgers... ;-):-!





It's an early 3 year anniversary gift. Handmade custom black croco deployant strap received yesterday from the Ukraine. Bette loves it and will be wearing it to dinner tonite... 
 
Best, 
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today Bette loaned her Evo/UTC on Pilot bracelet to me for a quick cell phone cam photo shoot in my study. Kitted the pair with a black buffalo Bund pad for a unique configuration to photograph... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittya




----------



## WooperLooper




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sitting at my desk at home waiting to leave for an appointment this morning. Crosswind/UTC on faceted Pilot bracelet and Bund pad should be appropriate I think... ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atwoodt

Pilot A-13A from Italy


----------



## Dufresne

Newly acquired Ollech & Wajs ID-3066.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery

smittya said:


> View attachment 12539185


What a looker! Do you know the model number?


----------



## O2AFAC67

From a little over five years ago...


----------



## jimmytamp

My Airman chronograph...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## WilsonHK123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Strela










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

My newest arrival and have to say, I am in love! My second TCM and am quite impressed with both.

This is the TCM Crono Sorci Verdi Mancino (crown and buttons on the left - Destro). The 1st Mancino I have owned because I have always been concerned about the crown digging into my wrist. I am left handed and wear my watch on my right wrist. So far, I have only noticed it a few times.

Here's the little beauty now...



















I can't tell you how many times I have started to put this watch on upside down! The sandwiche dial is pretty cool as well!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

56scooter01 said:


> Something I treated myself to on Father's Day


Gobsmacked... ! !

Scooter... what model is this, sir?


----------



## Leekster

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> My newest arrival and have to say, I am in love! My second TCM and am quite impressed with both.
> 
> This is the TCM Crono Sorci Verdi Mancino (crown and buttons on the left - Destro). The 1st Mancino I have owned because I have always been concerned about the crown digging into my wrist. I am left handed and wear my watch on my right wrist. So far, I have only noticed it a few times.
> 
> Here's the little beauty now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I have started to put this watch on upside down! The sandwiche dial is pretty cool as well!


Very Cool!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## JonS1967

Strela.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

wtma said:


> Bicompax Seagull 1963


Lovely strap. Where did you buy it?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TapAptPat

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12577847


Oh what's that. Looks great.

Cheers 
Pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9




----------



## O2AFAC67

Tuesday wrist wrapper...


----------



## Sprint Veloce

Awesome SEIKO Flightmaster


----------



## fish70




----------



## Sprint Veloce

I call them Yin and Yang ;-)


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

I think Paolo Fanton's A-13A has been shown here only once before:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mart13

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12577847


That seiko looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

How odd. No subdials?
How does it function as a chrono?



oldfatherthames said:


> I think Paolo Fanton's A-13A has been shown here only once before:
> 
> View attachment 12600283
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


----------



## Leekster

Chronopolis said:


> How odd. No subdials?
> How does it function as a chrono?


It works great! It has the two sub-hands.
One for seconds the other four minutes with flyback function. Much easier to read than tiny sub dials. It's actually useful for flying, holding patterns, ECT.

Here you can see the other two hands.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Leekster said:


> It works great! It has the two sub-hands.
> One for seconds the other four minutes with flyback function. Much easier to read than tiny sub dials. It's actually useful for flying, holding patterns, ECT.
> 
> Here you can see the other two hands.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Leekster! I should have posted a picture with the chrono-hands running in the first place. Here's one from me:


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103 on 'Vlad' vintage leather.


----------



## atwoodt

Yes, I find the A-13A very legible and easy to use.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Táctico Type RE









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Leekster

EL_GEEk said:


> Táctico Type RE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


I guess they quit making them...
Too bad.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing this one


----------



## EL_GEEk

Leekster said:


> I guess they quit making them...
> Too bad.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Yes. This was a limited release for a Spanish Forum.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## oldfatherthames

A-13A:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## wongthian2




----------



## Lord99

Hi,
I've just received my Squadron this morning. Many thanks to Michael Happé for having pre-sized the strap for my wrist.
Regarding the watch, the Squadron is simply as nice as it is on the pictures or the videos. A SUPER nice one! 
The dial is easy to read, even it is busy (how I like) . The bezel is nice with deep engravings, with a solid 120 click mechanism, but a little back play (on mine). It seasts nicely on my wrist, and has a sporty tool wach appearance. 
So, a solid choice in this price level. I am very satisfied with the first impressions.


----------



## Lord99

Hi,
I've just received my Gavox Squadron this morning. Many thanks to Michael Happé for having pre-sized the strap for my wrist.
Regarding the watch, the Squadron is simply as nice as it is on the pictures or the videos. A SUPER nice one! 
The dial is easy to read, even it is busy (how I like) . The bezel is nice with deep engravings, with a solid 120 click mechanism, but a little back play (on mine). It seasts nicely on my wrist, and has a sporty tool wach appearance. 
So, a solid choice in this price level. I am very satisfied with the first impressions.
View attachment 12652617


----------



## Lord99

Oh, sorry for the double post!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Maddog1970

A13A


----------



## fvc74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251

Finally bought one and damn Cant believe its still ticking and keeping awesome time!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2







Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD






​


----------



## wtma




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L








​


----------



## Derkdiggler

Affordable chrono with a couple upgrades..


----------



## Lord99

Gavox Squadron


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## franco60

Aka Top Gun. Le Jour version of watch Tom Cruise wore in Top Gun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce

New at home this beauty! A SEIKO Flightmaster


----------



## Jeep99dad

franco60 said:


> Aka Top Gun. Le Jour version of watch Tom Cruise wore in Top Gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that looks great buddy. 
What's a good price for one in good shape ?


----------



## franco60

Jeep99dad said:


> that looks great buddy.
> What's a good price for one in good shape ?


PM sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler

A Thanksgiving day garage workout


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## longstride

Sinn 103 - Acrylic.


----------



## Palmettoman

Just got this one


----------



## wongthian2

rail dial3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## ninzeo

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Fortis Cosmonaut









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Davetay




----------



## rokman

this for today









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Happy Tuesday!!! Speedy on Martu leather today.


----------



## O2AFAC67

We learned to depend on it even in the "early days" of the jet age... ;-) :-d


----------



## cuthbert

Chinese flyer.


----------



## househalfman

Geckota C2 Aviator...


----------



## GMT-man

Recent model from De Motu, R42. They have these in polished and brushed steel and in black, limited edition 100 pieces each. Inside is the best gold plated Ronda quartz movement. Manufactured at the Helsinki-Malmi airport hangar.


----------



## GMT-man

Another tongue-in-cheek photo of De Motu R42...


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Derkdiggler

Skyhawk


----------



## Leekster

GMT-man said:


> Another tongue-in-cheek photo of De Motu R42...
> View attachment 12703665


Great shots!
Nice job creating a mood.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

SNA413 Flightmaster


----------



## Sprint Veloce

;-)


Pic deleted.
Forum rule #8


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## oldfatherthames

My A-13A on canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## manofrolex

This one on new grey alligator

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river rat

Junghans German air force issued Bund


----------



## Jeep99dad

river rat said:


> Junghans German air force issued Bund


That's a special piece Mike.


----------



## Leekster

river rat said:


> Junghans German air force issued Bund


Wow!!
That is really cool. 
I would love to know more about that watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## river rat

Leekster said:


> Wow!!
> That is really cool.
> I would love to know more about that watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It was issued in the 1950's-1960's to the German Air Force here is a link that can tell you better than I can. One of my sub dial hands a replacement and it has a early dial that changed later like the one in the link.
https://www.fratellowatches.com/tbt-junghans-bundeswehr-chronograph/


----------



## Leekster

river rat said:


> It was issued in the 1950's-1960's to the German Air Force here is a link that can tell you better than I can. One of my sub dial hands a replacement and it has a early dial that changed later like the one in the link.
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/tbt-junghans-bundeswehr-chronograph/


 Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Fortis Special Edition









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Seagull 1963 bi-compax


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## river rat

Jeep99dad said:


>


Congrats and how do you like it. As you know I am a vintage collector that's the only new watch I ever thought about buying after reading about it before it went on sale.


----------



## Lord99

Winter walk with the Gavox Squadron


----------



## Jeep99dad

river rat said:


> Congrats and how do you like it. As you know I am a vintage collector that's the only new watch I ever thought about buying after reading about it before it went on sale.


Thanks Mike. I was a little worried buying it sight unseen but I love it. No regrets  it's pretty faithful to the original aesthetically speaking and it's well executed. The Watch oozes quality out of the box but I just got it last night. It wears a bit larger than most 41mm due to the length and thickness (sort of typical of automatic Chrono mvts)
I like those Heritage pieces that remain close to the piece they pay tribute to and the great vintage vibe in a modern reliable package. 
I think Longines hit a bullseye  with this piece and it has been well received... as was their LLD ND diver


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Jeep99dad said:


>


How many of those "Drunk Art" straps do you have or are you just swapping that one between watches?
Don't get me wrong, it's a killer strap. Looks awesome. Every time I consider ordering one it looks like a long line of interested customers. I guess I just have time bite the bullet and go for it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Leekster said:


> How many of those "Drunk Art" straps do you have or are you just swapping that one between watches?
> Don't get me wrong, it's a killer strap. Looks awesome. Every time I consider ordering one it looks like a long line of interested customers. I guess I just have time bite the bullet and go for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have accumulated quite a few over the years. This one though is the same one I posted on my mKXVIII LPP the other day. 
I swap straps between Watches a lot


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## rmeron

Does this pretty little girl hack and hand wind?


Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks Mike. I was a little worried buying it sight unseen but I love it. No regrets  it's pretty faithful to the original aesthetically speaking and it's well executed. The Watch oozes quality out of the box but I just got it last night. It wears a bit larger than most 41mm due to the length and thickness (sort of typical of automatic Chrono mvts)
> I like those Heritage pieces that remain close to the piece they pay tribute to and the great vintage vibe in a modern reliable package.
> I think Longines hit a bullseye  with this piece and it has been well received... as was their LLD ND diver


----------



## Jeep99dad

rmeron said:


> Does this pretty little girl hack and hand wind?


Yes to both


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SRW009


----------



## househalfman

Geckota C2 Aviator on the (mostly Green sometimes brown, in other words I love it) Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Chronopolis

Not sure if this is technically a real "pilot" chrono, but here it is anyway. I hear the maker brand was once involved in some aircraft business. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Chronopolis said:


> Not sure if this is technically a real "pilot" chrono, but here it is anyway. I hear the maker brand was once involved in some aircraft business. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12770379
> View attachment 12770381
> View attachment 12770383


I love it


----------



## Jeep99dad

Digging the Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


----------



## O2AFAC67

HGU-33P, MBU-5/P, CW, UTC, 353A Facets, Bund...
b-)



Best,
Ron


----------



## househalfman

Late upload but wore this today...


----------



## Davetay

TGIF!


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## traczu

Day off with kids and Fortis.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye on natural chromexcel from Horween 




































With its buddy the IWC LPP Chrono


----------



## Palmettoman

Jeep99dad said:


> Longines Big Eye on natural chromexcel from Horween


Such a lust-worthy piece. I've been wanting to add a Damasko, but this is getting to be too much to resist. Great selection Jeep!!! I admire quite a few in your stable.

My contrib for today. Have a great Tuesday fellas!!!


----------



## Derkdiggler

Palmettoman said:


> Such a lust-worthy piece. I've been wanting to add a Damasko, but this is getting to be too much to resist. Great selection Jeep!!! I admire quite a few in your stable.
> 
> My contrib for today. Have a great Tuesday fellas!!!
> View attachment 12792421


Very nice nato choice.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

thanks! too kind...
Damasko makes nice watches too, I could not resist the Longines aesthetic, vintage vibe... agreat heritage piece



Palmettoman said:


> Such a lust-worthy piece. I've been wanting to add a Damasko, but this is getting to be too much to resist. Great selection Jeep!!! I admire quite a few in your stable.
> 
> My contrib for today. Have a great Tuesday fellas!!!
> View attachment 12792421


----------



## Palmettoman

Derkdiggler said:


> Very nice nato choice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you. Haveston has quickly become my favorite strap. The stripes hearken back to the stripes painted onto planes carrying paratroopers to Normandy on D-Day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## xherion

Is is that a billingham bag I see?

if yes you got good taste 

i have the black one.

very nice watch btw.



Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad

xherion said:


> Is is that a billingham bag I see?
> 
> if yes you got good taste
> 
> i have the black one.
> 
> very nice watch btw.


Thanks. 
It's the Filson 256 classic briefcase


----------



## Jeep99dad

This old thing, 27-year old faithful companion 
Have a great weekend 
B


----------



## franco60

Le Jour version of Tom Cruise's Orfina in Top Gun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Jeep99dad said:


> This old thing, 27-year old faithful companion
> Have a great weekend
> B


 Great piece! From back when Breitling was a watch company interested in making the best pilot watches.

All I have heard in the last few years are stories of new Breitlings breaking and having to go back to the factory.

They also seem to have turned their backs on military units and given that business to Bremont.

I was always a huge fan but have gradually become disappointed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DOYAM

Jeep99dad said:


>


What model is this? I love it!


----------



## DOYAM

DOYAM said:


> What model is this? I love it!


I think its Big Eye?


----------



## Jeep99dad

DOYAM said:


> What model is this? I love it!


That's the new Longines Big Eye o


----------



## DOYAM

Jeep99dad said:


> That's the new Longines Big Eye o


That thing is awesome. I havent really been a big fan of Longines in the past but I really like that.


----------



## househalfman

Wearing this now on a dark olive green Kvarnsjö leather...


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Longines Big Eye on natural chromexcel from Horween


Nice pickup, Brice! I really like this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

New nato alert!!!













Toxic Natos - Admiralty and Jungle Green


----------



## river rat

Nothing like a real Pilot watch that was used as intended with all the bang marks from bumping it around in the cockpit. Junghans Bund used by the German air force.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wore the Big  today


----------



## donkey__jaw

My Hamilton


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## manofrolex

Not sure if it counts as a pilot watch but either way










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Started the day with the Big Eye on Horween natural chromexcel


----------



## Derkdiggler

Comfortable and affordable, Yay!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Some of my pilot watches
​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

The whole collection​


----------



## oldfatherthames

Paolo Fanton's A-13A on canvas from redrockstraps:










Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Moon Watch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye


----------



## Amadeus556

My Fortis B-42 Cosmonauts Chronograph,Mars 500


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Derkdiggler, I like the look of that Techne chrono, although I have admit I don't know anything about it. Anyway, it looks very sharp and nice.


----------



## Happy Acres

The Damasko DC56 Black


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Lord99, Gavox Squadron is a very nice watch. If I recall correctly, it has been commissioned to three Belgian Air Force squadrons and two Romanian Air Force squadrons. In a way (in positive sense) it's a rather typical modern chrono that would be commissioned to any current Air Forces' squadrons, if they were looking for a watch for themselves. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## MAJJ

GMT-man said:


> Recent model from De Motu, R42. They have these in polished and brushed steel and in black, limited edition 100 pieces each. Inside is the best gold plated Ronda quartz movement. Manufactured at the Helsinki-Malmi airport hangar.
> 
> View attachment 12703661


An unique looking watch, I haven't seen that before. Very nice indeed. Love the pic, truly stylish photo - a cool pic for a cool watch!


----------



## MAJJ

GMT-man said:


> Another tongue-in-cheek photo of De Motu R42...
> View attachment 12703665


A great shot indeed; reminds me of Harrison Ford in Indiana Jones movies. Well done!


----------



## mark_engelbrecht

Not a pricey one, really enjoyed this watch (should not have sold this!!)


----------



## MAJJ

Like Jeep99dad and Leekster, I love that Junghans Bund Chrono!!!


river rat said:


> Junghans German air force issued Bund


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Jeep99dad, I go along the same lines as Leekster, a great timepiece from the days when Breitling was making the best pilot watches!



Jeep99dad said:


> This old thing, 27-year old faithful companion
> Have a great weekend
> B


----------



## MAJJ

*"I am sailing, I am sailing *
*Home again 'Cross the sea *
*I am sailing, Stormy waters *
*To be near you, To be free

I am flying, I am flying *
*Like a bird 'Cross the sky *
*I am flying, Passing high clouds *
*To be with you, To be free

Can you hear me, can you hear me *
*Through the dark night, far away *
*I am dying, forever crying *
*To be with you, who can say

Can you hear me, can you hear me *
*Through the dark night, far away*
*I am dying, forever crying *
*To be with you, who can say

We are sailing, we are sailing *
*Home again 'Cross the sea *
*We are sailing, Stormy waters *
*To be near you, To be free

Oh Lord, to be near you, to be free *
*Oh Lord, to be near you, to be free *
*Oh Lord, to be near you, to be free *
*Oh Lord"*

*Rod Stewart 1975 "Sailing" (Gavin Sutherland)

*













































I believe this commissioned watch suits here perfectly...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Scout F0110000334​


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my Longines Big Eye  but on a vintage brown canvas today. 
Have a great Sunday 
B


----------



## MAJJ

A couple more pics of CW C4 RNAS 800 watch

















Other Christopher Ward commissioned watches' pics (Official CW taken photos):

RNAS 815 Squadron watches









Royal Navy Submarine Service









RAF 202nd Squadron watches























RAF 28th and 78th Squadron watches

















RAF 22nd Squadron watches

















RAF 14th Squadron watches
















RCAF Canadian Forces Air Command/AIRCOM watches

















RCAF Hornet Squadrons' watch









The Battle of Britain Memorial Flight watch









Furthermore at least CW has made some commissioned Trident watches for 9th/12th Royal Lancers' Brigade Recon Force and 35th Engineer Regiment.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## cel4145

Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice watch!

I should know. Just got mine today :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

cel4145 said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> I should know. Just got mine today :-!


Cool  congrats 
I love it but it's a tad large for me


----------



## Palmettoman

Speedy today. I think this makes 3 days this week. It's hooked to a very comfortable Martu leather strap.


----------



## oso2276

Zenith Pilot









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler

Checking the time while checking the mailbox.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Today I am wearing my Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1. The fluted dial 
mimics the corrugated metal skin of the all metal aircraft which were designed by Hugo Junkers.
 














​


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

river rat said:


> Junghans German air force issued Bund





river rat said:


> Nothing like a real Pilot watch that was used as intended with all the bang marks from bumping it around in the cockpit. Junghans Bund used by the German air force.


Just got caught up on this thread... River Rat... WOWZERS!!

The Grandson tips his hat to you...










I had to have this when it was first debuted at Basel a couple of years ago. I think there are links to it in your thread, if you dig deep enough. Also, if you like classic cars... there are some great shots of the event.

Should you ever decide to part ways... give me a shout!


----------



## traczu

Startimer on a Martu Drakko leather.


----------



## wkw

Bremont










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## watchdaddy1

Still Honeymooning w/ the Longines ..It's a keeper for sure


----------



## Jeep99dad

watchdaddy1 said:


> Still Honeymooning w/ the Longines ..It's a keeper for sure


Hey
You joined the club  congrats William 
Keeper for sure.


----------



## watchdaddy1

OhDark30 said:


> Junghans civvie J88 1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sekonda badged Poljot 3017 Strela 1979


Oh how I love those Kath , That Junghans is drool worthy & Sekonda is Beautiful.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey
> You joined the club  congrats William
> 
> Keeper for sure.


Thanks Brice, Ordered it 3 wks ago & it was the worst wait ever. 
This 1 is probably my most anticipated piece in years. Right outta the box I knew It would be a staple in my collection, the feel & esp the balance on this is spot on. Longines hit a home run on this 1.
Congratulations on yours too. I now just need some 20mm shoes , I have a few but haven't had the time to swap em out.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

Got mine too... finally 









*Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Military*; Ref.: _AL-372GR4FBS6_, with Monkey Swag Military Green Zulu PVD NATO strap
On the left Alpina genuine light brown leather strap with black buckle, which comes with the watch.

Also in the pic Alpina NATO Strap Set with a twist:

Top Alpina genuine vintage dark brown leather strap with buckle
3 Alpina NATO nylon straps fitted with buckle; from top to bottom
A) The Rifles Regiment's Green, Red, Black, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
B) The Welch Regiment's White, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
C) The Blues and Royals Regiment's Dark Blue, Burgundy Red and Dark Blue NATO nylon strap
1 Bracelet/Strap Changing Tool
22mm width at the lug
Fits all Alpina 44mm diameter watches









Pretty much the same pic as above, but Monkey Swag Black Zulu PVD NATO strap added; fits the watch as well as the Military Green one.b-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on an aftermarket strap






​


----------



## oldfatherthames

Paolo Fanton's A-13A on canvas rom redrockstraps:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## wtma




----------



## Dan3612

I love the Alpina! Just ordered one myself!


MAJJ said:


> Got mine too... finally
> 
> View attachment 12874683
> 
> 
> *Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Military*; Ref.: _AL-372GR4FBS6_, with Monkey Swag Military Green Zulu PVD NATO strap
> On the left Alpina genuine light brown leather strap with black buckle, which comes with the watch.
> 
> Also in the pic Alpina NATO Strap Set with a twist:
> 
> Top Alpina genuine vintage dark brown leather strap with buckle
> 3 Alpina NATO nylon straps fitted with buckle; from top to bottom
> A) The Rifles Regiment's Green, Red, Black, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
> B) The Welch Regiment's White, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
> C) The Blues and Royals Regiment's Dark Blue, Burgundy Red and Dark Blue NATO nylon strap
> 1 Bracelet/Strap Changing Tool
> 22mm width at the lug
> Fits all Alpina 44mm diameter watches
> 
> View attachment 12874685
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same pic as above, but Monkey Swag Black Zulu PVD NATO strap added; fits the watch as well as the Military Green one.b-)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

Dan3612 said:


> I love the Alpina! Just ordered one myself!


 |>

Yeah, me too, I love the Alpina! :-!; thinking of buying another Alpina, lots of different dials to choose from...


----------



## MAJJ

hongkongtaipan said:


> Today I am wearing my Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1. The fluted dial
> mimics the corrugated metal skin of the all metal aircraft which were designed by Hugo Junkers.
> 
> View attachment 12858799
> 
> View attachment 12858801
> 
> ​


 I do like Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers chronos, both quartz and auto. One of the best looking chronos for sure |> The fluted dial of Junkers 150 Yrs Hugo Junkers chrono 6684-1 looks simply amazing :-!


----------



## muto




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer Chrono


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

Air Blue Type 20A with Black G10 NATO Zuludriver Strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## androopoo

Recently purchased my second IWC and first pilot's chronograph 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## Hunterfate

Blackbird.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Big


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## MAJJ

Alpina Startimer Pilot BD Chrono & olive drab SBS Zulu PVD NATO military strap









I think SBS's olive drab strap matches perfectly with the hands' and dial's colour... :think:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer Chrono on the first DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas


----------



## HappyJack

I've not done any flying myself in the last 2-3 years, or rather, I've only flown as an airline passenger. So I've not had the opportunity to try out this Breitling Chrono Avenger M1 in the cockpit. However, it has a lot going for it:

- Quickset hour hand - great for travel when you can reset the hour hand without hacking the watch, meaning it keeps its hyper accuracy of around 10 secs per year, even if you're crossing time zones.
- Regatta feature - the ability to reset the chrono hands to act as a countdown. Particularly useful if you enjoy yacht racing as I do; but I imagine you could use it to countdown to push-back, too.
- Centre minute chrono hands make for the most legible display possible, and the orange of the hands would stand out well in cockpit [UV] black lighting.
- Water-resistant to 1000m - just in case.
- Very comfortable titanium case.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

I haven't worn this in a while..Had it over a year and not once have I checked to see how it was running..No idea exactly how long,well over a year and it's +23 seconds!!!Oh it just kicked the hell outta a non regulated 7C46 I sold which was +5 daily...I would DIVE this watch without hesitation should the need arise.The screw down crown could teach a few dive watches lessons...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Triggers Broom said:


>


Truly stunning!!!


----------



## oso2276

IWC Meca-Quartz









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor70

Hanhart Pioneer Monocontrol ;


----------



## Victor70

edit...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Met with my friend Art for a beer. His LPP Chrono rocks


----------



## marko114

Skyhawk








Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## ManOnTime

My first brand new watch in a while, and my first pilot chrono.

Pretty impressed so far with the fit and finish. Ignore the ham handed smudge on the upper left of the crystal.


----------



## traczu

Alpina Startimer, really great piece.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

Another G38...


----------



## manofrolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

103 St Sa Ar


----------



## lacogil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Orient.


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## rapsac1971

Sinn 756 and 103 together.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Drewkeys

rapsac1971 said:


> View attachment 12980997
> Sinn 756 and 103 together.


Probably would purchase one of these two if I didn't have a speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay




----------



## starfly00

Jeep99dad said:


>


Which watch is that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## soufiane

rapsac1971 said:


> View attachment 12980997
> Sinn 756 and 103 together.


A love button would be appropriate here

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice one indeed

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Davetay said:


>


Now this is a watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

New bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## timestampaviator

Revue Thommen Airspeed I got less than a month ago. No complaints except for the bracelet it came with along with the spacing between the spring bar and the case . Looks awkward with any strap other than the NATO.


----------



## OnTheFly56

Great picture....but I don't believe you're "piloting" a Mustang


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## dheinz14

Bremont MBIII custom made for VMFA-312.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thermocompensated SuperQuartz caliber B78 B-1 ana-dig chronomometre chronograph...


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## gringosteve

Ok this thread tells me I need a Sinn and and Omega in my life next. #addict


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## dheinz14

Breitling B-1


----------



## Pashenri

Mirage III by O&W


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin


----------



## rapsac1971

Sinn in Chicago


----------



## ninzeo

Pashenri said:


> Mirage III by O&W
> View attachment 13050147


My mirage I says hi!


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## rokman

Yesterday and today









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mephisto




----------



## Escargot




----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin


----------



## manofrolex

Nivada Grenchen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starfly00

Laco Trier


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender on their custom blue Hix Design strap


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## soaking.fused

A-13A


----------



## Hammermountain

Jeep99dad said:


>


 Looks great, man! Especially the blue hands.


----------



## hoss

My new Citizen Navihawk atomic pilot watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye  on Horween English Tan Dublin DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Time to start the weekend 

Tockr Air Defender on Toxicnato Magnum


----------



## dxtr3265

Weekend trip with the A-13A


----------



## wongthian2

montage of my 103 ti TESTAF
Sinn 103 montage cockpit by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a weathered blue canvas all morning 
80F and sunny here. BeerOclock soon
Meanwhile i wait for my CRV to be inspected

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Triggers Broom

One will stay and the other will go.

free image host


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Never thought rubber would work but I think it does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina and DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## GlennO




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wongthian2

lap2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Ascalon

My pilot style Valjoux 7750. Odd brand (Zeish) but a nice execution of the breed.


----------



## JonS1967

B&R Vintage 126.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## HappyJack

Back to the future - I had one of these Revue Thommen Airspeed Titanium Chronographs (with the Lemania 5100) 8 years ago and used to wear it when flying my Pitts, because the smaller size made it less susceptible to getting bashed around in the cockpit. But I sold it (and the Pitts), to my lasting regret. I recently picked up another, in near mint condition and have been enjoying the smaller size (38.5mm diameter) and light weight (55g) on a NATO. It's really low profile but legible, practical (day/date and centre minute chronograph are very useful) and very comfortable.


----------



## Sprint Veloce

1994 SEIKO 7T34


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Alfisti

__
https://flic.kr/p/Hscis6


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hoss

This is one of my many different pilot chronographs.


----------



## wtma




----------



## deepsea03

Heuer on Heurville


----------



## wtma




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## jeremydw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## tanatron




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## wongthian2

Took off the oem black leather with orange stitching and replaced it with this nice brown strap by G.
closeup kimi dog by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

Took off the oem black leather with orange stitching and replaced it with this nice brown strap by G.
closeup kimi dog by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Chronocase

marko14 said:


> View attachment 1556569
> View attachment 1556570


Beauty - better looking than many costing 10 times more.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

The PERFECT adventure watch!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

I almost forgot how much I love this little guy


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Day 3.-1 second in 54 hours!
Completely,totally & irreversibly gobsmacked by this watch...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Remembering Capt. Bean today. _May he rest in peace..._


----------



## O2AFAC67

56 years and three days ago...


----------



## Alfisti




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## marko114

My tool









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48

The dressiest watch I own which also looks military-inspired! I've a mind to change the merc hands to proper cathedral hands soon ETA 251.272 powered.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Quartersawn




----------



## Rbq




----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Bund on ToxicNATO "Royal"


----------



## Ascalon

Have been doing the trial error regulation method on this over the last week or so. 
As of this morning, It is 6 seconds fast over 48 hours. 

I call that a win


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Fortis must have spent WEEKS regulating these watches in all positions...Mars 500 Chronograph now -3 seconds in 288+ HOURS!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dimy




----------



## tanatron




----------



## Dan Pierce

757 UTC on MN Mirage.
dP


----------



## E8ArmyDiver




----------



## Caliguli




----------



## deepsea03

1550SG on Diaboliq


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## watchesoff

Strela "Cosmos" 1250 Chronograph


----------



## mephisto

just landed (or should i say "gelandet!")


----------



## Dan Pierce

Sinn 757 UTC on BC 328 nato.
dP


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One Reverse Panda









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

6B Scramble









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Eggsy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have this watch. Beautiful watch, enjoy it as much as possible.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Bund on Heuerville strap


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Bund on Heuerville strap


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono Limited Gold Edition


----------



## tanatron

I just bought a Damasko bracelet for my DC66, so this is how "los tres amigos" look like now.


----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ellipsis...

My beloved Seiko SNA411 on the factory bracelet and the strap I most commonly wear it on:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## endotreated

Classic pilot chrono


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## antsio100

tanatron said:


> I just bought a Damasko bracelet for my DC66, so this is how "los tres amigos" look like now.
> 
> View attachment 13247109


Amigo, i think you're having a difficult time in choosing which one to wear. :-d


----------



## endotreated




----------



## parsig9




----------



## wtma




----------



## Alfisti




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## mephisto

his & hers in formation


----------



## Mach68

I'm loving this IWC 377724 with the custom pilot strap combo:


----------



## CM HUNTER

Going to go super simple for my birthday today.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

This Little Prince does Big Things when light hits it just right!



















The story you have about your watch makes it more valuable than it really is.


----------



## rokman

My Strela









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition on a Jacobstraps Padded Black Nubuck strap.


----------



## johnwooten72

endotreated said:


> Classic pilot chrono


What band is this? It looks great!


----------



## endotreated

johnwooten72 said:


> What band is this? It looks great!


Thanks! Aaron Bespoke.

The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


----------



## manofrolex

Starting the week w the iwc spitfire


----------



## O2AFAC67

Rockin' my "golfer's tan" this morning...


----------



## johnwooten72

endotreated said:


> Thanks! Aaron Bespoke.
> 
> The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


Thanks! Really appreciate it.


----------



## johnwooten72

endotreated said:


> Thanks! Aaron Bespoke.
> 
> The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


Thanks! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## smilton

Zenith Chronomaster


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Triggers Broom

uploadphotos


----------



## rokman

Guinand









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## O2AFAC67

Evo UTC flag 1280X800DK by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

https://flic.kr/p/26Vn1n1


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Though the theme of the limited Roads-edition from Gavox Watches is not really an aviation context, the watches are in fact the Gavox Squadron pilot watch with a modified dial design. Same case, same chrono. So I think it fits right here.

This one's the Roads 'Icefields Parkway'

























Have a great weekend everybody!
Bernd


----------



## thejames1

6B Scramble









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One Reverse Panda









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## jalquiza

Stowa flieger chrono (with Stowa's handwound modified 7753)

- - - Updated - - -









Stowa flieger chrono (with Stowa's handwound modified 7753)


----------



## rapsac1971

756 & 103


----------



## 5277

Lemania 9658 from 1970








- - - Updated - - -

Lemania 9658 from 1970


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

- A-13A on a canvas from redrockstraps -

Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## austinblyon

The perfect pair of chronos. Beautiful!


----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## oldfatherthames

The Roads-themed edition of the Gavox Squadron:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Here's a pair of mine


----------



## 5277

Inside my Lemania 9658 and
outside my Sinn 103 Handwinding without crown guard.


----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

1971 flathead (only 12,8mm) stepdial and no Nasa Omega Speedmaster behind a simple Sinn 103 ;o)


----------



## oldfatherthames

Gavox Icefields Parkway Roads:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## Amadeus556

Fortis B42 Black and B42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph PC-7 Team.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## longstride

It's not everyday you see a Grumman 'Tigercat".

Here's a Bearcat and a Mustang at Van Nuys a few years back...









My Sinn 103 Acrylic...











citjet said:


>


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Playing with my homemade light box this morning. Seagull ST19-powered Ticino 44mm bicompax. Nothing special, and too big for me, but I like it anyway.


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## Amadeus556

O2AFAC67 said:


>


I lovet it,thanks for sharing!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Sinn from the company start in 1961


----------



## 5277

Sinn from the company start in 1961
View attachment 13470437


----------



## Eric_M




----------



## Amadeus556

Fortis B42 PC-7 Team


----------



## 5277

Sinn one of 500 from 2017


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## JonS1967

5277 said:


> Sinn from the company start in 1961
> View attachment 13470437


That is one very cool Sinn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marko114

.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Sinn 857 UTC VFR b-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## Derkdiggler

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## 5277

@JonS1967
Thank you

Counterpart to my EZM 1.1 ;o)


----------



## Exer

Just came in


----------



## oldfatherthames

The A-13A on a vintage canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jupera2005

Laco paderborn








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jupera2005

And also my IWC 3717 in green canvas








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Mars 500 for today...


----------



## watchcrank_tx

CP-2 reissue. Basic version, not the flyback:









Had always thought the originals ordered for the Italian military were for the army but recently learned many (most?) went to the Italian air force and were issued to Starfighter pilots among others.


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Paolo's A-13A is still a stunner to me a year after I received it. The new doesn't wear off of a watch this unique and this good.


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Jeep99dad

watchcrank said:


> CP-2 reissue. Basic version, not the flyback:
> 
> View attachment 13527611
> 
> 
> Had always thought the originals ordered for the Italian military were for the army but recently learned many (most?) went to the Italian air force and were issued to Starfighter pilots among others.


I love this watch. I've tried it on and the bronze at my AD countless times and he offered me a great deal but fknt have enough. I want the new LE model.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One Reverse Panda









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Andykro said:


> Vertigo Pilot One Reverse Panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


I really like this


----------



## Sprint Veloce

1991 SEIKO Flightmaster


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Best photo I've yet managed of the A-13A. As I noted on another occasion, I have a hard time photographing the dial details without picking up too many reflections, but since I never notice the reflections when I'm wearing it, that's just a sign of how great the contrast of the display is. Hard to find a watch where the important info given by the indices and hands is so clear.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103 st this afternoon and evening 









In all its scratched splendor


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## obsidian

Sinn Flieger II acrylic


----------



## nodnar

Sinn 900 in fall









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## watchcrank_tx

HKEd 1963. Nowadays, it's hard to imagine using this small, lumeless chronograph in a cockpit, but the originals were developed by Sea-Gull for PLA pilots. (Perhaps the reflectivity of the hands and indices helped a bit.)


----------



## twintop

Quick pocketshot with the Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Ragl

DA46:









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## CSanter

Sprint Veloce said:


> 1991 SEIKO Flightmaster


Any close ups

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Got my baby back. Thanks Jason










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

The new soon to come Air Defender Panda


----------



## cowbel

Jeep99dad said:


> Sinn 103 st this afternoon and evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all its scratched splendor


Jeeo99dad

A beautiful classic with this Sinn 103. A perfect watch

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

With this Gavox Squadron. I feel it is a quartz view of the famous type xx. A bit Like the Sinn 103

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## watchcrank_tx

A-13A again:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Watchreport LE Panda  Tockr Air Defender


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6














​


----------



## river bum

Guinand Duograph in orange.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

A week of wearing a Citizen beater gave way to this today... Looks great on this leather NATO.


----------



## jarlleif

river bum said:


> Guinand Duograph in orange.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## 5277

for me,one of the best tool chronos ever


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Maddog1970

Only my 2nd Chrono (have a Doxa 300t graph), and really loving the function, fit and finish, not to mention the full lume dial...


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## Sprint Veloce

NVSFD : New Vintage Seiko Flightmaster Day


----------



## Giraku




----------



## t minus

My new 12-hour chronograph Casio Edifice!


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chron 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103 st on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Jeep99dad said:


> Sinn 103 st on DrunkArtStraps leather


I'm hoping the Zenith in the photo you posted means you pulled the trigger.


----------



## Jeep99dad

watchcrank said:


> I'm hoping the Zenith in the photo you posted means you pulled the trigger.


Nope. My mistake 
Was just hanging out and enjoying a beer at my AD. I am on the list for the 50-pc LE version tho


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Jeep99dad said:


> I am on the list for the 50-pc LE version tho


Congrats! Looking forward to the photos when it arrives. Wish mine had the Flyback movement.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Late to the party but I've been wearing the Tockr Blue Air Defender


----------



## Ellipsis...

Still absolutely adore my SNA411 even though it hasn't been getting as much wrist time lately:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## jimmytamp

My *Airman 9* says hello...

















Cheers...


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## watchcrank_tx

Paolo's A-13A in this morning's photo, not that you can tell from the date. :-d


----------



## cel4145

watchcrank said:


> Paolo's A-13A in this morning's photo, not that you can tell from the date. :-d
> 
> View attachment 13608657


It really is a nice looking pilot watch that is clearly designed to be an effective tool. :-!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## watchcrank_tx

cel4145 said:


> It really is a nice looking pilot watch that is clearly designed to be an effective tool. :-!


I agree. 

Another tool chrono, the Zenith CP-2, just came back into my hands today after a visit to LVMH to repair a sticky start/stop pusher. I dearly love this one too, so I let it crawl onto my wrist for the afternoon and to time the intermissions at a hockey game tonight.


----------



## Jeep99dad

That’s super hot


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## endotreated




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

Heuer Bund


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Well known pioneer aviators Lenny and Larry...


----------



## byhsu

5277 said:


> for me,one of the best tool chronos ever
> View attachment 13579569


Hi, which model is this? I have not seen the DC80 with the blue hands and 1-12 bezel only with the 60 minute bezel.

Thank You


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## 5277

@byhsu
Damasko made this extra to me ;o)


----------



## Dshirts74

Heuer Bund


----------



## 5277

Pilot watch in the good old times )


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike 777

Fortis Cosmonauts Chronograph (Lemania 5100)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

I love a long time my birth year watch from 1970
with an 41mm Epsa compressor case and the Omega symbol on the center of the plexi.


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 Special.....


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 Special.....

View attachment 13646381


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Pilot Chronograph


----------



## 14060

Breitling Cosmonaute


----------



## Jeep99dad

It's been the  Air Defender on DrunkArtStraps canvas all morning


----------



## Jeep99dad

That car


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Just picked it up from my AD 
#41/50 IS Only Limited Edition Zenith Cronometro Tipo 2 partnership with Wounded Warriors Project


----------



## manofrolex

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked it up from my AD
> #41/50 IS Only Limited Edition Zenith Cronometro Tipo 2 partnership with Wounded Warriors Project


Fantastic choice and fantastic cause 
Well done


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked it up from my AD
> #41/50 IS Only Limited Edition Zenith Cronometro Tipo 2 partnership with Wounded Warriors Project


Congrats! Raising a glass here. b-)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Wow


----------



## Jeep99dad

No question on what I'm wearing today


----------



## Jeep99dad

jmanlay said:


> Fantastic choice and fantastic cause
> Well done





watchcrank said:


> Congrats! Raising a glass here. b-)


Thanks guys. Super psyched about this. Zenith makes such awesome mvts. Love having their fly back.

I usually go to my AD on Saturday for a drink and see what's new this time I went with a Basil Hayden to celebrate my new Zenith


----------



## rogerfromco




----------



## byhsu

rogerfromco said:


>


Wow, very nice, since when did they change the subdials for the 30 minute counter to actually show 1 minute increments instead of the 2.5 minutes, that subdial was useless.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco

byhsu said:


> Wow, very nice, since when did they change the subdials for the 30 minute counter to actually show 1 minute increments instead of the 2.5 minutes, that subdial was useless.


This is the Autavia model released in 2017.


----------



## byhsu

I see, i went on the TAG website and I see the current model that looks like yours is 2.5 minutes. There is another autavia that does have your watch's subdial.


----------



## rogerfromco

byhsu said:


> I see, i went on the TAG website and I see the current model that looks like yours is 2.5 minutes. There is another autavia that does have your watch's subdial.


It's the first one shown in this article. 
https://www.watchtime.com/featured/the-tag-heuer-autavia-jo-siffert-collectors-edition/

The 2.5 minute indices would be a big no go for me.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Yep, it was pretty sweet... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## byhsu

rogerfromco said:


> It's the first one shown in this article.
> https://www.watchtime.com/featured/the-tag-heuer-autavia-jo-siffert-collectors-edition/
> 
> The 2.5 minute indices would be a big no go for me.


Very nice watch, you have a picture of the back?

So the limited edition they did the correct subdials for the minutes but for the regular version they screwed up with the 2.5 minutes subdial counters. What a shame on an otherwise nice model Autavia.

Thank You


----------



## rogerfromco

byhsu said:


> Very nice watch, you have a picture of the back?
> 
> So the limited edition they did the correct subdials for the minutes but for the regular version they screwed up with the 2.5 minutes subdial counters. What a shame on an otherwise nice model Autavia.
> 
> Thank You


Here you go


----------



## oso2276

Zenith









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC80


----------



## watchcrank_tx

stuffler said:


> Damasko DC80


I love the orange accents, Mike. Looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## parsig9

That is a big leap from the Startimer. Excellent color too.


----------



## jimmytamp

Logged time: 6 hours 4 minuets and 52 seconds.









Cheers...


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Fliegerstaffel on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


that's super hot 
Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith LE on DrunkArtStraps leather to start the work week


----------



## wkw

Jeep99dad said:


> that's super hot
> Congrats


Thanks. I just got it yesterday.......I'm very pleased with this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## 5277

Sinn "Herbert Mayer" from 2014 only 50 pieces made.


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko DC57 special, on a single pass seat belt nato


----------



## t minus

Enjoying my Seiko Flightmaster chronograph.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on Hirsch brown strap







​


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## helderberg

Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Berfine strap







​


----------



## 5277

Think it is a pilot watch and from 1989


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## rogerfromco

byhsu said:


> Wow, very nice, since when did they change the subdials for the 30 minute counter to actually show 1 minute increments instead of the 2.5 minutes, that subdial was useless.


So I looked at my model number now that I am back in town and it's CBE2110.FC8226 and if you use that on Tag's site it still shows the 2.5 minute markings. However, I found this thread on TRF that says they made a design change and went to the 1 minute marks after the initial release. Must have been a lot of negative feedback on those, which may be collectible now with the short life of that dial.

https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=636768&highlight=heuer+heritage+autavia


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## 5277

If i look into my watch box more than twenty cool watches says "hello".
But so many time i pick this.All my watches have names,sometimes i talk with them.
This is called " Gustav "


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Blue and the Grey... ;-)



Best,
Ron


----------



## 5277

After weeks speedy time again.
This is from October 1971


----------



## sigma2chi

Maddog1970 said:


> Damasko DC57 special, on a single pass seat belt nato
> 
> View attachment 13676911


THIS IS A GORGEOUS WATCH


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Zenith LE Cronometro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

They make 100 pieces of Sinn 103 in reverse panda.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer for PilotFriday


----------



## Jeep99dad

5277 said:


> They make 100 pieces of Sinn 103 in reverse panda.
> View attachment 13699729


Wow  i so want one


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## 5277

Not onlya pilot chrono,it`s a flight master ;o)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Wish you a nice Sunday!
Sinn 103 Sa BE LE


----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## jimmytamp

Cheers...


----------



## Hunterfate

Sinn 103 St


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

I love it


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## 5277

a simpel and beautiful wrist watch


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on Ague seatbelt NATO







​


----------



## O2AFAC67

1989 vintage Breitling Old Nav Bicolour model 81950 (B13019) Original movement was 17J Valjoux 7750 replaced by Breitling in 1998 with later version 25J V7750. Kitted here on post-2003 black OEM 22-20mm croco...



This was my first Breitling. Presented to me by my late wife in March 1990 as an anniversary gift. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## 5277

for me is it one of the best pilot chronos ever made.
Next year is it this type 50 years old.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty brown strap.







​


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer Fliegerstaffel


----------



## Eggsy

Trusty Poljot Aviator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## wkw

This piece again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Hamilton X-Patrol


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## 5277

Time teller since 1946,there must be stories ;o)


----------



## Jeep99dad

hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B
> 
> View attachment 13733033
> ​


This is such a great watch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Zenith Cronometro LE on a C&B chevron singlepass


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Like Jeep99dad, I too have my CP-2 out today. Canvas from Barton:


----------



## Joespeeder

MTM Silencer along with a Saito 150 4 stroke Nitro engine that got liberated from it's aircraft due to an unfortunate act of friendly fire last summer.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Jeep99dad said:


> This is such a great watch


I agree. I like the cordovan strap you've got yours on. Very classy.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Jeep99dad said:


> This is such a great watch


I agree. I like the cordovan strap you've got yours on. Very classy.


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Sinn 156 best in both version ;o)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma2chi

Saw another on here like it and couldn't resist . Absolutely LOVE this look:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103 st


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Drudge

sigma2chi said:


> Saw another on here like it and couldn't resist . Absolutely LOVE this look:


I really enjoy mine as well


----------



## hongkongtaipan

You must have seen mine.


----------



## Sprint Veloce

Flightmaster 1/20 s. chronograph


----------



## mephisto

new to me but 65 years and counting for this one


----------



## O2AFAC67

A Merry Christmas 2018 to all with a Christmas wristie for you today...


----------



## Derkdiggler

Jeep99dad said:


> Sinn 103 st


Love the nato choice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Christmas Eve merits a great watch, and as I recently posted:


watchcrank said:


> "My best [watch acquired in] 2017 was the A-13A . . .When it's on my wrist, it's my favorite watch, and I never want to take it off."


Always great to wear this product of Paolo's perfectionism and dedication.

Hat tip to oldfatherthames for showing in his photos how good this watch looks on gray canvas. |> (A great idea which I promptly stole for my black Zenith as well. b-))


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## Pneuma

Late Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Hunterfate

Enjoying my new pilot's chrono - Longines avigation Bigeye


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender on bracelet tonight


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## 5277

Sinn 756 UTC Diapal


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand Winding Mechanical Watch














​


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer big date


----------



## Sinner_666

Sinn 356 acrylic on the original leather strap:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## dt75

My new to me Sinn 256









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h




----------



## 5277

Sinn 103 HD from 1989


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Late post but I've been wearing the Sinn 103st on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## sigma2chi

hongkongtaipan said:


> You must have seen mine.


Actually yes it was yours ?


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## larand

Pulsar RAF chronograph reissue PM3129X1. Or as I think of it, an evolution of the original.









Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy NYE everyone  
Zenith Cronometro Limited Edition  on printed Horween Essex leather


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## oldfatherthames

Happy new year everyone! 

My Gavox Roads on a vintage canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

My modern love in old styles


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## 5277

Time for a simple Sinn watch


----------



## Larry23

Snowstorm Sophia attacks Greece..Not nearly a challenge for the DC66 ;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick and dirty Crosswind shot this afternoon...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

My one & only IWC


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand-Winding Watch







​


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## O2AFAC67

Earlier today a shaky desk shot...



A steadier cellphone shot this evening (cuz I was holding the steering wheel) on the way to the golf course...



A cropped version of the same shot...


----------



## manofrolex

O2AFAC67 said:


> Earlier today a shaky desk shot...
> 
> 
> 
> A steadier cellphone shot this evening (cuz I was holding the steering wheel) on the way to the golf course...
> 
> 
> 
> A cropped version of the same shot...


All I see is snow cones icons ??


----------



## O2AFAC67

jmanlay said:


> All I see is snow cones icons ??


The images are on Photobucket and I see them fine. Windows 10 using Chrome browser.


----------



## Burgs

I see them just fine this time. Sometimes I only see the text. 
I think the problem, but Ron won't admit it, is that he gets his computers at a "good price" from the CIA and he forgets to switch off the stealth mode from time to time.


----------



## manofrolex

Burgs said:


> I see them just fine this time. Sometimes I only see the text.
> I think the problem, but Ron won't admit it, is that he gets his computers at a "good price" from the CIA and he forgets to switch off the stealth mode from time to time.


Yes please switch stealth mode off and remove the skunk works snow cone array


----------



## O2AFAC67

Burgs said:


> I see them just fine this time. Sometimes I only see the text.
> I think the problem, but Ron won't admit it, is that he gets his computers at a "good price" from the CIA and he forgets to switch off the stealth mode from time to time.


Yes, and often I have been known to use "Space Age" materials when posting which should be enough of a hint for this one... ;-)b-):-d


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
I went with the Zenith LE Cronometro  on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Brice


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce




----------



## Joespeeder

Fortis Cosmonaut Alarm,,,, 1/5 scale FW-190 D9


----------



## 001

Every time I see a fortis cosmonauts chrono, I want to pull out my credit card.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch brown leather strap







​


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Sinn 256









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103 this morning


----------



## RedFroggy

My Precista PRS-5 which is a re-issued of those asymetrical case 70's RAF pilot chronograph.


----------



## sigma2chi

Incompass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch, and a great pic


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## O2AFAC67

Back from the spa and kitted with the OEM camel croco on buffalo Bund. Quick cellphone cam pic this morning...



PS. Yes, I do wear a golf glove on the left hand... a lot. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## dt75

It's quittin time!


----------



## cowbel

Jeep99dad said:


> Tockr Air Defender


Ou got a tockr , cool

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

dt75 said:


> Sinn 256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Always loved Sinn . Great watches. By the looks of your logo . Here a project I have with a military squadron .










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

Fortis B-42 Black


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling B-1 on a bed of pods, seeds and leaves from a ???...
Best,
Ron


----------



## paulhotte

That's a nice collection....


----------



## Derkdiggler

Not quite sure the band goes well with the pilot theme of the watch but it's sooo dang comfortable.... almost as comfortable as my chilax'n PJ's.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 31659 as issued to the Soviet Air Force in the late 80'


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch














​


----------



## 5277

Named lika a space trip ;o)
near 40 years old


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 5277

from 1946


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Spending the evening with the sexy 103 on canvas


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon

7750 from Italian brand Zeish on a nice riveted strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Late post but i wore the panda Air Defender on a Barton rubber band all morning. 
Almost time to switch


----------



## cowbel

The New project from Gavox

Extremely limited for some V22 osprey crew









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

Jeep99dad said:


> Spending the evening with the sexy 103 on canvas


Very sexy . Here is my version










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

cowbel said:


> Very sexy . Here is my version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


That's a cool piece


----------



## Jeep99dad

LE  Zenith Cronometro


----------



## Burgs

The watch is nice, but I'm giving you a THUMBS UP for the doggie!


----------



## paolo83

Jeep99dad said:


> LE  Zenith Cronometro


Very nice!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing my Sinn 103 St on English Tan Dublin


----------



## 5277

Decades ago this was "the pilot chrono" ;o)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE for Monday blues


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 5277

Poor mans IWC


----------



## Hunterfate

Longines Bigeye. I really like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## jah

RAF Seiko!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Old skool 1МЧЗ Kirova chronograph remake

View attachment 13864325


(post WWII exact copy for the Soviet Air Force of the original Tutima/Hanhart Luftwaffe issued watch, until the production of the Russian designed Strela Chrono).


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## 5277

Yes is called "Seamaster" but is from the Omega pilot linie with shield-case.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sinn 140A Limited Edition in flight deck of USS Midway.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

franco60 said:


> Sinn 140A Limited Edition in flight deck of USS Midway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks familiar


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st on English Tan Dublin


----------



## 5277

Always ready to take off


----------



## mephisto

can't decide...:think:


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Here's my current collection of pilots chronos


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Drudge




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Lord99

Have a nice Sunday evening!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Of course it's too blingy but it's still a pilot's chronograph... ;-)b-):-d


----------



## Jeep99dad

Monday blues  I love this LE Zenith Cronometro


----------



## O2AFAC67

Pic shot back in 2003 or 2004 IIRC. My A12023 Display Back Cossie posed on a patch given to me by the last military squadron (VFA-125) to fly my O-2A. Kitted with a pre-2003 (22-18MM) OEM brown long croco strap on a brown calf Bund pad. ;-)b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Barnstormer

142 St D1


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## O2AFAC67

I really like the old style aviator wrist "presence" this pair of shoes gives to the Crosswind. Hope I'm not being guilty of "toxic masculinity" with this kit. If I am I'll probably have to go buy a lady gillette razor to make up for the transgression...


----------



## Rbq

Breguet 3807


----------



## 5277

nearly 50 years of pure love


----------



## Lord99

My aviation trio: Sinn 103 BE, Steinhart Nav B 44 Vintage titanium, Gavox Squadron LE
Wishing you a great Sunday!


----------



## ohemgee

Breitling navitimer


----------



## Pneuma

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer
I rarely see this watch posted, but I love mine.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Day two for my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the blue LE Zenith Cronometro  on an old Heuerville blue strap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## Hunterfate

Breitling Navitimer Heritage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender tonight


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## Eggsy

Poljot Aviator I on Watchgecko Milanese strap










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Marrin

Sturmanskie 31659









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a good evening


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Okean, 3133 chronograph for the Soviet Navy


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LEon Toxicnato this morning


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I'm staying with my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6 for another day. I am enamored of it, partly because it's new 
but also because it is a little different from my other Alpina Startimers.







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## Time Exposure

hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap
> 
> View attachment 13926729
> ​


I'm going to make a wild a$$ guess and say you'll be wearing an Alpina tomorrow?


----------



## ronie88




----------



## 5277

a very early lumibrite chrono


----------



## victarro

My Alpina Startimer


----------



## Jeep99dad

PilotFriday so I'll start the weekend with the Rose Gold Hull Tockr Air Defender


----------



## Lord99

Full blue.
Wishing you a nice Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender all blacked out


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

Citizen ChronoTime AT titanium


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Back to my latest purchase today: Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
I went with the blue Zenith Cronometro CP-2 LE collab with Wounded Warrior Project. Only 50 made.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Lord99

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> I went with the blue Zenith Cronometro CP-2 LE collab with Wounded Warrior Project. Only 50 made.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B


My favorite of all your watches ... so nice! 
Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad

Lord99 said:


> My favorite of all your watches ... so nice!
> Congrats


Thanks  mine too with the Alexander Shorokhoff.

I'm even thinking of selling my Blancpain Bathyscaphe


----------



## oso2276

This might apply for the teme









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiwatm

My pilots say hi. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ninzeo

My latest addition


----------



## byhsu

Damasko DC80


----------



## mizzare




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wiwatm

Old man









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

wiwatm said:


> Old man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Of all the two-register, elapsed-time bezel Pilot chronographs in the world, why is this very pricey example the "one" that speaks to me? 
That's it. I'm starting a thread...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch







​


----------



## Seabee1

hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6
> 
> View attachment 13960259
> 
> View attachment 13960259
> View attachment 13960259
> View attachment 13960259
> View attachment 13960259
> View attachment 13960267
> View attachment 13960259
> View attachment 13960259
> ​


because 8 is just not enough?


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender green dial for a walk with Turbo and the rest of the evening


----------



## Burgs

Nice puppy!!!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Seabee1 said:


> because 8 is just not enough?


Oops. I guess I was having trouble adding the photo and didn't notice it had been added numerous times. I only saw the first one.


----------



## dan_bsht

I'll play 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad

Burgs said:


> Nice puppy!!!


Thanks  my companion the last 13-years.


----------



## Jeep99dad

the_watchier said:


> I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Hot


----------



## dan_bsht

Jeep99dad said:


> Hot


Thank you!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this dial


----------



## dan_bsht

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this dial


It is gorgeous.. best green I've seen!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad

the_watchier said:


> It is gorgeous.. best green I've seen!
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanks  it really shines in person. My cell pics don't do it justice. Like it even better than the blue and panda


----------



## O2AFAC67

the_watchier said:


> It is gorgeous.. best green I've seen!


I absolutely agree! :-! I remember trying the "Green New Deal" (to contrast with slate/black) a number of years ago but somehow the numbers never made much sense... :think::roll:;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## Burgs

Ah, the Texas Seedless Melon and Diamond Special Edition Breitling. VERY, very rare.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Wearing my US-only Zenith & WWP collaboration Cronometro LE  on a DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## dt75

DJR Highlands









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Wearing my US-only Zenith & WWP collaboration Cronometro LE  on a DrunkArtStraps leather


Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 tonight


----------



## O2AFAC67

On the way to dinner this evening...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Strela issued to the Soviet Air Force in the 50'


----------



## gr8sw

3706


----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

50' Poljot "Strela"









Export Mdle on the left, Soviet Pilot on the right .


----------



## O2AFAC67

_*Whoa, take 'er easy there, pilgrim...*_


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan_bsht

Love this one.. but I still need to find a better strap. The stock one is garbage!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Marly

O2AFAC67 said:


> _*Whoa, take 'er easy there, pilgrim...*_


Such a cool watch


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## 5277

After months in darkness,wristtime again.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cell cam wristie this afternoon of my own _*"Me too!"*_ kit of _"toxic masculinity"... _ ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## JonS1967

RedFroggy said:


> Poljot Strela issued to the Soviet Air Force in the 50'
> 
> View attachment 13979631


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

This thread inspired me to wear mine today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 5277

today "steel is real" version


----------



## mephisto




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova


----------



## dan_bsht

Broadarrow!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Burgs

the_watchier said:


> Broadarrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Nice! Where are these available? I couldn't find any information on the webs.


----------



## jlow28

DH again. Perfect watch but it's Quartz and not the Avi 765









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan_bsht

Burgs said:


> Nice! Where are these available? I couldn't find any information on the webs.


Thanks! Those were very limited run, I guess a less than 50 done in collaboration with Timeframe tors some were labeled precista PR-5 and some were broadarrow.
I found it in f29 last year and snapped it. They pop every now and then.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## 5277

Here is a CWC version of these very nice Broadarrow watch.
Ah in ebay you find under the brand Zeno the same watch.
Production from Broadarrow was Zeno in Basel/Swiss


----------



## 5277

the_watchier said:


> Thanks! Those were very limited run, I guess a less than 50 done in collaboration with Timeframe tors some were labeled precista PR-5 and some were broadarrow.
> I found it in f29 last year and snapped it. They pop every now and then.
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


First batch was labeled "broadarrow" but Omega says No.Than labeled PRS-5
First movement was Poljot 3133 after Seagul China.

87 pieces of "Broadarrow" was made by Zeno/swiss after PRS-5 was made bei Kemner/germany


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

the_watchier said:


> Broadarrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Nice watch. Looks like yours is the version with the Poljot 3133 movement. Great movement. The CWC version looks nice too. Do you know which movement was used in the CWC version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sturmanskie on a sunny spring day 











Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## dan_bsht

5277 said:


> First batch was labeled "broadarrow" but Omega says No.Than labeled PRS-5
> First movement was Poljot 3133 after Seagul China.
> 
> 87 pieces of "Broadarrow" was made by Zeno/swiss after PRS-5 was made bei Kemner/germany


Thank you for the detailed info. Really appreciated.
I'm a noob when it comes to mechanical chronos

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht

JonS1967 said:


> Nice watch. Looks like yours is the version with the Poljot 3133 movement. Great movement. The CWC version looks nice too. Do you know which movement was used in the CWC version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea, sorry

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## JonS1967

the_watchier said:


> No idea, sorry
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


My B&R Vintage 126 seems to have similar design DNA.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

JonS1967 said:


> Nice watch. Looks like yours is the version with the Poljot 3133 movement. Great movement. The CWC version looks nice too. Do you know which movement was used in the CWC version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes from 1972-82 was inside Valjoux 7733
and the replika CWC chrono has the Eta/Valjoux 7760 inside (7750 without automatic rotor).


----------



## dan_bsht

JonS1967 said:


> My B&R Vintage 126 seems to have similar design DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is so beautiful!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## JonS1967

the_watchier said:


> This is so beautiful!
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thank you for your kind words! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sun was out yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

One of my oldest watch love.
From 1969-70


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## byhsu

Got a Nato strap for my DC 80


----------



## 5277

DC80 is a perfect choice


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Zenith Cronometro LE this morning


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Every time a good choice


----------



## yankeexpress

Designed by a Belgian pilot



Unique and clever Swiss Soprod movement.


----------



## 5277

Now 30 years old,an runs like new


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

long time friend


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch to the black Air Defender


----------



## 5277

Today is first April,
Germans love to make jokes one this day ;o)
Tada from my childhood (it was the jumbo size in 1970).


----------



## sandjunkie




----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## heb

5277 said:


> Now 30 years old,an runs like new
> View attachment 14013923


If that is a manual wind version, then I have a very close relative to it -- A Bell & Ross by Sinn "Classic B". Mine is only 22 years old but still one of the most precise chronograph in my accumulation. A great, great watch. My chrono second hand arrow is a little narrower .

heb


----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfinch64

RCAF Monopusher by Rodania









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

@heb
Thank you

Yes handwinding and with an interesting detail.
Without a crown guard,like old Heuer Autavia Compressor cases.







but today i wear this,it`s speedy tuesday of course ;o)


----------



## Burgs

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the black Air Defender


Thumbs Up for the Doggie!


----------



## Hunterfate

Pilot's chronograph making day at work better on DIE day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

Does Sinn have an English day of the week on your watch also, or does one have to buy an English-specific watch?
Very nice watch you have there, Hunterfate.


----------



## Hunterfate

Burgs said:


> Does Sinn have an English day of the week on your watch also, or does one have to buy an English-specific watch?
> Very nice watch you have there, Hunterfate.


Thank you, I love it too . It has only days of the week in German. I bought it directly from factory in January 2003 and then it was default. If you wanted English dates you had to emphasize that. I like German dates - it seems more natural to me to have it on a German flieger watch. Also it is very fun to see DIE every seven days, it makes you remember that you are mortal


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love the green dial of the Tockr Air Defender


----------



## pardayan




----------



## 5277

Omega 145022-71


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277




----------



## rmeron

Seiko SSB031. Don't know if this qualify's as a Pilot Chronograph.


----------



## Pneuma

This used to be one of my favorite watches, but I am kind of losing interest in chronograph and I am think of selling it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st on Horween English Tan Dublin leather 


















Turbo says hi


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC80 Black


----------



## O2AFAC67

A13355 Crosswind, A70174 UTC module, faceted 353A Pilot bracelet and black buffalo Bund pad. Cell phone cam shot taken a few minutes ago...


----------



## O2AFAC67

My first black dial Old Navitimer (II). LOVED the dial and Arabics (not "cut off") on this now gone V7750 beauty... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## RedFroggy

"Gagarin 40th anniversary commemorative" Sturmanskie

















Lt-Colonel Cosmonaut Yuri Shargin owns this Mdl & wore it on Sojuz-5


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## Jeep99dad

Breitling and Heuerville


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCmember




----------



## O2AFAC67

Sitting in the NICU waiting room this morning. Almost time to go in and see my brand new identical twin granddaughters! Decided to snap a quick cell phone cam wristie to commemorate the event... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## manofrolex

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call


----------



## wkw

Thanks. the dial color is very well executed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this fortis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

BDIC said:


> Love this fortis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I think fortis watches are somewhat underrated.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet 70' Strela 3017 with paddle hands


----------



## RedFroggy

Flieger Chrono on Russian leather


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo

Seiko SNDA65


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## Lord99

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 5277

52 gramms only,so easy to wear


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## 5277

My old friend from 1989 big in 43mm but not heavy.
This is the much rarer "non military" version


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Wish you a great weekend!


----------



## smilton

NOS Orfina mk iii with Lemania 5100


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

HKED Bund


----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick cell phone cam shot from yesterday morning but still wearing this kit today. I was just along for the ride on the way to see our brand new identical twin baby granddaughters!!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

The chronograph is hiding on top...


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

GMT!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still wearing the "casual" chrono kit today...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eggsy

FOIS










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of boxes of ProV1x's for my 72nd BD yesterday. The chronos and Bunds are just fluff for the pic actually... ;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Strela

Happy Birthday, Ron! Have fun on the links. I have been playing for my whole life and have not gotten any better since my early 20’s. What a wonderful sport!o|:-d


----------



## stuartb12

Zenith Pilot Big Date. Makes me wish I was a pilot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

The "other" moon watch for today.....


----------



## darklight111




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## deepsea03

New to me Issued CWC 6BB chrono


----------



## Maddog1970

The "other" dark side of the moon.....


----------



## wongthian2

wrist 2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## deepsea03

Desk operation with the CWC 6BB


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## RedFroggy

Vintage Soviet Strela 3017


----------



## RedFroggy

1st Mdl of Soviet pilots & Cosmonauts Strela 3017


----------



## jalquiza




----------



## navara

👍


----------



## Pachoe

B-2 15 years old;

















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ZM-73

Orient


----------



## Monkwearmouth

deepsea03 said:


>


That's a gorgeous watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Have a good one!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Maddog1970

Lunar pilot today


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fredette

Here's a shot of my Old Navitimer ii


----------



## BookBoy

That's absolutely gorgeous!



fish70 said:


> Have a good one!
> 
> View attachment 14271761


----------



## BookBoy

Is this an older model? It's very, very nice.



ZM-73 said:


> Orient
> View attachment 14267377


----------



## ZM-73

BookBoy said:


> Is this an older model? It's very, very nice.


I got it two years ago on Amazon Japan (via Zenmarket). It is still available. The model No. is FTT17005Y0. It comes in other variations eg. https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ORIENT-...002D-TT17003B-TT17004F-TT17005Y-/272183069246. Size is 45mm (lugs are 24mm).


----------



## deepsea03

Royal Air Force issue on Toxic Royal strap


----------



## London006

G aviator


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Through the looking glass..."
*



Edit: A member on the Breitling forum asked "What is this thing" referencing this posting. My reply was...

_The watch is posed on a snapshot I took back in 1992. We were waiting for takeoff clearance from Air Boss and I quickly picked up a Kodak and snapped the pic trying to frame my gunsite and the lead aircraft in the photo. The photo is adhered to black felt which is in turn adhered to a wooden block. The block essentially serves as a frame mounting for the photograph. In the photo, I liked the way the curvature of the windscreen accentuates the view of Lead and the reflector glass in the gunsite slightly distorts the runway from that angle. Add the reflection of the watch on the glossy surface of the photo and I couldn't help thinking of Lewis Carrol's novel "Through The Looking Glass" which is his sequel to "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland". I hope that makes sense for you... 
Best,
Ron_


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Amazon delivered a new black leather, ecru stitching Bund pad today. Naturally the Crosswind/UTC needed the new kit... ;-)b-)



A more face on view to illustrate the kit really does balance well on the wrist...



IMO this package delivers Breitling aviator watch wrist "presence" in spades! :-! 

Best,
Ron


----------



## London006

Steinhart black


----------



## Hunterfate

Navitimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

Mido


----------



## Hunterfate

Blackbird today


----------



## O2AFAC67

I tried to remove it today hoping to wear something else but it won't come off! o| Kitted with the new Bund pad it somehow feels almost permanently attached to my wrist... :roll:;-):-d


----------



## Droyal

My latest chronograph.


----------



## London006

MT-G


----------



## judg69

Hemel HFT20 w Seiko NE88/VK64 meca-quartz movement :


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## garethcow

Absolutely my heaven thread here...my favorite kind of tool watch.







I think type XXI is a criminally overlooked watch...it's so functional, and, nice..
pic by Hodinkee


----------



## Pachoe

Breitling B-2 from 2006.

































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## joecool




----------



## Hunterfate

Longines Bigeye


----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017, Soviet Air Force Chrono


----------



## O2AFAC67

In celebration of my 11,000th post... ;-) :-d


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 80's 3133 chrono


----------



## wongthian2

antique tone less saturation by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## smilton

156 on Moose Bond NATO...


----------



## RedFroggy

70's Black dial Strela , the «cosmonauts' speed-master» ;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

Matching shades of patina... ;-)


----------



## London006

Aviator sky cockpit


----------



## O2AFAC67

An anniversary gift in 1991 from my late wife.  This B13019 piece originally came on OEM black leather (22-188mm) but I added the two tone Pilot bracelet around 2003 IIRC. You can tell it was overpolished suring a service visit because the interhorn lugs have lost their sharp edges common to the model. One of the four Navi/cossie's pieces I sold over the years and of course I have regrets over letting it go... :-( Anyway, I'm fairly certain the watch and the Krugerand came out of that pot of gold at the end of a rainbow... ;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## RedFroggy

Hommage to the "Tianjin watch factory" Chinese Air Force Chronograph


----------



## O2AFAC67

Scott, Worden and Irwin splashed down in Apollo 15 exactly 48 years ago today. Their Lunar Rover was the first of only three human operated wheeled vehicles in history to be driven on the surface of another astronomical body. Hopefully our grandchildren will live to see it happen again in their lifetime...


----------



## London006

Gravitymaster GPS


----------



## gr8sw

Orfina PD Bund |>


----------



## London006

Red Arrows


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67

Another long gone and regretted sale is my second Old Navi, this being an "Old Navitimer II" vintage 1994. It had the quite rare small tritium Arabic indices (not "cut off" like the larger Arabics on later Navi's) and a custom "flat" (not convex) sapphire crystal. Probably my favorite Navitimer of all and if I could buy it back today I probably would do exactly that... ;-)

*"Four's in..."*


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## dan_bsht

This vintage Titus just arrived, love the small size









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot on a new strap from Xeric. Horween leather which is "ribbed and stitched to pay tribute to the articulated ridge-lines seen on space gloves".


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Massrog

vinylgreek said:


> Here are two that haven't shown up yet.


I'm sorry to dredge up an old post but can someone please identify these two pieces? I think I.ve found some grails!


----------



## Strela

The first one I have no idea what it is. The second one is a Vixa. The way the Chrono hand was blocking the "i" you might of thought it was a Vxa, hence why you could not find any info on it. Was that the case?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/vixa-type-21-a-119950.html


----------



## Massrog

Strela said:


> The first one I have no idea what it is. The second one is a Vixa. The way the Chrono hand was blocking the "i" you might of thought it was a Vxa, hence why you could not find any info on it. Was that the case?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/vixa-type-21-a-119950.html


Thank you for the info! Yes at first glance I DID think it was VXA. I haven't had much luck locating any modern examples but that's part of what makes it a grail I guess! Thanks again and hopefully someone will be able to ID the top one too.


----------



## Strela

Contact vinalgreek and ask what the watch is. That’s what I’d do.


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Larry23




----------



## twintop

Apina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 5277

sometimes Karl makes me happy


----------



## 5277

more watch sometimes i did not need


----------



## Eggsy

Autavia










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## rsittner

Here's one...
Breitling Exospace B55 Night Mission. I use this one most when flying. I can log takeoff & landing times and when connected to my iPhone, I can add the airport identifiers (LAX, JFK, etc.) which makes completing my flight log easier. 








Here is the other:
Breitling Emergency 2 with Co-Pilot


----------



## Larry23




----------



## O2AFAC67

Busy 24 hours a day. Some crops from the archives... ;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

Although pretty much any Breitling from the sixties up until the Kern's era is a "favorite", these days I'm leaning toward my old Windrider "Crosswind" partly because of the one-of-a-kind UTC/faceted bracelet/Bund pad kitting I tried as an experiment on the Roman indice beauty...  Might be a mish-mash to some but personally I absolutely love this look because to me, it epitomizes an aviator's timepiece "wrist presence"... ;-)b-):-!


----------



## longstride

The Newmark is certainly a value proposition.


----------



## Zach.A




----------



## judg69

Boctok (Vostok) K-39 with tritium lume. A beautiful choice!


----------



## SwedishElite22




----------



## dan_bsht

The bay special find!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind/UTC with HGU-33 and MBU-5/P...


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 3133, a Soviet Air Force issued chronograph from the 80'


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Luna Pilot


----------



## dan_bsht

Boardarrow









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## RM339




----------



## Drudge




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
I'm wearing my Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 LE  on a DrunkArtStraps leather 
Have a great day


----------



## O2AFAC67

Older eyes can't see well enough now to work a slide rule watch but it's fun to crop some archived pics and enjoy the details...


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## Lord99

Stunning !


----------



## Lord99

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I'm wearing my Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 LE  on a DrunkArtStraps leather
> Have a great day


Stunning !


----------



## Jeep99dad

Lord99 said:


> Stunning !


Thank you  it has become my favorite watch. I don't even wear m Blancpain much


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Larry23




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## Lord99

My 103 Blue Edition on Sinn vintage leather strap
Wish you a great weekend!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just one second early with the phonecam this afternoon... :-|


----------



## cuthbert

I am cheating a little, this is the PD Orfina civilian model.


----------



## dan_bsht

Went with the vintage Titus today, this one is becoming one of my favorites









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## RedFroggy

Late 80' / early 90's Soviet Sturmanskie 3133 made for the Italian market


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switcharoo to the Zenith on a printer Horween leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Air Force Strela 3017


----------



## Lord99

Have a nice weekend! My sinn 103 BE on Rios Wave grey shark strap


----------



## Droyal

Popped this on after work today.


----------



## Burgs

Droyal said:


> Popped this on after work today.


Howdy Droyal,

I have this watch and one in stainless. Too bad the company went under. The company was owned by a woman with a Hollywood background. I talked to her several times on the phone - very interesting. She reminded me of one of those movies with Bette Davis playing a formerly famous actress.


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chronomat Evolution/UTC/Pilot bracelet/Bund...


----------



## nodnar

Scratches and crown bruise from a hard landing... bicycle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Hanhart at Hangar 10


----------



## Jeep99dad

Air Defender this evening


----------



## ninzeo

My new favorite! Took me a few years to hunt down, but here she is. Tactico Type RE on Bandrbands


----------



## joecool

USSR era military pilot Sturmanskie (Navigator)


----------



## Lord99

Jeep99dad said:


> Zenith Cronometro LE on DrunkArtStraps leather


Wow, always great!
May I ask what is your wrist size Jeep99dad?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Lord99 said:


> Wow, always great!
> May I ask what is your wrist size Jeep99dad?


Thank you. 
My left wrist is 6.8"


----------



## jovani




----------



## Lord99

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you.
> My left wrist is 6.8"


Great, thanks. That's exactly mine. So it should suit


----------



## soulbazz

Pulsar


----------



## Triggers Broom

multi image uploader


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of quick cellphone cam shots this morning...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Eggsy

Poljot Aviator










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## longstride

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 14530981


What NATO is that BTW?


----------



## byhsu

Damasko DC-80


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I (early version)


----------



## RedFroggy

80' Soviet issued


----------



## RedFroggy

Pilot & Space race Soviet Strela 3017















Et more peaceful environment ...


----------



## Lord99

Fliegerfriday


----------



## tanatron

Stuck on my wrist!


----------



## byhsu

Just got this Hamilton Kakhi pilot chronograph


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1/UTC on OEM croco...


----------



## JonS1967

tanatron said:


> Stuck on my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 14558205


Beautiful! I always liked this model. Don't think I've seen outside my AD, which was years ago when I picked up this beautiful B&R.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

byhsu said:


> Just got this Hamilton Kakhi pilot chronograph


Lol! I posted my reply to tanatron's post before seeing your post. This Hammy reminds me of my B&R. I love this Hammy! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Modern Strela with 3133 movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Just waiting for some vintage leather strap to put it on. Thank you.



JonS1967 said:


> byhsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this Hamilton Kakhi pilot chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I posted my reply to tanatron's post before seeing your post. This Hammy reminds me of my B&R. I love this Hammy! Wear it in good health!
> 
> Thank you, just waiting for some vintage leather strap now to put it on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## chili1619

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Chrono


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Kirova 1 MWF (type 59 replica)


----------



## JohnDeaux

I just posted about this one but figure I’ll put here too. Revue thomman airspeed 40mm. Great bang for the buck


----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017


----------



## GUTuna

Ollech & Wajs Aviation Triple Date with the Valjoux 7751. This one is kind of cool with the Italian day and month abbreviations.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## CMSgt Bo

Okay, I'll play...

























The perfect Halloween watch, a Heuer masquerading as a Sinn.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ThaWatcher

#metoo


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3133 «old-timer»


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Vintage Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JonS1967

CMSgt Bo said:


> Okay, I'll play...
> 
> View attachment 14586603
> 
> 
> View attachment 14586605
> 
> 
> View attachment 14586607
> 
> 
> The perfect Halloween watch, a Heuer masquerading as a Sinn.


Beautiful! What year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

RedFroggy said:


> Poljot 3133 «old-timer»
> 
> View attachment 14591299


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Fifty years ago this month The "Yankee Clipper" was navigated to another celestial body by three men supported by a "crew" of thousands...


----------



## CMSgt Bo

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! What year?


Good question, I took it to the Mothership after BaselWorld this year to establish provenance and they couldn't find a serial number on the outer case. Since it was a Saturday they didn't have any Watchmakers around to open it up to check inside.


----------



## JonS1967

CMSgt Bo said:


> Good question, I took it to the Mothership after BaselWorld this year to establish provenance and they couldn't find a serial number on the outer case. Since it was a Saturday they didn't have any Watchmakers around to open it up to check inside.


Interesting. Sure is a beautiful watch! Enjoy it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Okean (Soviet Navy Issued Chrono / early 80')


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet

Same as worn on the ISS


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Sturmanskie early 90'


----------



## CMSgt Bo

JonS1967 said:


> Interesting. Sure is a beautiful watch! Enjoy it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! One of the guys manning the Sinn booth showed it to Lothar Schmidt who got this big, goofy grin on his face. I love it that Sinn is owned and operated by hardcore watch geeks.


----------



## JonS1967

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thanks! One of the guys manning the Sinn booth showed it to Lothar Schmidt who got this big, goofy grin on his face. I love it that Sinn is owned and operated by hardcore watch geeks.


That's really cool! I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## byhsu

Hamilton khaki pilot pioneer on a vintage leather strap


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Early 90' Poljot 3133


----------



## Sagitario




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## geekycabdriver




----------



## b'oris

Just had to post again with VIP quality......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Playing with pic crops for detail this morning...


----------



## RedFroggy

IWC Flieger


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Cropping an older shot from the archives. Long gone but not forgotten Old Navitimer II with the rare small Arabic indices (not "cut off" by subdials). I truly regret ever selling this classic beauty... :-(


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> Cropping an older shot from the archives. Long gone but not forgotten Old Navitimer II with the rare small Arabic indices (not "cut off" by subdials). I truly regret ever selling this classic beauty... :-(


And one of her her stablemates... ;-)


----------



## byhsu

DC80


----------



## RedFroggy

Late 80' Soviet Sturmanskie 31659


----------



## gr8sw

Sinn LE


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Buran
















A Civi Poljot Chrono from early 90', fitted with a 3133 movement & a dial inspired by the Soviet Air force Sturmanskie and named after the Soviet Space Shuttle Buran


----------



## charger02

Not sure if this meets the criteria of a military watch but it is a Chrono. First one I've owned and pleased with the purchase.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Damasko


----------



## byhsu

Pilot Pioneer chronograph


----------



## fish70




----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017


----------



## O2AFAC67

Holiday week begins and the mind wanders...
;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## byhsu

Flying back tonight.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Pilot Chrono Sturmanskie 31659









Grey vs Blue


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RedFroggy

Civi version of the Soviet Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## Lou P

Cal 910 Omega Flightmaster!


----------



## O2AFAC67

When you're forced into dressing up for a fellow aviator's nuptials... :roll: Or, you could feign illness and miss the festivities. ;-):-d


----------



## O2AFAC67

Archived crop pic of my long gone display back Cossie posed on the _"External Stores Weights and Drag Numbers" _page from the Flight Manual for my also long gone O-2A... :-(


----------



## RedFroggy

Mid 80' Poljot 3133


----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB.


----------



## charger02

Picked up a new strap that I like better and looks better for everyday wear compared to the black leather stock strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 40th anniversary commemorative / 31681 movement, a 3133 with additional complication for 24 hours dial









this Mdl was worn by Flight Egineer Lt-Colonel Yuri Shargin aboard Soyuz TMA-5 / TMA-4 in 2004.


----------



## byhsu

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP2 US-only limited edition for Wounded Warrior


----------



## RedFroggy

3133 Poljot chrono, mid-late 80'


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103.


----------



## wiwatm

Bulova Moonwatch









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

FOIS 









Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Lord99

Sinn 103 Blue Edition LE on grey Rios Wave strap


----------



## O2AFAC67

Kitted the CW with Spanish leather today for a photo shoot with the Deejo from Paris which my sister gifted me for Christmas. Wearing the piece as I type this...  Note the etched watch details and my signature on the Deejo in the crop... ;-)


----------



## anonymousmoose

Some photos over the years


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Early 80' civilian Poljot 3133 chrono


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie Santa dk 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr

Cossie Santa Crop dk 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## jimmytamp

Cheers...










https://www.instagram.com/fliegerb777/


----------



## O2AFAC67

Four's in, Lead... b-)

Cossie Wings Crop DKRT 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cleared in hot...

B-1 Armament 1200X674 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## RedFroggy

Last variation produced in the late 80'/early 90' of the Soviet Airforce 31659 "Sturmanskie" chrono


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 YAP patch as80X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3133 late soviet model









With an earlier late 70's version


----------



## O2AFAC67

24820784001_49de352cee_o (1) by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## byhsu

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## O2AFAC67

Arm candy... literally. ;-)

B-1 UTC Mints 1280X800 dk by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

And for this beautiful Christmas evening 2019...

20191224_160744 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## nuovorecord

Flight plan: filed. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3017, Soviet Air Force chrono, early 60's


----------



## RedFroggy

3 different dial colour variations for the 31659 Sturmanskie issued to the pilots of the Soviet Air Force (Военно-воздушные силы)


----------



## Lord99

My Sinn 103 BE


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## scottsosmith

Sinn 103 on a Khaki NATO strap


----------



## scottsosmith

Muhle Glasshutte Terrasport Chrono


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jatherly

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap where did you find it?


----------



## b'oris

jatherly said:


> Love that strap where did you find it?


Thanks  
Watchgecko for less than €25 from memory.....finished with a Bremont buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 3133, Late Soviet period


----------



## b'oris

On a Bremont NATO for the weekend.....


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Air Force Sturmanskie 31659, 1987 Grey-on-Grey dial


----------



## RedFroggy

Blue dials variations of the Sturmanskie 31659
















Sorry if it is a bit nerdy ;-)


----------



## Massrog

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't make out maker? Very nice piece!!!!
Never mind saw later posts!


----------



## Burgs

That's a Bremont. Nice, ain't it?


----------



## O2AFAC67

IMG_3467 1173WSHRP by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatherbowie

Tutima Military Bund with Lemania 5100 on orange Bonetto Cinturini 270 rubber strap. The watch is 200 meters water resistant, so the rubber dive strap doesn't not make sense!


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## RedFroggy

Issued chrono to the Soviet Airforce (Q2-87 dated)


----------



## O2AFAC67

A tale of two Cossies...


----------



## RM339




----------



## Dan Pierce

Sinn 757 UTC.
dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hard to believe I could actually figure this stuff out almost a half century ago... :-s:roll:


----------



## zeit_time




----------



## 5277

from 1988 and a perfect tool
View attachment 14807891


----------



## O2AFAC67

43198560964_2fd957aeb1_o by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Long gone now... :-(

EEmergencyprocedures16X10 916W RT post by o2afac67, on Flickr

EEmergencyprocedures1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

IMG_0362 1680X1050 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Rickster27b

Sea-Gull 1963 Pilot Chrono .. Popov Horween leather strap..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Uresti 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Sectional crop 1200X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie Dial Perfect 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67

CW breadlid crop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## Sharksmile




----------



## O2AFAC67

EVO Larsen cow strtcrop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## sanik




----------



## Vetinari67

The bronze Spitfire today ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vetinari67 said:


> The bronze Spitfire today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love these new IWC chronos. Much better size and in house cal. 
I'll be buying the SS version today or this weeks hopefully


----------



## b'oris

Just settling in for Ireland v Scotland and Bremont now being the official timekeepers for England Rugby, it seems appropriate









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## 5277

longtime friendship


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Jeep99dad said:


> I love these new IWC chronos. Much better size and in house cal.
> I'll be buying the SS version today or this weeks hopefully


Pics when you get it!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## Jeep99dad

Vetinari67 said:


> Pics when you get it!


Voila  picked it up at my AD last night


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## emiTstI

2885F-1130


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Ext Stores Crop 1360X768 WP by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## sanik




----------



## RedFroggy

Late Soviet NOS 3133 Chrono from 1990


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Broadside

Blue Pogue


----------



## emiTstI

Blancpain Flyback Chronograph


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3017


----------



## sanik

31659


----------



## longstride

103.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my IWC Spitfire chronograph on a horween peat moss leather DrunkArtStraps. I quite like this combo. Maybe my favorite thus far.

Have a great day.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph. Checked out the Oris Propilot X in person yesterday. I need to get that watch.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Torgoen T2 1024w by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Nav Poster1 1024 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Old Nav wings patch Crop RT 16X10! by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

O2AFAC67 said:


> Nav Poster1 1024 by o2afac67, on Flickr


 quite the duo  particularly love the black dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my IWC Spitfire Chrono again but on a Horween natural chromexcel strap today.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my IWC Spitfire Chrono again but on a Horween natural chromexcel strap today.


Love it!!|>


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

ThaWatcher said:


> Love it!!|>


Thank you  I love your IWC pilot too


----------



## Fridaysniper

I have this Seiko that used to be issued to pilots in the SAAF. Lovely watch but I don't really give it enough time out of the box.


----------



## Droyal

I’ll play.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SRW009


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie whistles-16X10 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 UTC T337 800X500 by o2afac67, on Flickr

Cossie KY-28 Crop 885X554 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Horween Chromexcel drunkartstraps


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono On Horween natural chromexcel


----------



## Maddog1970

Hamilton Khaki Jack Ryan Chrono.....


----------



## O2AFAC67

Aviator "semi-formal" wear... ;-)

Cessna 337 cufflinks box square 1280X1107 by o2afac67, on Flickr

Cessna 337 cufflinks box crop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr

B-1 337 cufflinks 1280800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire Chrono on Horween Chromexcel drunkartstraps


:-! The watch is OK, but the Thumbs Up is for the doggie. |>


----------



## Jeep99dad

Burgs said:


> :-! The watch is OK, but the Thumbs Up is for the doggie. |>


Thank you  his name is Turbo, my old buddy is over 13 now


----------



## caesarmascetti

hadn't worn this on in a bit forgot how much I liked it:


----------



## Burgs

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you  his name is Turbo, my old buddy is over 13 now


What a perfect name for a dog! I always wanted to have a German Shepard named "Rabies", but my wife, for some unfathomable reason, won't go for it. 
Not even a little bit. Go figure.

Please give Turbo an ear scratch for me. He's a handsome devil!


----------



## caesarmascetti

Wilson Watch Works Bund


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## RedFroggy

Russian 3133 chrono - early 90'


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## longstride

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire Chrono On Horween natural chromexcel


No doubt, that is a gorgeous looking watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14905853


This combo looks great


----------



## Jeep99dad

longstride said:


> No doubt, that is a gorgeous looking watch.


Thanks you. Has become my top 2 with the ExpII


----------



## NardinNut

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14905853


Great combo! That doesn't look like one of Erika's color ways. Is it a different brand strap?


----------



## Snaggletooth

NardinNut said:


> Great combo! That doesn't look like one of Erika's color ways. Is it a different brand strap?


It's an Erika's Original Mirage, orange stripe & stitching.

Mirage MN Strap


----------



## Rigel

My beater: Citizen CC9020-54E Caliber F900.


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono in-house on a DrunkArtStraps natural chromexcel Horween leather strap that ages so well


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire Chrono in-house on a DrunkArtStraps natural chromexcel Horween leather strap that ages so well


In a word... *Elegant.* :-!


----------



## RedFroggy

HKED BW 2015 edition


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67

Edited a little bit for dial and cufflink detail... 

B-1 337 cufflink crop 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## sanik




----------



## Snaggletooth

sanik said:


>


What is this lovely piece Sanik and where can one get one?


----------



## Lord99

Last pic from February. My Sinn 103 BE on a black sailcloth strap. Enjoy your March !


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Formation takeoff crop 1280X800 poat by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 31659









Snaggletooth... those Soviet Airforce issued chrono were only made between 1986 to 1991. From the slightly pale blue colour of the dial, the one I was wearing today was made around 1989.


----------



## Frederic III

My dad's Gallet multichron 12 Viljoux71, serial numbered as the 33rd watch made in the series. 
He wore this watch while flying in the Navy over the Pacific in WW II.
Dad started flying before the war about 1938 or 1939 in biplanes. 
It's the only watch I own.


----------



## sanik

Snaggletooth said:


> What is this lovely piece Sanik and where can one get one?


Thanks https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/4000516581776.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.67085c0fiIKoAC


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Frederic III said:


> My dad's Gallet multichron 12 Vijoux71, serial numbered as the 33rd watch made in the series.
> He wore this watch while flying in the Navy over the Pacific in WW II.
> It's the only watch I own.
> View attachment 14924495
> 
> View attachment 14924497
> 
> View attachment 14924501


 This watch & back story deserve an entire thread.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frederic III

from E8 Army Diver:
"This watch & back story deserve an entire thread."

Thank you! Here is a post below from "Vintage and Pocket Watches" then "Could anyone please identify this model of Gallet watch?" where there is a thread about the watch. Here's the link...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/could-anyone-please-identify-model-gallet-watch-2132330.html

Here is a post from that thread...

The watch belonged to my dad, Richard Holman Gaarde. He was a Navy Pilot in the South Pacific in World War II. Later, he wore the watch in the Korean War. Dad flew PBY's and sometimes whatever else he was qualified on. He was wearing that watch when, while flying a PBY one time, a strafing burst of fire from a Japanese aircraft cut the head off of his copilot. Dad said he had to fly the PBY while trying to kick his buddy's head out from under his feet where it was interfering with the foot controls, all while the blood kept pumping out of the man's body all over the place until his heart finally just quit pumping. I guess at some point dad was able to tear the stiffening hands of his copilot off of the other wheel and continue on with the mission. That's the kind of scenario the watch must've sometimes bore witness to. The watch was a gift to my dad upon receiving his Navy Commission from a friend of his father just before or during WW II. My dad's dad, Dr.Frederick William Gaarde Sr, was a doctor at the Mayo Clinic and so was my dad's brother, Dr. Frederick William Gaarde II. The friend of my grandfather who gave dad the watch was also a doctor at the Mayo Clinic. But it seems that dad just wanted to fly, so he broke with the family tradition of becoming a doctor.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire in house Chrono


----------



## marko114

Skyhawk








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

marko114 said:


> Skyhawk
> View attachment 14929399
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


These things are so solid! Sadly a touch too big for me, but the old school Navihawk I had in the 2000s was pure perfection!


----------



## marko114

CCJ said:


> These things are so solid! Sadly a touch too big for me, but the old school Navihawk I had in the 2000s was pure perfection!


Had previous version with orange secondhand,somehow we didn't bond,on the other hand this model is freaking beast,love it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I - a 3133 Russian chrono heavily influenced by the Fortis model


----------



## catchabrick

Hamilton X-Wind Auto Chrono on a NATO strap.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Hunterfate

Sinn 103 St on Sinn canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

This morning the Crosswind...

CW radial cufflinks 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Bund facet wrist 3-11-20 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## mrpete

Ok I'll play



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpete

Oh forgot one. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## O2AFAC67

Cropping from the archives...


----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB.


----------



## LesDavidson

Still loving the newest addition to my collection...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my IWC Spitfire Chrono


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## MDT IT

Seiko 6139-6002 chrono 1973


----------



## Droyal

Picked this up yesterday.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gk483

Breitling Aerospace


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph Automatic


----------



## Lord99

Sinn 103 BE


----------



## Rickster27b

1963 Sea-Gull Pilot Chrono - re-issue.


----------



## Hunterfate

Breitling Aerospace Avantage


----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday with the IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph


----------



## Eggsy

Strela


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Hunterfate

Breitling Blackbird


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hunterfate said:


> Breitling Blackbird


*Always* an all-time favorite!!! :-!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind on black croco deployant this afternoon...


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67

CW Jaguar 1280X800 crop RT post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## O2AFAC67

It really isn't a...










;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

And a closer shot this morning...


----------



## JuNi

Pilot officer today


----------



## Hunterfate

One my favourite pilot's chronograph, Navitimer today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Having fun editing a couple of older shots...
;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## dan_bsht

Today's choice









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

3133 Sturmanskie , Soviet Airforce


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## longstride

O2AFAC67 said:


> Having fun editing a couple of older shots...
> ;-)


Ha! Love those cuff links - Pratt and Whitney wasp?


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103.


----------



## O2AFAC67

longstride said:


> Ha! Love those cuff links - Pratt and Whitney wasp?


No, they are Wright "Cyclones". NEVER seen another pair anywhere.  They are sterling silver by Hickock and are mid 1940's vintage. Speaking of vintage, have you seen my 1967 vintage bespoke cufflinks by Cessna? Also the only pair I have ever seen...


----------



## longstride

Wow - very nice! Those aviation themed cufflinks are truely cool!


----------



## 5277

of course,in 1937 was this 36mm watch a pilots chrono ;o)


----------



## JuNi

Today....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday 
IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono in Drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## 5277

one of my best tools in my watch collection


----------



## Deacon211

5277 said:


> one of my best tools in my watch collection
> View attachment 15030453
> 
> View attachment 15030455


Very Cool.

Wish mine had the third register...like the balance better I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Deacon211 said:


> Very Cool.
> 
> Wish mine had the third register...like the balance better I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours is of course also wonderful


----------



## 5277

Hand winding Valjoux 7740 with red date


----------



## tantric

Zenith Rainbow EP Flyback


----------



## Lord99

Have a great week!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Had my eyes on this for a long time, yesterday the Damasko DC56 finally checked-in:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

This afternoon, reflecting on times past... ;-)


----------



## Hunterfate

Breitling Chronomat Blackbird again today


----------



## longstride

7A28-7040


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Damasko DC56, wrist 7" -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 UTC T337 800X500 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## 5277

love him over many years the old movement sounds so great "tick-tack" ;o)


----------



## mephisto

Pheon and Phoenix reporting for summer
Air Ministry issued 1953


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## oldfatherthames

Have a great week, everyone!









- Damasko DC56 -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## O2AFAC67

oldfatherthames said:


> Have a great week, everyone!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Cheers, Bernd! You too!!
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives... ;-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW Lume Crop 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 C337 Cufflink Crop 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Hunterfate

Longines Bigeye today for "flying the desk"


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Hunterfate said:


> Longines Bigeye today for "flying the desk"
> 
> View attachment 15058635


Very cool watch - great on that strap


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Hunterfate said:


> Longines Bigeye today for "flying the desk"
> 
> View attachment 15058635


Such a cool watch - I was planning on pulling the trigger on it prior to my financial outlook changing a few weeks ago....


----------



## RedFroggy

A rather kitch 90' Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## dan_bsht

Vintro today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## O2AFAC67

Long gone two tone Crosswind...

CWTexas LR by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman

Steinhart Chrono Nav II










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW Box Art Wide 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## oldfatherthames

Have a great Sunday everyone!









- Damasko DC56 -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Triton9




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr AD


----------



## fish70




----------



## dan_bsht

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Strela

*Benrus Sky Chief*

Don't wear it all too often, but love it to pieces. Odd, huh?


----------



## Jeep99dad

dan_bsht said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


I really like this one


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like this one


Thanks, yeah I do like it a lot. I should get it out of the box more often 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## rokman

RedFroggy said:


> A rather kitch 90' Sturmanskie 3133
> 
> View attachment 15060459
> 
> View attachment 15060469


if blancpain can get away with it, so can the russians

lol


----------



## 5277

now 50th birthday and runs like day one ;o)


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas One of my favorite combos

So glad it's the weekend


----------



## dan_bsht

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas One of my favorite combos
> 
> So glad it's the weekend


Fantastic combo and amazing pics 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht

Titus RAF 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## wkw

His and hers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Pilot's Chronograph picture thread*

Cossie croco pen crop 1280X800 Post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## oldfatherthames

Have a great Sunday, everyone!









- Damasko DC56 -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## O2AFAC67

In the merry month of May...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Pilot's chronograph on rubber strap :-d


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hunterfate said:


> Pilot's chronograph on rubber strap :-d
> 
> View attachment 15095611


Blackbird. Class. Simple class.


----------



## Maddog1970

Hamilton "Jack Ryan" Chrono


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy FliegerFriday


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Fortis for Flieger Friday..Ha,that's a mouthful...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Arch Angel..."*


----------



## oldfatherthames

German industrial design, my vintage Leitz puncher meets my Damasko DC56:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## bdmmrm

My pilot chronos with its 856 and U2 S cousins...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Arrival...*



*Departure...*


----------



## JuNi

Buran


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Damasko DC56 on a vintage-canvas from Redrockstraps cut from a duffel bag from the British Royal Airforce stamped in 1957. -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender  on Barton Band rubber


----------



## dan_bsht

Broadarrow









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## RedFroggy

3133 Okean / Soviet Navy issued


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Two's in, Lead"...*


----------



## sanik




----------



## Hunterfate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## pacifichrono




----------



## Eggsy

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Eggsy said:


> FOIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nice bracelet, which one is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

govdubspeedgo said:


> nice bracelet, which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi 
Thanks. It's the 1564/975 bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Droyal

Hager U2. Haven’t worn it in a while, so decided to give it some wrist time.


----------



## maxgara1979




----------



## MP83

Newmark 66b - beautiful looking watch just a bit too chunky for my taste, actually up for sale









https://www.instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## O2AFAC67

IMG_6524-001 1280X800! by o2afac67, on Flickr










A Crosswind watch needs to earn its keep...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thinking orange today...

Emergency Bat21 Crop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr

Evo Orange Lid 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...

*"Blue Bayou"...*


----------



## 5277

born in 1988


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie tobacco Crop 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono


----------



## Dan Pierce

Sinn 757 UTC.
dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## razz339

I like the matching second hand and strap


----------



## O2AFAC67

stuffler said:


> View attachment 15173631


Absolutely LOVE that kit, Mike!!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind on OEM black calf today...


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono


There simply *CAN NOT* be a better strap for that beauty, anywhere... :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

O2AFAC67 said:


> There simply *CAN NOT* be a better strap for that beauty, anywhere... :-!


Thank you very much. I've tried a few other nice straps and they worked very well too but not quite as great


----------



## 5277

All original 38mm Zenith Navigator made in 1939/40
Pictures from the seller.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradtothebones

SNA411


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Schlegs

Seiko 7E32-7T50..


----------



## Schlegs

Great band choice...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

_*"We be jammin"...*_


----------



## _StangPGH

Newly acquired Seiko "Flighty" on B&R Strap for those times when my trusty TI-85 (circa 1992) isn't at hand


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

Flight Computer


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## OmegaP99

I probably mention this watch too often in other threads, but it has served daily duty for the best part of the last 15-years and was my grail watch for many years until I finally got one. So clean in design, so classic, and my favorite part is nobody notices it so I'm never worried it will get snatched or that I will be pre-judged in one way or another. A funny story about that happened about 10-years ago when I was in a pawn shop asking about old watches they might have. I told the owner I know the good stuff is usually kept in the back and does he have anything military or pilot? The guy was looking me over, and I'm a casual dresser so he was probably sizing me up, but still went in the back and brought out an IWC 3706 chrono. He took it out of the box but wouldn't let me hold it, and said, "This is by a company you've never heard of, IWC, and they're very expensive. I take it you're not interested?"
I replied, "No, unfortunately not, I already own that one" and proceeded to show him my wrist candy. He got a kick out of that so no harm done.


----------



## 5277

Full package from 1940 a colum wheel/2tone/sector dial/fixed lugs/step case.......


----------



## jhdscript

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Beautiful picture and watch


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## stevarad

Seiko flightmaster









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Hunterfate




----------



## jhdscript

The navitimer is a very beautiful watch ! I lvoe it


----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday wirh the IWC Spitfire Chrono on a DrunkArtStraps made of USAF canvas


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wright Cyclone and right crosswind...


----------



## SFF

Dodane Type 21. This particular one was issued in 1977 (FG stamp of 1979) and sports a Valjoux 223. This has become my everday watch since it arrived-great watch!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik

31659


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating chronograph Tuesday










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Massrog

Here's my new "personalized" Series 40. It arrived yesterday


----------



## Hunterfate

Longines Bigeye


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Missing the "9" on my B-1 Custom Logo dial proposal 2005...


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

103 ti TESTAF
lumed dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick Reaction Alert...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Playing around (editing?) again with archived pics this evening...


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## triz

IWC 3717


----------



## govdubspeedgo

speedy tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq

Breitling marked movement, not quite a Top Time, not quite a Navitimer. AOPA Wakkman/Gigandet from the 40s


----------



## Derkdiggler

Approximately 7pm and everyone is conked out on the couch... rough life over here.


----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## jhdscript

Loving my *Fortis Cosmonauts*


----------



## Droyal

Giving this a go today.


----------



## tanatron




----------



## Dan Pierce

Another Sinn 757 UTC.
dP


----------



## M. Smith

Like your Breguet on that strap. Very sleek!


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Pilot Chrono with in-house cal on a drunkartstraps canvas. 
Happy humpday


----------



## kritameth

The one and only (in my collection), the Sinn 356.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

My new Citizen CA0621-05L, arrived yesterday.
Joe


----------



## tanatron

Basically 80% of my collection is a pilot chronograph! Today a Fortis Pilot Professional.


----------



## wkw

tanatron said:


> Basically 80% of my collection is a pilot chronograph! Today a Fortis Pilot Professional.
> 
> View attachment 15387024


A cousin says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamh77




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tanatron




----------



## Terry M.




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

The kit above is for another time but for today a more caual look...


----------



## Derkdiggler

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## 425Ranger

Pure Pilot sexiness, A13-A ! (channeling it's inner EZM-1)


----------



## 425Ranger

I forgot, I have another one. Marathon CSAR.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Sold the Autavia


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Picked up the DC80


----------



## Jeep99dad

Couldn't miss FliegerFriday   
IWC SPITFIRE on canvas


----------



## M. Smith

Love your Longines Bigeye!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Slate and black Chronomat Evolution this morning on OEM black croco...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## horrij1




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

poljot buran chronograph






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday 
IWC Spitfire Chronograph on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Pilot


----------



## marko114

Skyhawk and Borealis strap









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo24

Hamilton khaki pilot.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## DeepThought

Jeep99dad said:


> Couldn't miss FliegerFriday
> IWC SPITFIRE on canvas


What model Is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk hi


----------



## Jeep99dad

DeepThought said:


> What model Is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk hi


Hi
It's the IWC 3879-01
41mm case
In house 69380 calibre









IW387901-Pilot’s Watch Chronograph Spitfire


The Pilot's Watch Chronograph Spitfire is the first member of the family to feature a chronograph movement from the 69000-calibre family.




www.iwc.com


----------



## DeepThought

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> It's the IWC 3879-01
> 41mm case
> In house 69380 calibre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IW387901-Pilot’s Watch Chronograph Spitfire
> 
> 
> The Pilot's Watch Chronograph Spitfire is the first member of the family to feature a chronograph movement from the 69000-calibre family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iwc.com


It's stunning, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## ninzeo

Tactico Type RE with customized VJ7753


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## stevarad

poljot









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

An expert Chef always uses a professional watch for timing the boiling of eggs. Often the kit is color coordinated with other tools and accessories in the professional kitchen. This morning I was able to verify the assertion...


----------



## tanatron

Titanium case, Teflon pushers and a Roscosmos certificate.


----------



## GregorAmbroz

Just a Seiko...


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Old Fashioned way... reading a map.


----------



## Dr_nimslow

This just arrived today. A Bremont Special Projects run that was started over a year ago.


----------



## dfwcowboy

I'm looking for strap suggestions for this Sturmanskie 31659. Right now I have it on a Horween CXL strap, which isn't bad, but I think I can do better. I'm not looking for a NATO or any other strap which goes underneath. I'm not looking for anything original, although I would like to stick with a military/aviation style of strap and preferably something that doesn't use any bright colors or has any excessive stitching or other ornamentation, no rivets, etc.. Colors should be something along the line of black, mid to dark brown, or navy blue. I'm not big on canvas, although I'm not opposed to something with a more textile look such as the black Camille Fournet. Leather is what I'm leaning towards, especially an aviation style such as the black one on the Breitling above. No lizard, croc, alligator, or anything along those lines.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hi, dfwcowboy.
I've enjoyed the three I've purchased from Ebay seller "tacticstrap". Take a look and let us know what you think... Best,
Ron


----------



## dfwcowboy

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, dfwcowboy.
> I've enjoyed the three I've purchased from Ebay seller "tacticstrap". Take a look and let us know what you think... Best,
> Ron


I like the work, but not much in 18mm other than single passes and NATOs. Unfortunately 18mm limits availability. I'm normally not big on heavily padded leather straps, but the aviation style padded center straps with side stitching I think might work well with this watch, but I've never seen one done in 18mm so I'm a bit on the fence about it as I'm not sure how well it would look. I've ordered a few pieces from a Russian guy on Etsy who does incredible work and I'm pretty sure he would do something custom for me if I asked. Right now I'm kinda leaning towards the Camille Fournet black canvas strap. I think that would be the safest choice for something that should definitely look good with this watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## bombaywalla




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron

Buran


----------



## O2AFAC67

Two of my favorite archived "crops"... 



















Edit: Might as well throw in a glamour pose for the 1998 "Chronolog" brochure...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sticks and stones...


----------



## iwasajetplane

Just got this beauty in the mail yesterday... a Guinand Series 40 Klassik, with a few customizations the company let me make. A great value and a great experience with the company!


----------



## nodnar

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm looking for strap suggestions for this Sturmanskie 31659. Right now I have it on a Horween CXL strap, which isn't bad, but I think I can do better. I'm not looking for a NATO or any other strap which goes underneath. I'm not looking for anything original, although I would like to stick with a military/aviation style of strap and preferably something that doesn't use any bright colors or has any excessive stitching or other ornamentation, no rivets, etc.. Colors should be something along the line of black, mid to dark brown, or navy blue. I'm not big on canvas, although I'm not opposed to something with a more textile look such as the black Camille Fournet. Leather is what I'm leaning towards, especially an aviation style such as the black one on the Breitling above. No lizard, croc, alligator, or anything along those lines.


Di-Modell have lots of 18mm choices

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy

nodnar said:


> Di-Modell have lots of 18mm choices


Thanks. I have already ordered a Camille Fournet canvas strap.


----------



## dfwcowboy

N I K O L A I said:


> Why don't you try a POLJOT metal bracelet, made in USSR (plenty of those on ebay) to make a hard core vintage/authentic watch-bracelet pair!? Rumor goes those were worn on such metal bracelets back in the day.


I thought of doing just that and you are correct in that it would make it more authentic, but to me they look a bit horrid and I have little doubt would be as uncomfortable as they look. The former Russian AF pilot I ran into a few weeks ago that was wearing his had a non-Russian aftermarket bracelet. I suspect the originals weren't too popular with the pilots who were wearing them and were swapped out in short order for something better.


----------



## Hunterfate

Sinn 103 St


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hunterfate said:


> Sinn 103 St
> 
> View attachment 15449137


Easily one of my fave Chrono's.  Sweet wrist shot to feature such a beauty!


----------



## Hunterfate

Thank you so much Ron


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron




----------



## iwasajetplane

I've determined that COVID has been bad for my watch obsession... just got this guy in the mail today. Pretty excited nonetheless...


----------



## sanik




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it hard to read elapsed minutes on that register with only 5-min increments, or is it easy to interpret?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Tutima 760-03.


----------



## Hunterfate

Longines today


----------



## iwasajetplane

A new strap for my Guinand...


----------



## Hunterfate

Just loving this Navitimer - so readable to my eyes despite busy dial. Timing the time out of office. Not that I have to, but it is fun, so why not  ?


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Hunterfate

Jeep99dad, your photos in this thread were one of the reasons I bought Longines Bigeye two years ago, and now you're making me lust for that IWC Spitfire with every new photo  
Arrrghh


----------



## Jeep99dad

Hunterfate said:


> Jeep99dad, your photos in this thread were one of the reasons I bought Longines Bigeye two years ago, and now you're making me lust for that IWC Spitfire with every new photo
> Arrrghh


glad I can be of help 
I can only recommend this one. Nice smaller case, in house mvt, and strap monster


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

[


----------



## guy0783




----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Broadside said:


> Blue Pogue
> View attachment 14856659


Do you still have this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes




----------



## sanik




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## weirdestwizard

Day off today


----------



## JonS1967

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15426437


I love this watch! Looking VERY good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron




----------



## O2AFAC67

Lovin' the texture on the whiskey Spanish leather boots...


----------



## Hunterfate




----------



## O2AFAC67

Hunterfate said:


> View attachment 15489828


I absolutly LOVE that particular Special Series BlackBird!!! The complete Lume is stunning, let alone the rest of that gorgeous piece! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Hunterfate

O2AFAC67 said:


> I absolutly LOVE that particular Special Series BlackBird!!! The complete Lume is stunning, let alone the rest of that gorgeous piece! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


Thank you so much Ron I appreciate your opinion


----------



## longstride

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15490488


Love the Junghans!


----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB.


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with my only pilot watch, the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## O2AFAC67

Flyback Friday...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

O2AFAC67 said:


> Lovin' the texture on the whiskey Spanish leather boots...


Very nice, what is is Ron?


----------



## O2AFAC67

custodes said:


> Very nice, what is is Ron?


Thank you. It is an aftermarket 22-20 deployant strap made by Ebay seller "tacticstrap" in Spain.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Really sweet Autumn colors...


----------



## fiskadoro

Ollech & Wajs Precision


----------



## Hunterfate




----------



## jam3s121




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

Friday *Fortis Cosmonauts *


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday 













































#pumpkinandwatches


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jeep99dad said:


> #pumpkinandwatches


Indeed...


----------



## Jeep99dad

O2AFAC67 said:


> Indeed...


Awesome


----------



## JonS1967

tanatron said:


> View attachment 15488373


Always loved this model. B&R has made some wonderful watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Jannobee

21 minutes to go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## twintop

Aplina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crop from the archives...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Another crop from the archives...


----------



## custodes

Thought I would go old school Bund


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## CrownJewels

Hanhart Pioneer MonoControl 42mm here...with a bit of nature to boot:


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## iwasajetplane

Snapped a nice pic of my Guinand Series 40 this morning...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67

My all time favorite darn near perfect aviator watch kit...


----------



## Jeep99dad

PilotFriday  with the 41mm IWC Spitfire chronograph on a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap. I really like this watch and it's a strap monster. IWC knows how to make a nice flieger


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## tanatron

Roscosmos approved.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JonS1967

twintop said:


> Aplina Startimer Classic Chronograph
> View attachment 15507141


Great looking watch! Love it in the mesh bracelet . Where did you get that bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## clarencek




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

]


----------



## O2AFAC67

Make every movement precise...


----------



## Jappaner




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

As usual on Fridays, my IWC Spitfire Chrono and a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap 
Happy Friday


----------



## 5277

14,8mm high only 50 gramm.
Think one of the best Pilots in the 80`s


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Bought this in 1996 after a periode of 3 Roles Sportys.


----------



## O2AFAC67

I really enjoy kitting an aviator chronograph for "wrist presence". IMO, the Spanish leather deployant strap from "Tatcticstrap" (Ebay seller) and a buffalo Bund pad does it in spades...  Cell phone cam shot this morning...


----------



## heyBJK

Chicken in the smoker...


----------



## Derkdiggler

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Jeep99dad said:


> FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


It's a Classic!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Later today with a little more light on the subject...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chrobograph on a racing strap by Jacobstraps


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives, my display back Cossie posed on a thermal re-entry tile removed from Space Shuttle "Columbia" after one of her successful missions. The circled pin hole was made by a testing probe during lab testing post flight. Today the flight article (thermal tile) is preserved in a shadow box frame placed upon my aviation library book case. While contracting with NASA I was quite fortunate to acquire the 'one off" (serial number determines the exact location on the heat shield) tile after the Space Shuttle program was terminated by the obama  administration.









Space Shuttle Columbia disaster - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## maguirejp

This one may or may not have actually seen air time.?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Horween natural Chromexcel leather by Drunkartstraps


----------



## O2AFAC67

When you really needed accurate recognition, Mode 4 seemed to help...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## custodes




----------



## O2AFAC67

custodes said:


> I'll see your's Ron and match.
> 
> View attachment 15546975


Love it!!!! Great shot and watch! Brushed A70177 UTC on a brushed 359A UTC specific Pilot bracelet kitted with the gorgeous A44 big date Blackbird. What a fantastic combination. 😄 Thank you so much for sharing. Enjoy and wear it in good health!
Kind Regards,
Ron

Edit: Oops. I see the strap now. Still fantastic and beautiful!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

O2AFAC67 said:


> When you really needed accurate recognition, Mode 4 seemed to help...
> Best,
> Ron


Outstanding shot


----------



## custodes

O2AFAC67 said:


> Love it!!!! Great shot and watch! Brushed A70177 UTC on a brushed 359A UTC specific Pilot bracelet kitted with the gorgeous A44 big date Blackbird. What a fantastic combination. 😄 Thank you so much for sharing. Enjoy and wear it in good health!
> Kind Regards,
> Ron
> 
> Edit: Oops. I see the strap now. Still fantastic and beautiful!!


For you I'll put the bracelet on at some point!

Kind words Ron - thanks


----------



## Atone

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC Spitfire Chrono on Horween natural Chromexcel leather by Drunkartstraps


Love this


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Tony A.H

twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer Classic Chrobograph on a racing strap by Jacobstraps
> 
> View attachment 15545031


great looking watch Mr* Alpina *Ambassador
😊


----------



## Tony A.H

Jappaner said:


>


very nice. i like the color scheme, as well as the larger Chrono dials.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Jeep99dad

Another IWC PilotFriday post


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

First in Class...


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

USAF VIETNAM WAR SRU-21/P SURVIVAL VEST


APRIL 2011 – Ever since military pilots began flying, they have needed to carry supplies in case they crash landed or bailed out.In WW1 it was ratherrudimentary but by WW2 it was becoming adv…




heritageflightgeardisplays.wordpress.com


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Honoring our First Responders...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic Chronograph


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## blueoracle




----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ I have _never_ seen an El Primero like that before, it's like a Fortis-meets-Zenith!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi8 Flyboy Lafayette Chrono


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on a Heuerville classic peanut strap


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Nice post


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives, the Bomber posed on a page from the 2004-2005 dealer sales handbook. The "Camel" croco candy store...


----------



## Eggsy

Strela










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tklincoln




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 5277

43mm of pure function


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wearing this specific kit while exercising the privilege and honor to fly with the team five years ago...  ?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Heuerville "peanut" classic strap


----------



## JuNi

Testing the new Guinand in Frankfurt


----------



## dan_bsht

Broadarrow today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## Jeep99dad

JuNi said:


> Testing the new Guinand in Frankfurt
> View attachment 15581473


That Chrono looks really good 
Guinand makes super nice watches.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

dan_bsht said:


> Broadarrow today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Absolutely* stunning* watch and photo!!


----------



## JonS1967

This B&R today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## wkw

JuNi said:


> Testing the new Guinand in Frankfurt
> View attachment 15581473


Nice revival.

I got the old version under Chronosport since 2003 and it's working perfectly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Bigeye today


----------



## wkw

Guinand Worldtimer chronograph

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chronomat Evolution on OEM croco today. Tee time in a few hours...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jpfahrstar

O2AFAC67 said:


>


That really is a stunning Breitling! Hope it helped your round of golf.


----------



## JuNi

Inspired by the new releases from Hanhart and Tutima recently - I'm in the mood for this older version for FliegerFriday


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

It's FliegerFriday so I am giving the sub a quick break 

IWC Spitfire Chrono on BandR Band


----------



## longstride

Yep....that IWC is a very pretty chrono.


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Brequet Type XX Transatlantique









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67

Today, on the anniversary of the Wright brothers first flight at Kitty Hawk, here is an example of contemporary "Pop" music recorded just a year and a half earlier... ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chrono


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## iwasajetplane

Sinn 903 - just received yesterday! A few small issues with it, but overall it is a beautiful watch!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Robert999

720B8B1E-3664-46AE-A70F-1A581EB11927 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

Since last week









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## 5277

Parachute from the 70s


----------



## Hunterfate

Just arrived yesterday, Hanhart 417 ES re-edition. Love it.


----------



## Eggsy

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

6BB.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Have a safe and happy holiday and Merry Christmas everyone!!! 😉


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67

Watched a NASA documentary on TV yesterday and was thinking about Cdr Carpenter...


----------



## O2AFAC67

The Halcyon days...


----------



## Burgs

FAST FORWARD TO THE PRESENT DAY: The Breitling Revoked Driver's License Squad...


----------



## chopy_ro

freight dog said:


> In the tradition of the venerable SkyChief, I want to create a photo thread of the great aviator chronos out there. Here's my Sinn 103 Testaf to kick things off. Help me out and post your favorite!


Here you have my D 304 homage watch, aka Seagull 1963. The original was comisioned by the chinese government for People's Liberation Army Airforce.


----------



## O2AFAC67

OT: Think of a duck leaving a pond and you know why the nickname/call sign is applicable...


----------



## tantric

This just arrived, Revue Thommen Airspeed Quartz chrono with the central minute counter. Titanium 38mm case and that fantastic yellow dial!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik

Wysłane z mojego M2007J17G przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

My pair of Hanharts


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of 16X10 high res dial shots from the archive to start the new year...


----------



## andy_s




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Flight Computer


----------



## Maddog1970

2 of my faves....

Speedy Moon watch....










.....and Speedy "Dark Side of the Moon"


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Maddog1970

It's Tuesday, so........


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## stevarad

Junkers 3133





































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Hunterfate

Aerospace on sunny day


----------



## a to the k

Laco München Chronograph


----------



## Hunterfate

Hanhart 417 ES reissue


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Maddog1970

Just landed this nice little quartz Yema Spacegraf......
























no running seconds, central red chrono hand and a 60 minute counter......came on a ick cloth strap, but also included a much nicer tropic rubber!

only 39mm, but pretty much all dial....kinda neat!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tanatron




----------



## O2AFAC67

Blue steel...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Hunterfate

To continue with Navitimers


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Burgs

That's a handsome watch!


----------



## a to the k

Laco München


----------



## longstride

Hunterfate said:


> Hanhart 417 ES reissue
> 
> View attachment 15637712


Love that 417!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Gifted to my son-in-law 12 years ago...


----------



## Lord99

Sinn 103 St Sa B.E. on Atelier Ferrer Nappa Sport Monza strap


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Maddog1970

Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moom....


----------



## O2AFAC67

Royal Thai Navy Squadron 103 during the Schneider era...


----------



## Hunterfate

Longines for this sunny day


----------



## Derkdiggler

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side on a Martu strap


----------



## O2AFAC67

A reminder to take your elementary school lunch box with you to flight school. Not much difference in curriculum I hear... 😄


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Crankshaft

Citizen Avion


----------



## Jeep99dad

heyBJK said:


>


I love these


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## ZeroReverse

My Hamilton X-Patrol. My first swiss chrono and my first really nice watch. I still love it and have in my collection, altho I rarely wore it the last year and a half.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Lord99 said:


> Sinn 103 St Sa B.E. on Atelier Ferrer Nappa Sport Monza strap
> View attachment 15655309


Very sharp looking watch.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chronomat Evolution on blue Spanish leather deployant...


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Yes, I know you can't take your eyes off those beautiful Crocs I"m wearing this morning... ?


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## DWSURATT

The only pilots watch I have


----------



## watchimus

Muehle Glasshutte - SAR Flieger 
(amazing watch/details/quality)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron




----------



## Lord99

Ticonderoga said:


> Very sharp looking watch.


Thanks, currently my fav in my humble collection


----------



## Auto2892

New Flieger with modified 7750


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Hunterfate

Hanhart today


----------



## Lord99




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas


----------



## Trellos

Ludi said:


> and not a chronograph, but close enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a bunch of 6B navigators to come with, but not relevant here.
> 
> Best regards - LuDi


Damn Ludi!! Just chillin by the pool and trying out your bad ass pilot chronograph collection like a gangster huh?


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Wolfsatz

Pulsar Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Military historians note...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

My 29-yr old Breitling Jupiter Pilot


----------



## tanatron




----------



## Jeep99dad

tanatron said:


> View attachment 15707150


That's super nice and love the flecto shot


----------



## andy_s




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 15709000


Probably my favorite Breitling watch/strap combo from your collection.


----------



## MKrakowiak




----------



## O2AFAC67

Jpfahrstar said:


> Probably my favorite Breitling watch/strap combo from your collection.


Thank you!  Same camo Bund pad, different strap (whte stitched black buffalo) kitted with the Bomber...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Lord99

Remembering this summer .with some colours ..


----------



## Hunterfate

Hanhart 417 ES


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron




----------



## heyBJK

Pork going in the smoker. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## brandon\




----------



## easyjetrider

Kilovolt said:


> 1981 Porsche Design chrono powered by a Lemania 5100
> 
> View attachment 1553886


The 'Tom Cruise' Top Gun if i'm not mistaken!? Looking forward to seeing it again in Top Gun 2! I think I saw him wearing it again in a trailer?


----------



## Kilovolt

easyjetrider said:


> The 'Tom Cruise' Top Gun if i'm not mistaken!? Looking forward to seeing it again in Top Gun 2! I think I saw him wearing it again in a trailer?


You may be right ...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67

Edit: Even though the actual red shade on VF-111 F-4B aircraft was a bright "insignia" red, the photographs in that particular book I used (author Tony Holmes) for the shot yesterday are somewhat subdued in color, I suspect partially due to the age (30 yrs) of the book. I was flipping through the book and noticed the color anomoly and realized it was close to the reddish brown of my Spanish leather strap. A few minutes later, I had the pic and I'm satisfied with the result...


----------



## sanik




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Vintage 70's vibe today!


----------



## tantric

andy_s said:


> View attachment 15707452


Exquisite


----------



## tantric

heyBJK said:


>


what strap is that please Brian? goes so well with your wonderful Damasko


----------



## tantric




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*It all adds up!...*


----------



## kwcross

My latest, the Yema Flygraf; still trying to find the right strap for this one...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## fish70

TimeOnTarget said:


> Vintage 70's vibe today!
> 
> View attachment 15740379


Super cool!


----------



## O2AFAC67

kwcross said:


> My latest, the Yema Flygraf; still trying to find the right strap for this one...
> 
> View attachment 15743211
> 
> 
> View attachment 15743212
> 
> 
> View attachment 15743213


Sweet chrono!  How about one of these for that beauty?....




























Edit: From "Tacticstrap" Ebay seller. Not expensive either...


----------



## kwcross

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sweet chrono!  How about one of these for that beauty?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: From "Tacticstrap" Ebay seller. Not expensive either...


thanks and great suggestion!


----------



## wkw

fish70 said:


> View attachment 15743505


What a good looking watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

chrono pushers unlocked to time the event...


----------



## Dan Pierce

O2AFAC67 said:


> chrono pushers unlocked to time the event...
> 
> View attachment 15748877


An event worth timing. I like mine medium rare, btw.😁
dP


----------



## mark2828

Does this count ? Citizen eco drive Royal Air Force Red Arrows


----------



## Hunterfate

Hanhart 417 ES


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

What do you guys think?It's not as blingy as pics make it look.Even at 43.5 x 50 x 15 it wears real nice thanks to a thinner case back,resulting in a 100m.W/R though..Very nice screw down crown & EXCELLENT 60 click bezel,though no lumed pip & lume is functional but weak..I'm not sold on the green strap,thinking maybe PVD Milanese Mesh...


----------



## Burgs

Stunning watch! A PVD Milanese would definitely look great.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## centurionavre

Sinn 103 on new flieger straps!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Have a great weekend !


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## centurionavre

Another German piece!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Burgs said:


> Stunning watch! A PVD Milanese would definitely look great.


You are right,it does look great & wears so comfy...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Burgs

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15765220


I see what you did there with the coffee cup. Well played!


----------



## jimmytamp

From my humble pilot chronograph










Cheers...


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Bryan66




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## Snaggletooth

SNN237 to keep my 235 company.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## iwasajetplane

Not technically sure where to post this, given the long name on this watch, ha - so I suppose here is as good a place as any. Here is my most recent purchase - already loving it - Nivada Grenchen Chronomaster.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Eggsy

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## johngr

Citizen ca7045-14e


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Snaggletooth

stevarad said:


> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


What is the dial marked in red used for please?


----------



## Hunterfate

Snaggletooth said:


> What is the dial marked in red used for please?


It is Telemeter used for measuring distance, most often in military applications - when you see a flash of light from a cannon or gun you start the chronograph and measure how long does it take to hear a sound. Then you stop the chrono and read distance in kilometers from the scale. Then you take action 
It is based on speed of sound of 340 m/s


----------



## Snaggletooth

Hunterfate said:


> It is Telemeter used for measuring distance, most often in military applications - when you see a flash of light from a cannon or gun you start chrono and measure how long does it take to hear a sound. Then you stop the chrono and read distance in kilometers from the scale. Then you take action


Fantastic - I've never heard of that before. Every day's a school day. Thanks.
Lovely watch ??


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johngr




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## weklund




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## johngr




----------



## O2AFAC67

An aviator watch needs a fairly high level of "wrist presence" IMHO...


----------



## Hunterfate

Hanhart 417ES on Clover Straps cordura today


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Eggsy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent !


----------



## Lord99

Pocket shot ...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Eggsy

Lord99 said:


> Excellent !


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Upstater

My WFH companion today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Cyril




----------



## tantric

Here's a trio:


----------



## weklund




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mark2828




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Alallthetime




----------



## stevarad

sturmanskie






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## stevarad

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15827714


Magnificient watch

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Sturmanskie












































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dan Pierce

stevarad said:


> Magnificient watch
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome

accidental post, delete


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JTK Awesome

Now with a new owner:


----------



## JonS1967

iwasajetplane said:


> Not technically sure where to post this, given the long name on this watch, ha - so I suppose here is as good a place as any. Here is my most recent purchase - already loving it - Nivada Grenchen Chronomaster.
> View attachment 15774685


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15810231


Beautiful watch! I like that strap too. May I ask where you got the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch! I like that strap too. May I ask where you got the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a Bonetto Cinturini I cut to fit w/ a Sinn clasp.


----------



## JonS1967

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, it's a Bonetto Cinturini I cut to fit w/ a Sinn clasp.
> View attachment 15832920
> 
> View attachment 15832921
> 
> View attachment 15832923
> 
> View attachment 15832924


Wow, very cool... and nicely done! Looks really sharp. Thanks for the info, much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Snaggletooth

Fresh from the shop after getting a sapphire upgrade.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## fish70

It has a minute chrono hand with a little airplane on it so it must count.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Only a small portion of the chronograph is shown in this pic but at least it's there to fit the subject of the thread...


----------



## sanik




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mike 777

Fortis Cosmonauts Chronograph powered by Lemania 5100.


----------



## johngr




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sylt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## vmgotit

My one and only Chrono, that happens to be a pilot watch. Vance.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Anyone else have Pilot Chronographs with Tachymetre? Mind sharing?


----------



## wkw

BerutoSenpai said:


> Anyone else have Pilot Chronographs with Tachymetre? Mind sharing?


Here is one....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

wkw said:


> Here is one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I LOVE that piece!!!


----------



## wkw

O2AFAC67 said:


> I LOVE that piece!!!


Thanks. Yes, I like the PR indicator. Too bad that Sinn discontinued this model a while ago...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Please... Just write it down!


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## El Pescador




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## GregorAmbroz




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TimeOnTarget

^^^ Those cuff links are sweet! ^^^^


----------



## savetime




----------



## O2AFAC67

TimeOnTarget said:


> ^^^ Those cuff links are sweet! ^^^^


Hi, Michael. And that Damasko is pretty darn sweet too!!  And because you noticed the cufflinks, check these out...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## spoonr5702




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Auto2892

My pilot and a







Chronograph


----------



## texaspledge

Auto2892 said:


> My pilot and a
> View attachment 15883113
> Chronograph


Which pilot is this? Very cool looking.


----------



## Auto2892

I sourced the case and made the dial myself and put this word Flieger on it. Thanks, it is a very cool watch but I don’t wear it because it gets to much attention. I wear my chronograph because it’s low key. I have another pilot I am building and hopefully will have pics soon.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## fish70




----------



## iwasajetplane

Trying out a new strap for this one... I think I like it.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## savetime




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Pilot Chrono made from 100% parts of the Helmut Sinn GmbH from 1998
Size 41mm but only 13mm high.Call it "Albert my classic-timer"


----------



## wkw

5277 said:


> Pilot Chrono made from 100% parts of the Helmut Sinn GmbH from 1998
> Size 41mm but only 13mm high.Call it "Albert my classic-timer"
> View attachment 15896624
> View attachment 15896627


Exceptional piece you got 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

It's always 5 O'clock somewhere...


----------



## Snaggletooth

O2AFAC67 said:


> It's always 5 O'clock somewhere...


So pour me something tall & strong&#8230; ?


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## 5277

Heute wieder mein "Pilot Classic-Timer"


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## Snaggletooth

Crystal upgrade


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Buran with a P3133 inside. The watch dates back to 1992:


----------



## ETA2824-2

The Breitling-Conny.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad

This beauty landed this afternoon and wow  I LOVE IT.. the titanium case, the petrol blue dial with black concentric circled subdials and vintagy hands and numerals&#8230; all of it 
Well done Longines


----------



## Jeep99dad

LBE On canvas today


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## ETA2824-2

Navitimer 43 B 01


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Today the Navitimer again:


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pongster




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye  Titanium chronograph


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

I really like how these two archived photos of two of my first Breitlings illustrate the blued steel chrono subdial hands...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute with sapphire display back and 1877 (24 hr 1873) Lemania handwound movement...


----------



## gh1234

beautiful! hope to find this one (or the regular 81600) someday



O2AFAC67 said:


> Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute with sapphire display back and 1877 (24 hr 1873) Lemania handwound movement...


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JTK Awesome

new acquisition


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## fish70




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Hunterfate

Hanhart 417 ES for today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye Chrono


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Hunterfate said:


> Hanhart 47 ES for today
> 
> View attachment 15939885


preordered one, how you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

govdubspeedgo said:


> preordered one, how you like it?


I like it very much and wear it often. Dial and hands are very contrasting and deep, pictures don't do it justice. Brushed/polished finish is great and watch is very comfortable and light. While I was on the edge when buying because of 42 mm diameter (smaller wrist) , I was surprised how well it sits on the wrist. I was comparing it to Longines BigEye (same price range, both pilot choronographs) and, while Longines has more advanced mechanism, I like everything else more on the Hanhart (still have both). 100m WR makes it even more no-brainer among pilot watches with heritage.
You'll see, you will enjoy it . BTW only thing not up my alley is the Bund strap. I've been wearing it on other straps, but this Canvas strap from Clover Straps is the most comfortable.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Oh, yes. I'm onboard. Playing Eco Warrior and saving the planet with a hybrid again today...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Jeep99dad said:


> LBE On canvas today


Nice! Is that a red rock strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 15922489


Is that a Spitfire XIV blueprint? Maybe a XIX I see it has the Griffin engine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

longstride said:


> Is that a Spitfire XIV blueprint? Maybe a XIX I see it has the Griffin engine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From a little different perspective it becomes a little more clear...


----------



## longstride

O2AFAC67 said:


> From a little different perspective it becomes a little more clear...
> 
> View attachment 15946680


OK so it is a 'PR' which is Photo Reconnisance and it is a XIX (MK 19) very cool. Thanks for clarifying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

longstride said:


> Nice! Is that a red rock strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's a drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Ti Big Eye  Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Flight Computer


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jaliya48




----------



## Triton9




----------



## michael_m




----------



## NL-USA

Hamilton X-wind automatic & Hamilton Flight Timer


----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye Chrono titanium on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-USA




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling Navitimer 806 boxed 10,rare AOPA dial










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Jardur 960 Bezelmeter










Richard


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Certina DS Multi 8


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maestindy1




----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star Flyback, Valjoux 725










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Tutima Military










Richard


----------



## JTK Awesome

These are pilot's chronographs? 



SCD said:


> Certina DS Multi 8
> View attachment 15974490





zevon said:


> Hi
> Bulova Marine Star Flyback, Valjoux 725
> 
> View attachment 15977512
> 
> 
> Richard


----------



## jmc1080




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling Navitimer 806 AOPA all black, Venus 178,made in 1961



















Richard


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49

1964 Airman-a genuine tool watch.


----------



## zevon

Sinn 903 Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye Chrono in titanium with petrol blue dial  Longines is a killer value in the Swiss watch world imho


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JTK Awesome

parting with mine


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn EP 40-68










Richard


----------



## LP49




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling 817



















Richard


----------



## StufflerMike

Hanhart Primus Desert Pilot


----------



## Dan Pierce

757 UTC.
dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 103 St Sa E










Richard


----------



## ETA2824-2

43 mm B 01:


----------



## ETA2824-2

His and her's Navitimer:


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn 103 Valjoux 726










Richard


----------



## rokman

zevon said:


> Hi
> Vintage Sinn 103 Valjoux 726
> 
> View attachment 15993056
> 
> 
> Richard


Just stop you are killing me with your collection....

No no keep it coming, they are gorgeous!!!

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park EP 40-68










Richard


----------



## Jeep99dad

zevon said:


> Hi
> Excelsior Park EP 40-68
> 
> View attachment 15995205
> 
> 
> Richard


I love this 
What's the case size and calibre inside ?


----------



## zevon

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this
> What's the case size and calibre inside ?


The case size is 38mm and it`s an Excelsior Park EP 40-68 movement









Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Zenith A.Cairelli










Richard


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## behnam

Skyhawk









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zlocko2002

Few chronographs in cockpit. I prefered divers


----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling 765 CP










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo










Richard


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tommy_boy

An affordable for y'all


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Arkenik

Great old Classic!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Pulsar RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

A very famous chronograph which started its career in civil aviation back in the 50s:


----------



## RM339




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning girls! ?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Aviator formal wear...


----------



## ETA2824-2

Lunchtime in Southern Germany


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Navitimer


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## texaspledge

Current favorite.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Aviator "Whiz Wheel" sensory overload... 









Yes, I actually like "busy"...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67

Well, my Breitling "Crosswind" isn't as busy as some of my other pieces but today it inspired me to do a little "light" reading about crosswind limitations...  Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

maybe this counts









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Want to learn something about chronometers?  Read Dava Sobel's fascinating work of non-fiction. An absolute "must read" for anyone with even a passing interest in horology and specifically chronometers... 








Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

My first Breitling. 1989 vintage 81610 (B13019) Bicolour Old Navitimer on OEM black croco. Anniversary gifted to me by my late wife in March 1990...


----------



## O2AFAC67

and the obverse of the piece...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgs

Hamilton 3826 42mm. I've had it for over 20 years.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

"Four's in"...


----------



## StufflerMike

Just launched!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Cleared in hot..."*


----------



## Stanhope

Does this qualify??


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Stanhope

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16070251


Can you tell us anything about the strap? Awesome looking watch too!


----------



## Dan Pierce

Stanhope said:


> Can you tell us anything about the strap? Awesome looking watch too!


Thank you sir! It's a cheap velcro strap I bought on eBay because it was blue & had 19mm lug width. Ended up being pretty happy with it and it's been on ever since.

It's kinda like a nato but the keeper strap is attached via velcro. 
dP


----------



## TehKing




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

And grillin' with the chrono this afternoon... ?


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Appropriate today...


----------



## O2AFAC67

The complexity of aerial navigation...


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Difficult to pry the Crosswind off the wrist to take a shot this morning... 

















Edit: Couple of tilt and crops added to feature some details more closely in particular the position of all the hands. I sometimes deviate from "standard" 10:09 main hand positions to offer variety and change balance in a shot particulary when it comes to the chrono second hand with the "anchor B". Shooting this pic at 7 seconds after 9 a.m. accomplished it for me yesterday morning and this dial pose quickly became one of my favorites...  It's just a hobby you know...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Burgs

I gotta say, Brandon/,

The white-dialed Victorinox looks stunning.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 5277

"Albert" mein Diy-Projekt aus 100% Teilen der alten Helmut Sinn GmbH.
Nur 13,2 mm high


----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Superquartz ana/dig on "whiskey" distressed Spanish leather deployant...


----------



## JuNi

One of my favorites


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

How about this Seagull 1963 reissue?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Docrwm

Very happy to have my favorite watch back from servicing.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JuNi

I love this clean dial&#8230;


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sal4

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Shuttle tile is actual flight article from "Columbia"...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Decenber 2009








August 2013


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tmoore

Just ordered one of these...Longines Spirit Chronograph. I'm stoked...


----------



## Hunterfate

Hanhart 417ES yesterday at Frecce Tricolori 60th anniversary airshow in Rivolto Air Force base


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

First day of Autumn...


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

Put the chronograph to work doing something productive this evening...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Who *ARE* you?!... 








*NOT *concealed carry... 








The future's so bright, I gotta wear shades...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

I like Glycines.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Koizumi

Love this watch!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Hunterfate

Good morning, IFR weather here


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Snaggletooth

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 16151129


Very nice BD. How do you like it? Tempted to get one myself, anything I should be wary of?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Koizumi




----------



## Arkenik

Fortis GMT Chronograph


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rrocapu

Arkenik said:


> Fortis GMT Chronograph


Hi Arkenik. I sent you a PM. Cheers!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JuNi

Witch one today?


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67

This probably wouldn't fly on the "High End" or any "Dress" watch forum but old hobo aviators have formal attire options for special occasions too...


----------



## Doctrinaire

O2AFAC67 said:


> This probably wouldn't fly on the "High End" or any "Dress" watch forum but old hobo aviators have formal attire options for special occasions too...


Wear what you like after all. Hell I wear my Sinn EZM 3F in more formal-ish situations and though I do find myself wondering if it fits to the occasion. But then think 'what the hell' why not enjoy it.


----------



## ETA2824-2

The ultimate pilot's watch: It flew 7 times to the surface of the moon and safely back:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Shuttle tile is actual flight article from "Columbia"...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E ordered in Frankfurt a/M. _Picture from sinn.de_


----------



## Camguy




----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## CW_Watch Shop

Kicking Monday off with this Sinn 144ST S Anniversary Limited Edition!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Droyal

Giving this some wrist time.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Navitimer 43 mm B 01


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Last resort?!!! *


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Burgs

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16180661


In my household, Mrs. Burgs, by edict, has invoked unilateral and irrevocable dominion over all precious metals and jewels.
She allows me the occasional stainless steel or titanium adornment, and a 41 year old gold wedding ring; but she rabidly guards her rights to the extra good stuff.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## CCJ

Butler J80 chrono with Ronda 5021, in my opinion 100x more legible than watches with the Seiko VK movements and their tiny 60min elapsed registers. Just got the Crown & Buckle Supreme Matte for this, and I’m in love with this strap.


----------



## Burgs

CCJ said:


> Butler J80 chrono with Ronda 5021, in my opinion 100x more legible than watches with the Seiko VK movements and their tiny 60min elapsed registers. Just got the Crown & Buckle Supreme Matte for this, and I’m in love with this strap.


There's actually a cellphone app of your watch face put out by Butler. I use it to double check my GMT watch adjustments. Very nice watch and strap combination you've got there.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgs

I just drooled onto my keyboard...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Capturing Lightning in a battle...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Reflections...


----------



## ZM-73

Still with this one...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67

Davey Vermaak's first generation "E" with matching UTC module (pic by Davey)...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## drmdwebb

I just got a new strap from @aaronpim for my LE IWC Pilot's Chronograph. I am so pleased with the work he did, I have to show it off here. I wrote a review about the strap for the feedback forum, if you care for the details.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Separation anxiety...*


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

IMHO, the world's all-around best aviator chronograph...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Doctrinaire




----------



## Koizumi

Once a classic always a classic


----------



## O2AFAC67

Seriously. Crosswinds really can be confusing...


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

It was my privilege to have known Junior Burchinal. Google him for a fascinating read...


----------



## ApacheDriver




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## brandon\




----------



## unixshrk




----------



## tmoore




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16255768


Beauty! And great pic!


----------



## carlhaluss

My favorite all time Pilot's Chronograph: Tutima 'Flieger Friday':


----------



## Dan Pierce

carlhaluss said:


> Beauty! And great pic!


Thanks, much appreciated!
dP


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Refresher course in confusion...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ETA2824-2

Got it today: The Sinn 358 B E.
Wonderful quality and an absolute beauty!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

(Courtesy Mr. Davey Vermaak..)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Manifest Destiny"...*


----------



## SGNG63

Original owner of IWC Der Flieger Chronograph..Ref 3741.meca quartz.......timeless classic....


----------



## O2AFAC67

SGNG63 said:


> Original owner of IWC Der Flieger Chronograph..Ref 3741.meca quartz.......timeless classic....


Pic?...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Koizumi

1550SG flight time


----------



## mattnt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Since 1884...*


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*On the twelfth day of Christmas...*


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Probably my most legible watch with those Syringe hands and curved tips to handle any parallax errors...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## naganaga

The HKED version of the Seagull 1963 Pilot's chronograph in blue for this Monday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JuNi




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## G550driver

A contemporary take on a mid-1930s 49mm Longines mono-pusher model, the dial offset to allow the accurate reading of time whilst the pilot’s hand remains on the controls.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*In honor of Colonel Lindbergh...







*


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Honor their memory...







*


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Makin' a list... Checkin' it twice... *😉


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## fish70




----------



## TimeOnTarget

It’s been a long day. ICN-HKG-ANC A bit over 14 hours of block time and 18 plus of duty so, I decided to relax with a dram of Glenfiddich 12 over dinner.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot over 10 years ago, I had planned this one for exactly this moment down to the second. If I'm still around 90 years from now I may try it again... 😉


----------



## Jpfahrstar

O2AFAC67 said:


> Shot over 10 years ago, I had planned this one for exactly this moment down to the second. If I'm still around 90 years from now I may try it again... 😉
> View attachment 16309110


Nice work there. I’m sure that was fun getting the shot!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Koizumi

Extra flight miles logged in if you know or own the LP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## skuripanda

Gorgeous day today.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach68




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt




----------



## unixshrk

mattnt said:


> View attachment 16343270


One of their best


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Doctrinaire

One Damasko ahhaha @heyBJK 
Two Damaskos ahhaha 
(Couldn't resist The Count lol)


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## sal4

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doctrinaire

skuripanda said:


> View attachment 16359288


Love the touch there "feel the hand of god embrace upon the pushers"


----------



## O2AFAC67

Archived pic from 2007...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## pa_blo05

skuripanda said:


> View attachment 16319167


Great looking watch. Can you please show your thee Lacos side by side? Just to see how the sizes compare to each other. Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JuNi




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JuNi

Starting to the last business appoint in the week with this Guinand.









And then flying into the weekend with it


----------



## ned-ludd




----------



## wkw

O2AFAC67 said:


> Archived pic from 2007...


F-4N Sundowners 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

wkw said:


> F-4N Sundowners
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Aha! You recognized the ALQ-126 DECM fairing on the intake.  Good spot!


----------



## JuNi

ned-ludd said:


> View attachment 16366675


Very nice to see this Guinand’s serialized in the photos.


----------



## wkw

O2AFAC67 said:


> Aha! You recognized the ALQ-126 DECM fairing on the intake.  Good spot!


Yes. 

Navy phantom ll are my favorites, especially F-4N, post nam J and S. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## witchfinder




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Seapilot9186




----------



## ned-ludd

Sinn 903.ST.GL.24


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Crystal clear...*


----------



## ned-ludd

Sinn 903.066


----------



## JuNi




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Edit: Trying the shot at full Black and White...


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## Hunterfate

IW3717


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Reminds me of my six year old granddaughter's eyes almost 13 years ago...


----------



## JoeShmoe414




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## StufflerMike

Sechat Grand Pilot (46mm).


----------



## JuNi

Bund Einsatzuhr made by Tutima/Boccia


----------



## brandon\

JuNi said:


> View attachment 16380904
> 
> 
> Bund Einsatzuhr made by Tutima/Boccia


Wow. I forgot that watch even existed.


----------



## skuripanda

pa_blo05 said:


> Great looking watch. Can you please show your thee Lacos side by side? Just to see how the sizes compare to each other. Thanks!


Sorry it took a little longer but here you go.

From left to right: Laco Nürnberg 42mm, Laco München Chrono 42mm, Laco Replica 45mm, Hamilton Pilot Pioneer 43mm.
The München dial appears smaller than the Nürnberg (undoubtedly because of the slightly thicker bezel and a completely different dial layout). The Replica is obviously the big boi of the bunch, and the Hamilton is only slightly smaller (but appears even smaller due to the very thick bezel).









Interestingly, the Replica isn't the thickest of the bunch, the München Chrono is the thicc boi here because it has that Valjoux 7750 movement. Also interesting, the München has the largest crown.
Gotta love the contrast between brushed steel and dark sandblasted cases though.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## pa_blo05

Sooo amazing pictures. Thank you very much for the time!


----------



## pa_blo05

skuripanda said:


> Sorry it took a little longer but here you go.
> 
> From left to right: Laco Nürnberg 42mm, Laco München Chrono 42mm, Laco Replica 45mm, Hamilton Pilot Pioneer 43mm.
> The München dial appears smaller than the Nürnberg (undoubtedly because of the slightly thicker bezel and a completely different dial layout). The Replica is obviously the big boi of the bunch, and the Hamilton is only slightly smaller (but appears even smaller due to the very thick bezel).
> View attachment 16382684
> 
> 
> Interestingly, the Replica isn't the thickest of the bunch, the München Chrono is the thicc boi here because it has that Valjoux 7750 movement. Also interesting, the München has the largest crown.
> Gotta love the contrast between brushed steel and dark sandblasted cases though.
> View attachment 16382685


Soooo amazing pictures. Thank you very much for taking the time!


----------



## Hunterfate

Hanhart today, 42 mm but wears nice


----------



## FRS

JuNi said:


> View attachment 16365005


Stunning 👍👍👍🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪


----------



## JuNi

FRS said:


> Stunning 👍👍👍🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪


Thank you


----------



## SCD




----------



## FRS




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FRS

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is SWEEEEEETTTTTT !!!👏


----------



## wkw

FRS said:


> That is SWEEEEEETTTTTT !!!


Thanks.

Got this watch since 2003 and it has been serving me well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swift

One of my favorite chrono pilot watch with gmt function too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton

Diver chronos but they get the job done. Love that they have a central minute counter like the Lemania 5100.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn Flieger 358


----------



## Doctrinaire

ETA2824-2 said:


> Sinn Flieger 358
> 
> View attachment 16408734


Beautiful shade of blue. If I didn't have measly 6.25" wrists I'd have picked that over my DC56. In person is the blue more of a royal blue or darker?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## SCD




----------



## O2AFAC67

Instructions should always be read and understood completely before embarking on an adventure...


----------



## Jpfahrstar

O2AFAC67 said:


> Instructions should always be read and understood completely before embarking on an adventure...
> View attachment 16412496
> 
> View attachment 16412497


Reads like a really graceful exit from the aircraft!


----------



## JonS1967

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the watch and the GSP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this the last few days. It doesn’t have a quickset date, so I don’t even bother trying. Lol. Happy Friday!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

I don't always fly confused. But when I do, I prefer dos computers. Stay busy my friends...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FRS

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sweeeet !!! Love the yellow hands.


----------



## gr8sw

if you like yellow hands...


----------



## FRS

gr8sw said:


> if you like yellow hands...
> 
> View attachment 16433007


Perfect👍🇩🇪 Never seen, or even heard, about this model before.


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## O2AFAC67

It's not rocket surgery. 4 out of 3 mathematicians can not be wrong...


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## TimeOnTarget

I am a simple man...


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The tower of power

Junghans Pilot Chronoscope
Damasko DC 66
Vandaag Schallmauer
Hanhart Flieger Friday LE


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Jpfahrstar

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16448059
> 
> 
> The tower of power
> 
> Junghans Pilot Chronoscope
> Damasko DC 66
> Vandaag Schallmauer
> Hanhart Flieger Friday LE


I like how the Junghans sits on top like a crown. An amazing bezel.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton

Wearing one of my Orfina’s I have up for sale. I wear them inside for a day every few weeks to keep the movement fresh and make sure oils distributed in movement. Just put it on rally strap I ordered when I thought I was going to keep it before I bought a vintage Omega. Wish I could keep it. Love this watch. Perfect pilot chronograph with the Lemania 5100 movement!


----------



## Hunterfate

Sunny day...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ETA2824-2

The blue "Flieger" (358 B E)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

The big Sinn "Flieger"


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

Love multitaskers.
dP


----------



## ETA2824-2

Breitling Aerospace F75362


----------



## Hunterfate

More black and white


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Big Flieger


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## peterbright

I'm a pilot and a diver...never have owned a "pilot watch" but they look "cool".


----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Dan Pierce

UTC set to Ukraine as a small gesture of solidarity.
dP


----------



## Rojote

lunar pilot aka the other moon watch… lol


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctrinaire




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

My first and only pilot's watch;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## michael_m




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## time_lizard

My Junghans Meisterpilot Chronograph with Fluco Aviator strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Two SINNs by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## antsio100




----------



## mrpete




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Happy Sunday for all!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## maguirejp

SORRY not a chrono, tried to delete.


----------



## jlow28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Back from Breitling!😃 Full service including a new glass and three additional links for the Titanium bracelet❤ All in all a new Breitling with wings!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Happy Easter! 🐣
Breitling has probably by far the best anti reflection technology in the industry.


----------



## FRS

ETA2824-2 said:


> Back from Breitling!😃 Full service including a new glass and three additional links for the Titanium bracelet❤ All in all a new Breitling with wings!
> 
> View attachment 16564653
> 
> View attachment 16564654


Sweeeeettt 👍👍👍


----------



## ETA2824-2

FRS said:


> Sweeeeettt 👍👍👍


Thanks @FRS! 😃


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## TimeOnTarget

I like the simplicity and utilitarian qualities of this Damasko. However, this tool watch is not without its own subtle details that add some elegance to its functionality. This picture captures the eggshell texture of the dial’s face.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Breitling Aerospace


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Breitling Aerospace F75362


----------



## Russ1965

Carl Brashear Chrono:


----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

F75362


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## KambaliJohn




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Breitling Aerospace


----------



## mark_uk




----------



## TimeOnTarget

INC-ANC at the bar now with my DC80 and Redbreast 12


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## timk




----------



## Hunterfate

German pilot's chrono today


----------



## SCD

Guinand Starfighter 2 just in today!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## REPPIN




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Upstater

Debating on keeping this guy or my Leonidas CP2. I feel a poll post coming on later today…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

May 24th. 60 Years ago today...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Switched to the Breitling Aerospace F75362. It looks so professional!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

Memorial Day 2022...







ì


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## SCD




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good Morning! 😃


----------



## LP49

Back at 'ya


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jmerino7

This is the only Pilot Chronograph I currently have.


















Thanks.


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## O2AFAC67

Walked outside a half hour ago and noticed some 15 year old Superluminova so a quick cellcam wristie...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning fellow watch-nerds!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## sanik




----------



## kostal2093

New item by Kostal2093


----------



## caktaylor




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mpower2002

I dont know if this counts but it was good enough for Mavrick, well kinda. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Restomod

Mpower2002 said:


> I dont know if this counts but it was good enough for Mavrick, well kinda.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Great piece


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67

I'm with the FAA. We're here to help...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

I don't always fly confused... but when I do, I prefer dos computers. Stay busy my friends...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning! 😃


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

Partial instructions for joining the "Caterpillar Club"...


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jpfahrstar

O2AFAC67 said:


> Partial instructions for joining the "Caterpillar Club"...
> View attachment 16713987
> View attachment 16713988
> View attachment 16713989
> 
> View attachment 16713990


Watch out for that wing strut!


----------



## Robert999




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Anchorage layover. Beer and Bulova…


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"*_*Black as a widow's dreams..." *_


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Monkwearmouth

New strap for the Startimer











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67

Poppin' a pic today with an interesting January 1968 issue of a familiar magazine I found in an antique store and strapping on the Bomber afterwards...


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TallWatch

Lemania 5100


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD




----------



## LP49




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## ETA2824-2

Guten Morgen allerseits!
-2s since April 15th 2022. 😃


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

Extremely rare NOS OEM navy blue buffalo "long" deployant on slate dial Chronomat "Evolution"...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## michael_m




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ChetGatsby




----------



## O2AFAC67

A true story and an interesting historical read...


----------



## SCD




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Spacenavigator 
















SBBD005


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ETA2824-2

Makes "Sens". Doesn't it?


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Fire and Ice"...*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"The old fashioned way"...








The obverse...







*


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD




----------



## SCD




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Nez Perce...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Guidance in the dark.


----------



## Hunterfate

Blackbird


----------



## thewatchidiot

Airain type 20










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## SCD




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## victarro




----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Impressively well finished for any price point. SNA411.

Any suggestions for a light brown waterproof leather strap in 21mm?? Hirsch James seems to be the best option, but currently on backorder.


----------



## Burgs

mxxxxxm30 said:


> View attachment 16820902
> 
> Impressively well finished for any price point. SNA411.
> 
> Any suggestions for a light brown waterproof leather strap in 21mm?? Hirsch James seems to be the best option, but currently on backorder.


The Seiko Flightmaster is a classic. I have a gold tone one from circa 1990. Seiko has improved them with better lume since then. As you've obviously discovered, the alarm can double as a 2nd time zone. Very useful.
If you find a strap that you really like, a 22mm will easily fit on your Seiko.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Burgs said:


> The Seiko Flightmaster is a classic. I have a gold tone one from circa 1990. Seiko has improved them with better lume since then. As you've obviously discovered, the alarm can double as a 2nd time zone. Very useful.
> If you find a strap that you really like, a 22mm will easily fit on your Seiko.


The gold version looks very cool and infinitely more rare! And yeah I love the dual time/alarm feature. That was one of the reasons I had to get one. Such a functional watch. I got it as my travel watch. There’s not many situations that it wouldn’t be appropriate.

Interesting you say go with 22mm. I was considering the opposite way with a 20mm as I prefer 20mm and 18mm straps. I was eyeing… er ordered a dimodell 100m water resistant leather that is a 3rd the price of the Hirsch. Below in 20mm NATO:


----------



## Burgs

It looks very good. Excellent choice of colors also!


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Thanks! Funny though while the colorful straps look striking, I rarely wear them, because I feel they dress down things a bit too much. Though I got that one in a fundraiser for Ukraine support, so I wear it from time to time.


----------



## SCD




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jam3s121

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16825936
> 
> View attachment 16825937
> 
> View attachment 16825935
> 
> View attachment 16825934


What's the reference on this seiko

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

SNN237


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Here it is on the 100m water resistant dimodell jumbo (a misnomer) leather. 20mm taper to 18mm. The 1mm difference from lug width to strap width is only slightly noticeable and not a deal breaker at all. Comfortable immediately, but will benefit from some break in time as it is a bit stiff. Thickness is almost perfect for the watch lugs, maybe .5mm thicker than I would make it. Fit against the case is perfect. Looks like it could have been made for the watch. Color is a good match. Length is great for my ~7.25” wrist, with 3-4 holes to spare.

Day 2: The strap is somewhat broken in and looks ok, but not really feeling the look. Prob going back to oem bracelet. It is heavy, but looks the part. 

Who else is pairing waterproof leather with their “flightmaster”?? Let’s see ‘em!


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## CMSgt Bo

A Heuer BUND 1551 SGSZ regulated for sidereal time.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack




----------



## sanik




----------



## Rossgallin

Great mastery of lume, legibility, and durability from Ernst Benz!


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Ernst Benz is a new one for me. Familiar movement and design tho!


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Looking like a budget Sinn 556, on this new genuine Seiko bracelet. Seiko SNK803 oem+ build. Great daily wear. Matte finish means no smudges. New NH36 means hacking and hand winding and easy future service (er… movement replacements).


----------



## sanik




----------



## Howard78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp




----------



## Hunterfate

Iwc at Airpower 2022 Airshow











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SCD




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 BE


----------



## SCD




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jmerino7




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## robi1138




----------



## sci

Strela was the first space watch used in EVA. So I suppose it counts as pilot's


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JuNi




----------



## O2AFAC67

_*"Gathering Of Memories Air Show"*_, San Marcos Municipal Airport August 19th, 1995...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Breitling Aerospace F75362


----------



## O2AFAC67

A date to remember... *"Let's roll!"







*


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Kermit3D

My Tutima chronograph :


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Seriously, leave.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## SCD

This just in, another flawless transaction on WUS! 👏


----------



## LP49




----------



## SCD

Guess I just like Arabic numerals on the dial.


----------



## wkw

SCD said:


> Guess I just like Arabic numerals on the dial.
> View attachment 16906463


Stunning !!! 

Which one got most of the wrist time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

wkw said:


> Which one got most of the wrist time?


It changes all the time. Lately it’s been the Guinand but this Laco is new to me and I’m quite smitten.


----------



## O2AFAC67

NorthStar power...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## FRS

JuNi said:


> View attachment 16888347


FANTASTIC 🔥🔥🔥🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Breitling shop gave me an offer that I can’t resist…













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Seapilot9186

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

I


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

My all time favorite 12 hr Navitimer, my now gone 1994-95 Old Navi II with small (not cut off) arabics. PIc circa 2003...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rokman

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## RMG0512

Delma in green today enjoying the start of Fall


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

H76512155


----------



## ETA2824-2

Strela Cosmos with the P3133 inside:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Lots of lovely watches in thus thread, but I think this is the first posting of one which _is_ a 'pilot'









ПИЛОТ (PILOT) Chronograph 'Berkut'


----------



## ETA2824-2

Pumpkins with a Poljot MiG-29-Hommage:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

One of my 3x '1963's; this one is made by Red Star:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Greg75




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Spacenavigator 
















SBBD005


----------



## ETA2824-2

F75362


----------



## SCD




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this with sun;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## LP49




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## robi1138




----------



## rokman




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Bumblebee Aerobatics"...*


----------



## LP49




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Duck fighting a Crosswind...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Pic taken November 11th, 2011 at exactly 11:11:11  I remember literally planning this shot to be this precise because of the incredible rarity of the time event...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

My most precious timepiece for the Financial Analyst Convention in Bern today.


----------



## rwbenjey

Mathey-Tissot TypeXX Reissue on tan Buttero.


----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thanksgiving turkey rug in autumn colors and gunmetal blued steel chrono hands...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Probably could use a nice pair of floats...


----------



## Jpfahrstar

O2AFAC67 said:


> Probably could use a nice pair of floats...


Better than watching the fuselage float for a couple of minutes!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358


----------



## LP49




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## pegase747

Sinn 356 Euroflieger I


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Spiffy




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Samwatch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## O2AFAC67

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 17091202


Now THAT is _styling_... Beautiful, Dan!


----------



## Dan Pierce

O2AFAC67 said:


> Now THAT is _styling_... Beautiful, Dan!


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Pangaea




----------



## Pangaea

Put it on a rivet screw leather strap 20mm with 19mm lugs, but I think it can pull it off.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Going on a 6 day flying trip after Christmas. This is the only watch I'll bring. Syncs to my phone for local time when I'm on the ground. 2nd time zone set to GMT when I'm in the air. Chrono for basic timing functions and a count down timer I always have set to 90 seconds for engine starter duty cycles.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Cayenne06




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Burgs

Love the boots!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Burgs said:


> Love the boots!


Tanx!  Here's another shot taken today...


----------



## ZM-73

SBBD005


----------



## Burgs

Ron,
Those boots are truly excellent! As an individual who does not own a single pair of shoes, I can attest to the quality of your pictured footwear. There's nothing more comfortable that a good pair of western boots.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Burgs said:


> Ron,
> Those boots are truly excellent! As an individual who does not own a single pair of shoes, I can attest to the quality of your pictured footwear. There's nothing more comfortable that a good pair of western boots.


Tanx!  I have had those ostrich leg leather boots for about ten years IIRC. I snagged the watch cuff from an Etsy leather craftsman in Ankara, Turkey about a month ago. I never thought about the cuff matching those boots until I pulled them out of the closet a couple of weeks ago. Texas "formal wear" I suppose...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Deacon211

Just picked this up. Wears very
comfortably and manages to play nice with the “retro” thing.










On Hirsch Buffalo Grain strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------

